# Official 2015-2016 NHL Thread



## Tazmo (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 28, 2014)

*Official NHL Thread: Congratulations to the Chicago Blackhawks*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2014)

so lucky 


I wish the Blackhawks did this and I wish I could afford to go see them


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 28, 2014)

hehe.  its good to have a cheap to see team since we haven't won in a while.    curse your luck that it costs so much for the Hawks^^


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2014)

I had 4 tacos today so I just had to ask Kuwa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> hehe.  its good to have a cheap to see team since we haven't won in a while.    curse your luck that it costs so much for the Hawks^^




the only thing I have Hawks related is my Stanley Cup champions shirt

and even then it costed a lot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2014)

Hory sheet!

Blues acquired Ryan Miller ! 


:sanji


----------



## SLB (Feb 28, 2014)

Ott thrown in too? Halak may have his dropped moments, but I thoroughly believe in him.

The blues have been deadly for some time, and a sparky Ryan Miller is downright scary. We knew he needed a change in scenery considering the shit fuck that is buffalo right now. 

And it seems the Canes are ready to dish all their tenders too.


----------



## SLB (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh and the leafs vs isles was whack on all cylinders. We're back to grubbing out of the bottom now, and only 5 up on the 8th. Shit's getting tighter and tighter for the east.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2014)

huzzah.  we have Buffalo here on Monday.   no Miller and Ott  

be jealous of me


----------



## SLB (Mar 1, 2014)

buffalo is damn desperate. 

And b0rt's avatar is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> huzzah.  we have Buffalo here on Monday.   no Miller and Ott
> 
> be jealous of me



you do realize you have St. Louis in the same division right? You'll see them more often now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2014)

Blackhawks vs Pens in Soldier field on a snowy night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2014)

dat loud Chicago crowd not shutting the hell up for Murica's theme


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2014)

my Stars shut out the Pens,   Seabrook


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> my Stars shut out the Pens,   Seabrook



my Hawks won a stanley cup , Dallas 


sorry but you went there first


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> my Hawks won a stanley cup , Dallas
> 
> 
> sorry but you went there first



some say shortened seasons count for half a cup

uh oh



Luongo getting the shaft once again.   just trade him already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> some say shortened seasons count for half a cup
> 
> uh oh
> 
> ...



those guys that say it wouldn't say it if their team had won it though 


sorry for that 


first match up between  Sid the Kid vs Captain Serious.........guess who beat who


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> those guys that say it wouldn't say it if their team had won it though
> 
> 
> sorry for that
> ...



don't make me bring out Roussel's PS goal^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> don't make me bring out Roussel's PS goal^^



hey it's true. You started it by making fun of Seabrooks

and always ridiculing the Hawks when you can 


I just decided to fight back for once


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> hey it's true. You started it by making fun of Seabrooks
> 
> and always ridiculing the Hawks when you can
> 
> ...




just being a Pens fans is all^^

besides,  there was another #7 player who scored on his own net back in the day.  Paul Coffey  xd

some dick scratched the back end of my car during yesterday's game >>   must've turned into it in the parking lot

thank you Ottawa for proving Luongo's point about playing the Heritage Classic.  Torts must look stupid right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> just being a Pens fans is all^^
> 
> besides,  there was another #7 player who scored on his own net back in the day.  Paul Coffey  xd
> 
> ...



don't be a Pens fan 

be a cool Dallas star fan 


oh shit man that sucks.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2014)

cant believe they didn't open the retractable roof for the Canucks/Sens "outdoor game" yesterday. only cuz apparently it was snowing a bit. instead it ended up like dome hockey really.

if I was a fan who payed for a ticket there I'd be so pissed. literally it was false advertising.

Vancouver never deserves to get an outdoor game again. it was bad for the league cuz fans, especially casual fans may never look at an outdoor game the same way again.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> don't be a Pens fan
> 
> be a cool Dallas star fan



its my Eastern team
lots of former Stars on it too

got Buffalo tonight.   no Ott or Miller.    cant lose to the worst team.   otherwise pack it in


----------



## SLB (Mar 3, 2014)

I think there was a rain issue as well, but not entirely sure on that one. The heritage classic was still alright


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lindy Ruff with win #600

nice to be at a win.   free tacos and half off papa johns tomorrow


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 4, 2014)

Unfortunate loss against the Wild tonight.  We really need to get rid of Butler


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 4, 2014)

Caps get Dustin Penner from the Ducks in exchange for a 4th round pick.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2014)

few trades today to sum it up:
Capitals acquire Penner from Ducks
Wild acquire Bryzgalov from Oilers
Oilers acquire Fasth from Ducks

trade deadline is tomorrow.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gonna be interesting.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Caps get Dustin Penner from the Ducks in exchange for a 4th round pick.



that pick got flipped for Robidas of Dallas.   will miss you Robi


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2014)

holy shit the Canucks just traded Roberto Luongo to the Panthers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Luongo/Thomas.    end of the world now


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 4, 2014)

b0rt said:


> holy shit the Canucks just traded Roberto Luongo to the Panthers.



Funny how the Nucks had one of the best Goalie tandems in the league a year ago and are now relying on Lack with little return.

I'm happy for Luongo I guess, although he and Tim will have some shit to work out


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Funny how the Nucks had one of the best Goalie tandems in the league a year ago and are now relying on Lack with little return.
> 
> I'm happy for Luongo I guess, although he and Tim will have some shit to work out



Thomas gave up a hat trick to the Bruins tonight 

Stars lost>>   dang back to back with rusty backup playing


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 5, 2014)

Was not expecting the Luongo trade at all, but this team is moving toward doing a rebuild. As the years go by that contract gets harder and harder to move, and it would have handcuffed us, so it had to be done. Though it is sad, and Lou deserved far better treatment than he got. And it's too bad we couldn't have done this last year and kept Schneider, hopefully Horvat pans out great and makes it worth it.

It does answer the question of why he didn't play at the Heritage Classic though. I doubt it was Torts' decision, it probably came down from above. But still, at least Lou gets to go to the team he wanted to go to. Even if he's now teammates with Thomas in a hilarious twist.

Right now what we have left are Lack and Markstrom who are both damn fine goaltending prospects. Honestly defense and goaltending aren't an issue with this team, and over time Lack will develop into a great starter. It's the offense that's in tatters and really needs to be gutted and rebuilt from the ground up.

The rebuild won't be easy and I'm positive it won't include Gillis and his spotty transaction record as well as his completely inept management of Luongo. But he'll probably still send Kesler and Elder out the door before he goes. I just hope we get some damn return on them, namely Kesler.



b0rt said:


> cant believe they didn't open the retractable roof for the Canucks/Sens "outdoor game" yesterday. only cuz apparently it was snowing a bit. instead it ended up like dome hockey really.
> 
> if I was a fan who payed for a ticket there I'd be so pissed. literally it was false advertising.
> 
> Vancouver never deserves to get an outdoor game again. it was bad for the league cuz fans, especially casual fans may never look at an outdoor game the same way again.


As someone who actually lives in the area, I can tell you there was freezing rain all day that day. They could have opened the roof but the conditions would have been pretty bad. I think the call belonged to the arena owners, not the team, anyway.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2014)

OMG the Stars got........

THIS SOURCE BETTER NOT FUCK WITH MY EMOTIONS


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 5, 2014)

Caps trade for Halak hmm did not improve this team one bit.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Caps trade for Halak hmm did not improve this team one bit.



I saw Halak's only game in a Sabres jersey(as a backup)


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 5, 2014)

i remember him as a Hab.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 5, 2014)

he had a huge impact in that 2010 Montreal run that got them all the way to the Eastern Conference finals. then he got beat out by Price as the #1 in Montreal, went to St. Louis and split time with Brian Elliott as the 1a, 1b. him going to Washington is a similar situation. probably 1a, 1b with Holtby.

Thomas going to Dallas is much the same, a 1a, 1b with Lethonen where they will both get games in likely around a 40-50% rate.

Toronto has done that all year with Bernier & Reimer 1a, 1b. it's a system that surprisingly can be effective. especially for teams trying to get into the playoffs. it helps a lot with certain matchups as well.

other then that trade of the day, Callahan for Marty St. Louis, other then that not much for the most part, Wild got a steal in Matt Moulson from the Sabres, as did Montreal with Vanek from the Islanders. Legwand add on in Detroit, Goc add on in Pittsburgh, Gaborik add on in LA (even though he's way past his prime imo), and probably the Meszaros to Boston one as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2014)

Hawks going in a bad way all cause they won't give Crawford time off


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Hawks going in a bad way all cause they won't give Crawford time off



thats true.   Im lucky that we got Timmeh Thomas to give Kari more time off
he's in a perfect state to sound off his mind too^^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2014)

Raanta's a pretty good rookie backup but they won't let him get into the flow of things


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2014)

Raanta's a 2 though. not a 1a, 1b system but once they clinch a spot they should give Crawford a few games off, especially back to backs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2014)

we don't have that luxury though bort

cause we're tied with St. Louis for the division.


and so far Crawford sucks against Avalanche and Blues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2014)

finally we got a win


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 7, 2014)

Terra Ryzing's part of the reason why Punk's momentum slowed down.


dat 3rd one.   ONLY JAMIE BENN

only after a hat trick in Texas:      YEEHA!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2014)

Vancouver's gunna finish 11th or worse now for sure.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2014)

heading to the game

gonna see MIke Modano get his jersey retired.    the Green Carpet event will have tons of former Stars.

Colin Kaepernick-Vernon Davis Passing Charts

no Joe Nieuwendyk cause he was honored by Calgary last night for a Flame Forever program.   he will be a Star forever too   getting playoff MVP for us

going to after game party late.   gonna eat with most of those names+players from the game as well

gotta love season ticket perks


----------



## Waves (Mar 9, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> heading to the game
> 
> gonna see MIke Modano get his jersey retired.    the Green Carpet event will have tons of former Stars.
> 
> ...



You're so lucky I'd like to do that
 who even does that?

It's like once in a lifetime stuff lol


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 10, 2014)

just listen to it on youtube

dirty dirty.   despite Eakin trying to stop him,  he lowers his head like a Skull Bash in Pokemon


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2014)

wtf? what happened to Peverly??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope Peverly is ok 


They said he had heart issues but not sure if that's confirmed.


Man Dallas is our division rival but I don't wish that to happen to any one


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2014)

that's really something u just as a fan don't wanna see or hear about no matter what teams ur a fan of.

wishin him all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2014)

exactly man

this makes sports seem just a game when things like that happen.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 10, 2014)

hardest 30 minutes to wait for that announcement. still in shock.   wish him all the best.     met him and got his autograph earlier in the year.   Didn't see him collapse but I did see all the Stars on the bench smashing their sticks on the boards over and over.   game kept going,  so Stars players hopped over the boards to flood the ice with many players to get the refs to stop everything,  they told me to keep my tickets for the replay of the game

when he was awake,   he said he wanted to get back to the game.      WARRIOR of a player

Update:


its too bad.   I hope he gets a speedy recovery


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2014)

blackhawks confirming they can't beat their own division


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 15, 2014)

Stars blowing leads as usual>>

I got this at least:



Peverley was in a suite.   fans went wild


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2014)

well the Leafs got 4 outta 6 points on California road trip. good signs for sure.

they're clearly a very good hockey team when they wanna be, just gotta stay consistent and not allow 45 shots a game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 16, 2014)

TIMMEH!!!

damn Flames let Phoenix tie us for 8th.    very helpful


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2014)

Flames are beyond bad though. honestly I'd even go as far to say the Sabres are probably better then the Flames.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Stars down 5-2 after 2 against Winnipeg.   thats one way to throw a season away.   we got Pens and Flyers next too. lose those and we fall back further.    Kari is practicing,  I hope he returns soon.

now 7-2.  I hope this sends a message.  season could end this road trip


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2014)

lucky the Canucks are sliding. it's likely down to you guys and Phoenix, Winnipeg still seems to be out of the race I think, they just can't get on roll long enough.

6 outta 10 chance u guys get in though. if not it's Phoenix.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2014)

Finally got a win this week against former rivals Detroit


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2014)

used to be rival lol.

looks like it's Blues now. Red Wings it's the Lightning now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah and the games used to be close 

now we just smoke them 


Blues suck ass


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 18, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Yeah and the games used to be close
> 
> now we just smoke them
> 
> ...



after what the Jets did to my Stars,   Im glad the Blues beat them^^

Stars got Pens tonight

GO STARS.   get them with Neal out

Kari is back too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> after what the Jets did to my Stars,   Im glad the Blues beat them^^
> 
> Stars got Pens tonight
> 
> ...



Winnipeg Jets are fodder though


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2014)

Haven't been here in ages  

Nice win by the Panthers to start their road trip 

Against my Sharks though  weird feeling really


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2014)

Must suck to have a lose lose game bro 

My Hawks are shitting the bed right now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Must suck to have a lose lose game bro
> 
> My Hawks are shitting the bed right now



yeah.   Flyers are beating all the big dogs.   

my Stars just have nothing left.   if they lose to Philly next game,  Id say pack it in.   just win the home games in front of me.  next home game is Ottawa.   the only thing to look forward to that day is the Alumni game afterwards.   Eddie,  MO,  Joe N,  and the rest of the great Stars of the 90s.

I blame Minnesota for ramming Kari on Modano night.   And losing Peverley tore out their drive.
If your Hawks get Minny,   blow them away please^^


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2014)

Anything exciting since my absence here?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 20, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Anything exciting since my absence here?



I went to Mike Modano's number being retired game.    Pretty special and got to go to a snazzy party for season ticket holders after

and unfortunately,  I was at the Columbus game when Peverley collapsed from his heart condition


good win CM,  but lost Kane to injury


----------



## b0rt (Mar 23, 2014)

Leafs lost 4 in a row and are in serious jeopardy of making the playoffs now. just 1 pt up on Detroit and Washington and 2 pts up on Columbus. then again I wouldn't be shocked. it's no secret since 1970 they've been the worst franchise in the NHL.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 23, 2014)

thank you Boston for slowing down Phoenix

Stars beat Ottawa with a team effort after blowing 4 straight power plays

Lookie what I got at the game(2 of em):

Link removed

Modano was pushing sales on his photo book

Link removed

there was an Alumni game afterwards.   all the fans got to sit in the lower bowl.   the return of 5 goal Turco!    got schooled by kids  lol    saw him benched.    Eddie Belfour playing D with Dan Blackburn with Joe Nieuwendyk and Jason Arnott and Seguin.  Modano and Jere's and Benn's team lost 9-7 sadly.


----------



## Lance (Mar 23, 2014)

Any Montreal fans here?

St. Louis beat pens. Looks like they will take the presidents trophy.

Screw Maple Leafs, I want Columbus to Make it into playoffs and upset teams.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Boston


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 23, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Any Montreal fans here?
> 
> St. Louis beat pens. Looks like they will take the presidents trophy.
> 
> ...



President Trophy is hard to guarantee a cup^^

not me.   the only thanks I give to Montreal is for the trades Dallas made with them thanks to Bob Gainey.    cup win in 99 was a part getting old Montreal players(Carbonneau, Skrudland, Keane, Ludwig),  also had Muller and Riberio too.  Not a fan of PK Subban.  he pissed off us Dallas fans for his after game antics(coming out for 1st Star and clapping)

I you want Boston upset,  better stop Iginla then.  he's averaging 1-2 goals a game the past week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> good win CM,  but lost Kane to injury



Yeah that broke me 


and now we lost to Nashville 

why won't Quennville start our first round pick soon? 

Hoping to see what Teuvo Teravainen  can do


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> President Trophy is hard to guarantee a cup^^



it is but the Hawks did it last year


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> President Trophy is hard to guarantee a cup^^
> 
> not me.   the only thanks I give to Montreal is for the trades Dallas made with them thanks to Bob Gainey.    cup win in 99 was a part getting old Montreal players(Carbonneau, Skrudland, Keane, Ludwig),  also had Muller and Riberio too.  Not a fan of PK Subban.  he pissed off us Dallas fans for his after game antics(coming out for 1st Star and clapping)
> 
> I you want Boston upset,  better stop Iginla then.  he's averaging 1-2 goals a game the past week



I did not say it would guarantee a cup. I just said Most likely they will win the presidents trophy.
Iggy will be stopped by James Wisniewski, a guy who left Montreal! 
They almost lost to Leafs last year for gods sake!
UPSET UPSET! I love upsets man! :risu



Punk CM said:


> Yeah that broke me
> 
> 
> and now we lost to Nashville
> ...



Most likely trying to groom them into their playing system starting with the minors. This will take time but when they do come and play, they will start with a bang!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 24, 2014)

I gotta be realistic though if the Leafs make the playoffs this year the way they're playing lately they'll be out in the 1st round easily.

Columbus unless they dodge Boston & Pittsburgh wont make it out of round 1 either.

if there's a dark horse in the East this year, it's the Flyers. although the East Final probably will be the Bruins vs. Pens again.

honestly as of right now if I had to put 10$ on any one team to win the Cup, it'd be the Bruins.


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Realistically speaking every team has the chance of advancing.
Yea its hard to pull off a lucky run in 7 games against the likes of Bruins and Penguins but its not impossible.
Then after they get pass the first round, confidence will surge up.
For me the dark horse in the East will be Detroit if they manage to sneak in.
They are playing well, have a goal tender capable of stealing series. And their stars are coming back! They will perform.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm shocked ESPN placing the Bruins at #1 hasn't jinxed them hard yet.


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

*HURRICANES SIGN D FAULK TO SIX-YEAR, $29M EXTENSION*

Because they don't already have problems with big contracts with:
Semin
Stall brothers
Cam Ward (free agent?)
Skinner

This team might need to trade their best duo in Skinner and E. Stall and they go ahead and do this!


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2014)

Why is this NHL thread not a sticky?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Most likely trying to groom them into their playing system starting with the minors. This will take time but when they do come and play, they will start with a bang!



Actually they like him so much that he's on team already.

They were trying to get him to the Blackhawks as soon as possible


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Actually they like him so much that he's on team already.
> 
> They were trying to get him to the Blackhawks as soon as possible



Teuvo Ter?v?inen? I heard its cause Kane went down! 
Guy is coming over from a international ice surface! Different style of play and different pace!
Should have at least given him 5-6 games in the minors!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Teuvo Ter?v?inen? I heard its cause Kane went down!
> Guy is coming over from a international ice surface! Different style of play and different pace!
> Should have at least given him 5-6 games in the minors!




He's impressing everyone with his stick control 


I know he probably should but I think Stan and Q-man are excited about him.


They usually are calm about the prospects.


but I won't criticize.....two cups in four years makes me not question what they're doing


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> He's impressing everyone with his stick control
> 
> 
> I know he probably should but I think Stan and Q-man are excited about him.
> ...



Your Location says, Pittsburgh!
Should you not be supporting Malkin and Pens?  

Instead their rivals in Chicago!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Your Location says, Pittsburgh!
> Should you not be supporting Malkin and Pens?
> 
> Instead their rivals in Chicago!



Pittsburgh Illinois, too long of a story but I got ashamed of my city 



Chicago is Pittsburgh's rival? 

I thought it was Washington


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Pittsburgh Illinois, too long of a story but I got ashamed of my city
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are in totally different Conference to begin with! But Still to make I point!
They are Cup Rivals!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> They are in totally different Conference to begin with! But Still to make I point!
> They are Cup Rivals!



I'd like to see Pitt vs Chi for the Cup


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'd like to see Pitt vs Chi for the Cup



With their goal tending I doubt they will get past first round forget Finals!
Last two post sessions are proof.

Chicago may face my mighty Habs!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> With their goal tending I doubt they will get past first round forget Finals!
> Last two post sessions are proof.
> 
> Chicago may face my mighty Habs!



Pens may never get to the Finals as long as they get hyped 





I don't feel confident about Chicago right now 


except when we smoked Ryan Miller


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Well off to watch Montreal vs Boston!

May Hockey Gods be on our side!


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2014)

Your side better be Boston's.


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

Mael said:


> Your side better be Boston's.





Born and Bred Montreal Canadien Fan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice to see a Montreal Canadian fan here


----------



## SLB (Mar 24, 2014)

Leaf's on a slide


----------



## SLB (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't like this


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2014)

And Just like that they won tooo.

BRING ON THE PLAY OFFS.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Born and Bred Montreal Canadien Fan!



You're still going nowhere in the playoffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2014)

Mael y u have no respect for rivals


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry Winnipeg.   Too  LITTLE Too Late Bryan Little

Saw a Stars fan in a fox costume behind Paul Marurice with a poster making him think of Tacos

Jamie Benn and Tyler Seguin have more goals than Towes and Kane

ruh roh:  

my brother will be at the Stars/Hawks game tomorrow.    go get em again Roussel

Mike Smith hurt.  that might be ballgame for the Coyotes


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> You're still going nowhere in the playoffs.



*We Beat your sorry ass*


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, you did.

And despite snapping the 12-game streak, Montreal is still quite below the Bruins in the rankings and more than likely a first-round exit.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 25, 2014)

Montreal will only go far in the playoffs if Carey Price plays like a monster with a GAA under 1.25

if they're matched up with Philly at 4-5 I think Philly wins.

if they're matched up with Tampa Bay or the Rangers I think it could easily go 6, maybe 7.

Boston, Pittsburgh, Philly are hands down to me the 3 best Eastern teams right now.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh plus, PK Subban confirmed for Lil' Bitch Status after pussing out in front of Thornton.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes. Keep Underestimating Us we like the role of a underdog. Just don't complain after their deep run.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Yes. Keep Underestimating Us we like the role of a underdog. Just don't complain after their deep run.



Hehehehe see you weren't here when someone talked the way you did about the Flyers some years back.  I said they were gonna fall and boy did they fall. 

You won't be making a deep run.  I'm not preet but I know how to shut a team down in the NHL. :33

Plus PK Subban is a bitch.  You fly down the ice trying to start shit and when Thornton calls you out on your bullshit you turn around and act like you never wanted it in the first place.  Take your licks like an adult.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> Hehehehe see you weren't here when someone talked the way you did about the Flyers some years back.  I said they were gonna fall and boy did they fall.
> 
> You won't be making a deep run.  I'm not preet but I know how to shut a team down in the NHL. :33
> 
> Plus PK Subban is a bitch.  You fly down the ice trying to start shit and when Thornton calls you out on your bullshit you turn around and act like you never wanted it in the first place.  Take your licks like an adult.



Yeah well you see we are not Flyers! We don't fall.....

Why would Subban want any piece of Thornton? That guy is huge compared to puny Subban. It was smart on his part to turn around! Other wise results would not have been so good!


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

Take your licks like a man, PK, if you're gonna start shit up.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 25, 2014)

yah gotta man up it's hockey. otherwise they'll just keep pickin at him. a good part of the game is standing up for yourself and your teammates.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

b0rt said:


> yah gotta man up it's hockey. otherwise they'll just keep pickin at him. a good part of the game is standing up for yourself and your teammates.



Now I'm gonna cheer whenever Marchand or whomever checks him into the ice, since he refused to back up the shit he started.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> Now I'm gonna cheer whenever Marchand or whomever checks him into the ice, since he refused to back up the shit he started.




You already did not?
Besides, he is not the only one to walk away from a fight!


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> You already did not?
> Besides, he is not the only one to walk away from a fight!



Never said he was the only one...but he's a lil' bitch now until he redeems himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Sorry Winnipeg.   Too  LITTLE Too Late Bryan Little
> 
> Saw a Stars fan in a fox costume behind Paul Marurice with a poster making him think of Tacos
> 
> ...





yet we're always beating your team  


enjoy our new prospect who'll come in and show Dallas how it's done


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> yet we're always beating your team
> 
> 
> enjoy our new prospect who'll come in and show Dallas how it's done



beat us more.  give us better picks to beat you later.   we have been rebuilding the past 6 years anyway.  but when we do beat your Hawks,  the celebration is worth it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> beat us more.  give us better picks to beat you later.   we have been rebuilding the past 6 years anyway.  but when we do beat your Hawks,  the celebration is worth it



I don't even want to talk trash but man you show off so much and then also try and insult others smh

I like Dallas, I want to see your team succeed but I don't like the trash talking and stuff.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I don't even want to talk trash but man you show off so much and then also try and insult others smh
> 
> I like Dallas, I want to see your team succeed but I don't like the trash talking and stuff.



you trash talk with you joke around.   even the others here see that


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I don't even want to talk trash but man you show off so much and then also try and insult others smh
> 
> I like Dallas, I want to see your team succeed but I don't like the trash talking and stuff.



Its hockey! 

Trash talking should be encouraged!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Its hockey!
> 
> Trash talking should be encouraged!



thank you.   good win btw,  despite my PK hate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Its hockey!
> 
> Trash talking should be encouraged!



I don't like it though.

I want friendly competition


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you trash talk with you joke around.   even the others here see that



I don't trash talk unless someone does it first.

I like talking hockey and just being chill and saying congrats or well played or good game .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 26, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I don't trash talk unless someone does it first.
> 
> I like talking hockey and just being chill and saying congrats or well played or good game .



why wait till now to make that clear?   plus its quite harsh to say I show off.   its not just hockey,  its also from the Pony forum as well.    can't I show how lucky I am?   otherwise I'd feel lonely not conveying my joy.   barely have any friends that arent just on the internet


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Its hockey!
> 
> Trash talking should be encouraged!



Yeah it's fucking hockey!


----------



## SLB (Mar 26, 2014)

Mael said:


> Oh plus, PK Subban confirmed for Lil' Bitch Status after pussing out in front of Thornton.



That made me lol


----------



## Lance (Mar 26, 2014)

Leafs are so done! Columbus is gonna get in and Leafs make their exit! 

That is what you get for not finding proper defense man and sighing Dion to that ridiculous contract extension.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 26, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Leafs are so done! Columbus is gonna get in and Leafs make their exit!
> 
> That is what you get for not finding proper defense man and sighing Dion to that ridiculous contract extension.



Leafs are in a 4 team race for 2 spots. I still think they get in a 7th. Detroit will be 8th.


----------



## Lance (Mar 26, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Leafs are in a 4 team race for 2 spots. I still think they get in a 7th. Detroit will be 8th.



At this point, Washington has a better change then Toronto.

I mean all the other teams have at least 2 games in hand compared to Toronto. And their schedule does not favor them very well either.:amazed


----------



## b0rt (Mar 26, 2014)

they wake up when it matters most though. I say 7th cuz I'd rather face the Pens then the Bruins.

at this point, Boston's 1, Pitt is 2, 3 through 6 will vary and then 7 through 10.

that's about all it's down to at this point. If the Leafs got 7th & faced Pittsburgh in round 1, I'd be happy. I don't expect any higher then 6th at this point.


----------



## Lance (Mar 26, 2014)

b0rt said:


> they wake up when it matters most though. I say 7th cuz I'd rather face the Pens then the Bruins.
> 
> at this point, Boston's 1, Pitt is 2, 3 through 6 will vary and then 7 through 10.
> 
> that's about all it's down to at this point. If the Leafs got 7th & faced Pittsburgh in round 1, I'd be happy. I don't expect any higher then 6th at this point.



There is new playoff format this year! That is not how it works! The division leaders face each others I believe. So based on today's standings Bruins would face Pens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> why wait till now to make that clear?   plus its quite harsh to say I show off.   its not just hockey,  its also from the Pony forum as well.    can't I show how lucky I am?   otherwise I'd feel lonely not conveying my joy.   barely have any friends that arent just on the internet



dude friends online are still friends , just that I am not one of those guys who like to talk trash is all 


I'd rather have friendly banter.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 26, 2014)

ok.  Ill just keep my mouth shut.

its hard enough finding positives when you have season tickets for every year since 09 for a team that always buckles right at the end


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> ok.  Ill just keep my mouth shut.
> 
> its hard enough finding positives when you have season tickets for every year since 09 for a team that always buckles right at the end



nah man just, friendly banter, if Bort or others want to trash talk do it with them 


I don't like talking smack 


Yeah I'm sure that's bothersome. Your Stars will get there though man just have faith


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 26, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> nah man just, friendly banter, if Bort or others want to trash talk do it with them
> 
> 
> I don't like talking smack
> ...



I have plenty of faith at home.    they look so disinterested on the road.   doesn't help having a top worst powerplay too.   half the season they play Nichushkin with Horcoff.   he doesn't move at a snail's pace.   and he's always on the 2nd PP unit away from Benn and Seguin.  he has 30 points.   the rookie wall has hit him obviously


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I have plenty of faith at home.    they look so disinterested on the road.   doesn't help having a top worst powerplay too.   half the season they play Nichushkin with Horcoff.   he doesn't move at a snail's pace.   and he's always on the 2nd PP unit away from Benn and Seguin.  he has 30 points.   the rookie wall has hit him obviously



well to be honest Hawks have a crappy powerplay too and they still succeed, it just depends on the talent and the desire.

Your Stars need something to spark them .  A leader if you will.


Yeah he'll get out of rookie slump.


----------



## Lance (Mar 27, 2014)

Boy was I wrong about the new playoffs format! 

I don't understand it at all! Hopefully it will be clear after this season is over!


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2014)

^almost seems the same except their calling the 7/8 seeds "wild cards"
and how there's only 2 division winners in each conference instead of 3.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 27, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> well to be honest Hawks have a crappy powerplay too and they still succeed, it just depends on the talent and the desire.
> 
> Your Stars need something to spark them .  A leader if you will.
> 
> ...



I hope so.  he was put on the 4th line recently

maybe sending him down if we dont make it will help.   Texas Stars are 1st in the AHL West.  
We sent Benn down one year after no playoffs and he got them to the finals their first year


tonight,  Boston/Chicago


----------



## Lance (Mar 27, 2014)

Tonight Montreal vs Detroit. Hoping for a three point game! 

Dig Toronto's grave a little deeper.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2014)

Toronto vs Detroit on Saturday.

safe to say that's gunna be hugeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 27, 2014)

tommorrow Stars got Preds.  usually we cant win over there,  but here,  they get nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I hope so.  he was put on the 4th line recently
> 
> maybe sending him down if we dont make it will help.   Texas Stars are 1st in the AHL West.
> We sent Benn down one year after no playoffs and he got them to the finals their first year
> ...



we got our asses kicked 


Boston wanted revenge


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 28, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> we got our asses kicked
> 
> 
> Boston wanted revenge



possible cup rematch

10 games left for Stars,   Phoenix won(5 points up).   gotta win out now.    and hope Minnesota keeps losing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> possible cup rematch
> 
> 10 games left for Stars,   Phoenix won(5 points up).   gotta win out now.    and hope Minnesota keeps losing



Nah honestly I don't think the Hawks have what it takes to be in the Finals this year.


They've been playing so unmotivated and sloppy.


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Leafs loose ag...agg.....again. 

Ship out the log known as Dion Phaneuf, the one you mistook for a captain. 

Get rid off Nonis and get some one with pair of balls who is not afraid to make moves and get needed players. PAY THE PRICE.

Rebuild defense. Change the management team in its entirety. That will be your beginning.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 29, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Leafs loose ag...agg.....again.
> 
> Ship out the log known as Dion Phaneuf, the one you mistook for a captain.
> 
> ...



getting rid of Dion wont help anything. especially when its no secret our defense is soft. we need more beef on D and Dion right now is the only guy whos beef. he also cant play all 6 positions on D and usually plays about 23 mins a game. we just need more beef to help him out more then anything.

Nonis did bring in Bernier, Clarkson, Gleason, and resigned Kessel, Phaneuf, Bozak longterm. he seemed satisfied as most fans did with most the core after last year, and I don't think anyone expected Clarkson to suck as much as he did.

I want them to beef up D stay at home big, smart defensemen and decide once and for all is it Bernier or is it Reimer. pick one.


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Well my saying being Ship out Dion is Simple really! It frees you guys 7 million cap space.
I was yelling back then and I am yelling now, Signing Clarkson was a terrible choice.

You don't always need big d-men. I mean look at LA and Anaheim and Montreal. They are fairly small and do good job.

Still if you want a big d-man then just hope that Nonis grows and  pair and makes a move for Alex Edler.
Also hope he tries to move for Kessler. God knows they need  a center man. 

The most do for now is, take that C from Dion and put it in Lupul's jersey! 
Last night, Paul Ranger was injured on the ice and Dion and Randy just walked off! No leadership at all!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2014)

fucking penguins playing fucking dirty and taking out Toews.

God I hope someone takes out Okprick


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 31, 2014)

so enjoyed the Stars beatdown of Nashville at home.    7-3
also taking down the Blues in a back to back.   Hitch tried a Morrow/Roy/Ott line

after that last loss we had,  the newspaper here called us a 2 man team.     apparently it got the 3rd and 4th liners to wake up and score\

within 1 of Phoenix now


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2014)

Leafs are pretty much done unless they win 5 of their last 6 and Columbus loses 6 of their last 8.


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

See I had Said this Since the very beginning. Columbus would make the playoffs. The only thing I did not see was Vancouver sucking balls.


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> fucking penguins playing fucking dirty and taking out Toews.
> 
> God I hope someone takes out Okprick



Shawn Thornton did...and everyone hissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2014)

Mael said:


> Shawn Thornton did...and everyone hissed.



Thank you Shawn Thornton


Ohprick is a prick who deserves it


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mael said:


> Shawn Thornton did...and everyone hissed.



thank Seguin and company for slowing the Blues down for Presidents Trophy

edit:

speaking of.   he scored again.  32 goals now.    5-0 win over Caps.  1 point ahead of Coyotes.   go Winnipeg tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2014)

Toews out till playoffs.

Both Kane and Toews are out, I don't even think I've felt such anger before


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Toews out till playoffs.
> 
> Both Kane and Toews are out, I don't even think I've felt such anger before



hope they get well soon.   I know the feeling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> hope they get well soon.   I know the feeling



Kane was out due to an injury that was just bad .


Toews is out due to an asshole who left his feet and tried to go for the head bu the NHL allowed it cause it's the bitch ass penguins.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Kane was out due to an injury that was just bad .
> 
> 
> Toews is out due to an asshole who left his feet and tried to go for the head bu the NHL allowed it cause it's the bitch ass penguins.



lets not let anger cloud our judgement.    both our teams have given high hits to the head on occasion

good job Kings,  keep Phoenix at bay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lets not let anger cloud our judgement.    both our teams have given high hits to the head on occasion
> 
> good job Kings,  keep Phoenix at bay



oh yeah you're a Pens fan right?

sorry man 

I just ....it's like if Bollig or Seabrook had gone after Crosby's head.

Pens fans would scream bloody murder that their star got hurt.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> oh yeah you're a Pens fan right?
> 
> sorry man
> 
> ...




actually they did when Steckel took him out and got no call or suspension
anyone would be mad if their team's star is taken out.   heck,  the Isles' GM wants NHL Olympics dead cause Tavares is gone

the Hawks are smart to keep him out the rest of the games,   Hawks are in the driver seat now for the playoffs.   resting him is the right move.

I actually want Stars to play Blues.    it could go either way cause both work hard^^


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2014)

I hope the Blues or Ducks win the cup this year.

That is all I have to say.

Oh yeah, and just to be a dick, I hope Toronto *just* misses the playoffs


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2014)

unlikely we're beating the Bruins tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> actually they did when Steckel took him out and got no call or suspension
> anyone would be mad if their team's star is taken out.   heck,  the Isles' GM wants NHL Olympics dead cause Tavares is gone
> 
> the Hawks are smart to keep him out the rest of the games,   Hawks are in the driver seat now for the playoffs.   resting him is the right move.
> ...



well that's fucked up.

If someone goes after the player with an intention to hurt then they should get suspended 



but if we stay where we are, we get Colorado who's kicked our asses this year


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

Kings Sharks tonight has been filled with tripping, punching, and big hits. 

 Go Sharks!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 4, 2014)

that's a possible 1st round matchup as well.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

^ Kings Sharks?


----------



## Lance (Apr 4, 2014)

Wings are in the playoffs and Leafs are done!

Capitals are done too sadly! If that team want to move forward then they have to deal away Ovi and begin fresh!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2014)

its between Leafs n Jackets.

and yah MCT Kings/Sharks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2014)

man now I feel bad for you Bort


cause I remember you got excited about Toronto and I told you that don't be they're gonna fall apart


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2014)

feel bad for the Leafs.   back in Jan they were on a 6 game winning streak,  my Stars beat them 7-1.    their confidence went downwards from there


Stars pushed away Tampa 5-2.   1 up on Phoenix now.    got Panthers tommorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2014)

Blackhawks beat Blues without Toews or Kane


----------



## b0rt (Apr 6, 2014)

at this point all I can say is..

lets go Raptors
lets go Blue Jays
lets go Raptors
lets go Blue Jays


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2014)

another game pissed away.   up 2-0,.  blew it to the Panthers.   such an inconsistant team.  Stars have something in common with the Sabres.  both teams havent scored on a 5 on 3 all season


----------



## SLB (Apr 8, 2014)

heartbreaking weekend for any leafs fan...

i mean what in the hell is going on with this franchise?


----------



## SLB (Apr 8, 2014)

b0rt i feel ya, man


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 8, 2014)

Canucks GM is out

big game for my Stars tonight against Preds.  Ill be there


----------



## Lance (Apr 8, 2014)

Leaf fans blaming olympic break of all things for them missing the playoffs!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Leaf fans blaming olympic break of all things for them missing the playoffs!



they should blame the 7-1 pasting by my Stars

Huge win for Stars tonight in shootout.   Phoenix lost in OT to help the cause too.
Up 2 points with Columbus tomorrow.

Link removed
lulz.  that saved us in the shootout.  broken skate that couldn't be fixed in time

also,  got another Modano book signed by him for my friend^^

they gave these out to first 10,000.   

and.....the coup de grace,   for season ticket holders,  I got this:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> they should blame the 7-1 pasting by my Stars


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2014)

reason is cuz the defense is that bad.

oh and Carlisle needs to go. waiting to see what Canucks do with Torts cuz I wouldn't mind Torts coaching us or possibly Peter Laviolette with all the American connections from Olympics and whatnot seeing as how the Leafs have more American players then any other country really.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 9, 2014)

b0rt said:


> reason is cuz the defense is that bad.
> 
> oh and Carlisle needs to go. waiting to see what Canucks do with Torts cuz I wouldn't mind Torts coaching us or possibly Peter Laviolette with all the American connections from Olympics and whatnot seeing as how the Leafs have more American players then any other country really.



you can thank Burke for that

I hope the Leafs get better,  personally, I liked them in the West


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2014)

b0rt said:


> reason is cuz the defense is that bad.
> 
> oh and Carlisle needs to go. waiting to see what Canucks do with Torts cuz I wouldn't mind Torts coaching us or possibly Peter Laviolette with all the American connections from Olympics and whatnot seeing as how the Leafs have more American players then any other country really.


Torts is almost guaranteed gone in Vancouver, his system clearly doesn't work here. He overworked the top lines, and the massive amount of injuries couldn't be a coincidence. The team just looked tired all year.

Anyway I'm hoping we just tank the last three games because we could be looking at like the 6th draft pick here. Get something good out of this 

It was definitely time for Gillis to go.

If we tank next year we can get McDavid! That is if Edmonton doesn't claim another no. 1 pick and then proceed to not improve at all.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2014)

Torts is a defensive coach which means he could help the Leafs a lot. 1 or 2 line thing, well that's the Leafs. we don't get fuck all offensively at all from our 3rd and 4th lines but guys like McClement are good penalty killers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a Nashville fan tonight.    Please beat Phoenix in regulation


----------



## SLB (Apr 11, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I'm a Nashville fan tonight.    Please beat Phoenix in regulation



The stars are locked homeboy.

Trust me


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2014)

moody said:


> The stars are locked homeboy.
> 
> Trust me



we can clinch tonight,  Nashville did their job.    bring it St Louis.    back to back without Oshie

AAC be rockin for playoffs.  haven't been there since game 6 of the conference finals of 08 vs Wings.
plus its the final home game


----------



## Lance (Apr 11, 2014)

You guys seem like good people to be asked this question so just let me get it off my mind cause my country men and their hypocrisy is driving me insane.

If a Canadian wants to play in Canadian city "home town" and does so to be close to his family its fair. When a American wants to go to play in American city for similar reason its fair. They at times even demand trades of similar fashion.

But when Russians (any international players) leave their contracts and money behind to go to Russia (KHL), their home country and play infront of thier friends and families, all of a sudden why are they devils?


Not the best time to post after my rant but


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> You guys seem like good people to be asked this question so just let me get it off my mind cause my country men and their hypocrisy is driving me insane.
> 
> If a Canadian wants to play in Canadian city "home town" and does so to be close to his family its fair. When a American wants to go to play in American city for similar reason its fair. They at times even demand trades of similar fashion.
> 
> ...



Cause Russia is the devil's playground don'tcha know? 

Kidding that isn't fair


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> But when Russians (any international players) leave their contracts and money behind to go to Russia (KHL), their home country and play infront of thier friends and families, all of a sudden why are they devils?
> 
> 
> Not the best time to post after my rant but



and the funny thing?  Kovy was a Devil

Dustin Brown phail^^
    lolz


tonight was magical.   house was so loud for the Stars 3-0 win over the Blues




NUFF SAID


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2014)

well bring on Thursday ......time for hockey playoffs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> well bring on Thursday ......time for hockey playoffs



glad to be back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2014)

congrats Kuwa 


good luck to your Stars sir


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't wait to see Ghost Bear in a Flyers uniform


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2014)

Well well well a Flyers fan 

welcome


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks Punk.   good luck to the defense


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> thanks Punk.   good luck to the defense



we do need some luck 


but if we get eliminated before your stars I hope your team goes far bro


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Well well well a Flyers fan
> 
> welcome



Yep, love my Flyers. As does .


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2014)

What a nice end to my favorite's team season. NHL playoffs should be interesting. Too bad the new system is unintelligible


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

Graeme said:


> I can't wait to see Ghost Bear in a Flyers uniform



Being a Montreal fan, it's my birth right to hate you right! 

Good luck in the Playoffs, hope we don't face you! I still have nightmares of the last round! :S


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2014)

Gionta's goal was amazing eh?
Yea, I wonder how they will do against Tampa Bay. Montreal hasnt fared well against Tampa this season.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Yep, love my Flyers. As does .



Cats tend to make great hockey fan eh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2014)

cats make great whatever you want fans 

I wouldn't know though don't have a cat


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Stars lost final game,  but rested Benn,  Kari, and Daley

My brother found this:


----------



## SLB (Apr 14, 2014)

maurice chilling in winnipeg for a few more years it seems

a few family convos he says, but other than that it seems solid

and lmao at that pic, kuwa


----------



## SLB (Apr 14, 2014)

stars and ducks, wild and avs, sharks la, blues blackhawks

hot damn the west has it stacked first round


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2014)

Blues have been choking as of late though.


Wonder if they'll get it together by Thursday.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2014)

Link removed

The first time the Stars met the Ducks


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

only one city stanley cup belongs!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Being a Montreal fan, it's my birth right to hate you right!
> 
> Good luck in the Playoffs, hope we don't face you! I still have nightmares of the last round! :S



Gonna need the luck. Our schedule against the Rangers is a fucking joke if things go on too long.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2014)

Sharks vs Kings...  May we have our vengeance


----------



## b0rt (Apr 15, 2014)

1st round predictions ppl..

Ducks over Stars in 6
Sharks over Kings in 7
Wild over Avs in 6
Blackhawks over Blues in 6
Bruins over Wings in 7
Lightning over Habs in 5
Penguins over Jackets in 5
Rangers over Flyers in 7


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Lighting over Habs in 5 

Really?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 15, 2014)

yah I don't like how they matchup. it eerily reminds me their series vs Ottawa from last year. I think it ends in 5.

if they got NYR though I'd think then it goes 7.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Of course me being Montreal fan and all, I think I will atleast go to Game 7 given how their every game was so tight during the season! 

Then we have PK and Price.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 15, 2014)

b0rt said:


> 1st round predictions ppl..
> Ducks over Stars in 6



Don't play Hiller

plus we are dealing with rookie goalies


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 16, 2014)

The Blues' last two weeks has a lot of people writing them off but almost all of those injured players are coming back, and you'd have to ignore the entire rest of the season in which they were basically the best team in the league.

That said the West is stacked as hell. Six legitimate contenders there.

I predict

Ducks over Stars in 6
Sharks over Kings in 7
Blues over Hawks in 7
Avalanche over Wild in 5

Wings over Bruins in 7
Lightning over Habs in 6
Rangers over Flyers in 7 (I predict this series will be a gong show)
Blue Jackets over Pens in 6

I personally think the East will be upset city, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol Wings over Bruins. 

Actually though, ESPN did just pick the Bs to be the Cup winners, so there's a jinx a go-go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

well Detroit is a tough ass opponent Mael

I wouldn't over look them


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

I am disappointed! Every one has habs out in first round!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't trust Canadian hockey teams


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Blues' last two weeks has a lot of people writing them off but almost all of those injured players are coming back, and you'd have to ignore the entire rest of the season in which they were basically the best team in the league.
> 
> .



you can thank the Stars for that.   we beat them the last 3 times we faced the past 2 months(2 on the road and the home clincher)

Stars have a great future,   our farm team is tied for 1st in AHL,   even rookie of the year

Go Stars tonight^^

off Modano's twitter:


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I don't trust Canadian hockey teams



Just watch its Montreal's cup this year! 

Bring the cup home baby!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Just watch its Montreal's cup this year!
> 
> Bring the cup home baby!



Give USA the gold.   Then I will lift my curse on Canada


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Give USA the gold.   Then I will lift my curse on Canada



It was you who cursed us?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> It was you who cursed us?



It was way back since 02


Only the Leafs are allowed to break the curse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Just watch its Montreal's cup this year!
> 
> Bring the cup home baby!





seriously though as much as canada in international game is a powerhouse, the canadian teams are pretty bad when it comes to the NHL.

Kinda hard to give credit to any.


I was the first to say how the Maple Leafs would crumble

and sure enough they did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

damn Dallas getting destroyed by Anaheim


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> damn Dallas getting destroyed by Anaheim



2nd goal was bull.   goalie helmet was knocked loose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 2nd goal was bull.   goalie helmet was knocked loose



did they review it?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> did they review it?



nope.   refs in the back pocket in Anaheim

Benn still knocked Getzlaf down like a rag doll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> nope.   refs in the back pocket in Anaheim
> 
> Benn still knocked Getzlaf down like a rag doll



well plenty of time left.

Anaheim's not that great.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pens won at least despite Fluery being crappy again


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> It was way back since 02
> 
> 
> Only the Leafs are allowed to break the curse



Saltlake? Still hold grudge?

But still give some better option! Leafs won't ever break the curse!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Saltlake? Still hold grudge?
> 
> But still give some better option! Leafs won't ever break the curse!



Canucks sure didnt


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> well Detroit is a tough ass opponent Mael
> 
> I wouldn't over look them



So?

Since so many people want to use that "regular season isn't playoffs" bit, I guess I'll bite into it myself.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think Boston still wins.

lol   Getzlaf sure wasnt laughing after the game.   took one in the face from Seguin
Despite the Ducks winning,  Benn still knocked them around,  especially Getzlaf being smashed a few times
we are a good 2nd line away from making noise really.
As long as we win our home games,  Im good


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2014)

Stomach is in a knot, Rangers have our number too often. Lundqvist is a man I rather never deal with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

so much scoring right now between Hawks and blues 

dat Kaner


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 17, 2014)

Patrick Kane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Patrick Kane



why the blush?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 17, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> why the blush?



best American player these days.  plus his goal today


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> best American player these days.  plus his goal today



Murica 



good luck to your stars, I'm sure they'll kick the duck's ass next game


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Jeez can't believe no one scored in the second intermission in the Blackhawk game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

yep, just like the regular season we give up the lead and we're probably gonna lose in extras


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Nah chill bro the Blackhawks aren't the bears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

except the Blackhawks have the worst over time record in the NHL OBD


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 17, 2014)

*SHARKS SHARKS SHARKS*!!!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 17, 2014)

LA playing crappy

Avs getting jobbed so far. 


this OT Punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> this OT Punk



I know 


damn you defense


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> except the Blackhawks have the worst over time record in the NHL OBD



Relax bro just chill.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2014)

sharks kicking ass tonight


----------



## Lurko (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol hawks haven't scored since first.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Blues going after Towes.  first a slash to the leg,  then elbow to head


----------



## Lurko (Apr 18, 2014)

Damn rhis game is a longggg game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Avs just tied it with 13 seconds!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol SJ vs LA gonna end before Chicago vs St Louis


----------



## Lurko (Apr 18, 2014)

Probably I'm goona go apeshit if Chicago loses after this longass game.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2014)

Idk if you guys have noticed but why is there a Sonic character on the Minnesota Wild Goalies face mask?


Also Sharks making Quick their bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Idk if you guys have noticed but why is there a Sonic character on the Minnesota Wild Goalies face mask?
> 
> 
> Also Sharks making Quick their bitch



I guess Bryz gave up on the UNIVERSE!


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't care much for the Blues but damn it I love their uniforms  

That blue and yellow man.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for the loss *Punk and Obd*. That's gotta be heartbreaking :/


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2014)

I saw this coming .....Blues in 6


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2014)

wow......Stastny ties the game and wins it in OT

Stars should sign him in the offseason


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow......Stastny ties the game and wins it in OT
> 
> Stars should sign him in the offseason



You think Colorado is gonna let go of their only veteran they have down the center? (A good one)


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2014)

Goals have been coming super easy so far these playoffs. Was expecting tighter games all around.



Mael said:


> So?
> 
> Since so many people want to use that "regular season isn't playoffs" bit, I guess I'll bite into it myself.



I think the Wings could win because they're getting guys back at the right time, they're ridiculous playoff performers that brought the Blackhawks to the brink last year, and Boston tends to shit the bed a bit in the first round. They almost went out to the Leafs last year for God's sake. Washington in 2012, Montreal in 2011, etc.

Obviously Boston is the better team though and if all systems are go they should win no problem.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I saw this coming .....Blues in 6



Activating jinx mode I see...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2014)

you wish I was preet Mael 


also Coach Q fined 25,000 for grabbing his balls at the refs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2014)

told  you Mael don't take Red wings lightly


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tampa paying for sending away St. Louis


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 19, 2014)

lol, you guys are great.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 19, 2014)

another loss for my Stars

power play really costing us.   old fogies like Gonchar and Cole making stupid mistakes ending up as goals


Ducks wont get out of Dallas unscathed though.    we gonna beat them good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2014)

damn Hawks already losing 

seriously I shouldn't have expected them to make it past the first round with how crappy they've played the past two months.


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2014)

Meanwhile my Habs are 2-0 up! 

So much for this Forums predictions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Meanwhile my Habs are 2-0 up!
> 
> So much for this Forums predictions



believing in Canada is a foolish dream


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 19, 2014)

gosh Punk,  this game is getting wild.   OT again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2014)

no it's not Hawks choke again

they deserve to lose again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2014)

and they lost what a shocker


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 19, 2014)

Brutal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2014)

shit they didn't call it on the Blues when they had a guy launch himself to one of our own.

Refs being lil Blues jimmies


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Statsny and Mackinnon activating god mode in this series against the Wild.

One of the guys in my pool has Mackinnon and I haven't been hearing the end of it


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2014)

Hawks chocked two games in a row..


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> believing in Canada is a foolish dream



Remember well, it is always a fools dream that leads man kind to glory!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 20, 2014)

its no secret though the best pro sports team in Canada isn't even a hockey team. its a basketball team.


----------



## SLB (Apr 20, 2014)

No secret at all 

And a little impressed with columbus atm to be honest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Remember well, it is always a fools dream that leads man kind to glory!



You win just cause I like this statement


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2014)

Andi Petrillo.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 21, 2014)

b0rt said:


> its no secret though the best pro sports team in Canada isn't even a hockey team. its a basketball team.



Try beating them Nets first 

The best team right now is the Habs...pretty sad state of affairs countrymen.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2014)

still got the dinos in 6 man.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sharks are pretty serious this year.   13 goals in 2 games on LA.    that play can beat anyone


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2014)

they're still the Sharks though. even if they swept the Kings for example they could just as easily piss it away by losing 4-1 in round 2. only reason I say this is cuz they've never been able to break through yet have made the playoffs every year since 1998.

it would not shock me.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2014)

Habs 3-0 up on the Lights. How do you fell about the sweep Habs haters? 

Also Detroit's loss is hard to take given Lucic should not even be playing that game.

Just in case anyone argues the disallowed goal. Here is the rule. Read up:


> *Contact Inside the Goal Crease* - If an attacking player initiates  contact with a goalkeeper, incidental or otherwise, while the  goalkeeper is in his goal crease, and a goal is scored, the goal will be  disallowed.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2014)

Sharks decimating Quick. They're in his head.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2014)

And that's a more appropriate statement towards Detroit.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Habs 3-0 up on the Lights. How do you fell about the sweep Habs haters?



I put it more toward trading away St Louis as being a factor really.   Stamkos cant do it alone and no Bishop

BTW,   its "feel" 

big game down here in Dallas.   rally towels handed out and Jere Lehtinen signing autographs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2014)

Blues playing dirty as fuck.

smh


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Chicago needs to put the game away no overtime.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Blackhawks win!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2014)

thank god they decided to play damn D today 


they have to play like this from now on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2014)

Dallas giving Anaheim fits right now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Dallas giving Anaheim fits right now



building was packed and loud.  Reunion level loudness.

got my rally towel and green light bracelet.   when it went dark,  the building was like a green planetarium


Roussel and Garbutt really got under Getzlaf and Perry's skin.   

Robidas broke his leg again.   Garbutt fell underneath him.    fans were so classy,   yelling Robi!  Robi!  We still love him here.    Where Montreal would boo opposing injuries
even worse was his wife was here watching.    couldn't bare to see it happen again

before the game,  got Jere Lehtinen to sign his rookie card:



so glad Nichushkin got the monkey off his back.   Benn kicking butt as usual


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> building was packed and loud.  Reunion level loudness.
> 
> got my rally towel and green light bracelet.   when it went dark,  the building was like a green planetarium
> 
> ...





congrats on the win


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> congrats on the win



you too.   shutout city


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you too.   shutout city



if we can only play like that for the rest of the series


we should have been up 3-0 right now but man we blew those games smh


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Tell me about it,  last two minutes...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

and that's been the Hawk's problem all year.


They get lazy as hell in the final two minutes


and when the other team ties to take it to over time , they get all depressed instead of gutting out OT wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats Revamp 


easiest series out of them all


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2014)

Boston honestly had this game from the get go.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 23, 2014)

Quick exit for Tampa.

Sharks Kings series hard hitting.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2014)

Quick exit for Tampa and it looks like the Kings are going to follow them right out the door. The Sharks are deep as fuck, they just may _finally_ do it this year.

The Wings aren't looking so hot but they're also approaching this series in a really stupid way. Especially Game 2. They're a talent-thin, fragile team that was trying to get tough with Boston. Jesus Christ they were asking to get murdered.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mael said:


> Boston honestly had this game from the get go.



they gonna steamroll Montreal too


----------



## Lance (Apr 23, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> they gonna steamroll Montreal too



Have you not watched their games? Montreal VS Boston?
Montreal always manages to nick them games from Boston!
No worries, we got this. But first they gotta get past Detroit. Is still 2-1. You never know!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 23, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Have you not watched their games? Montreal VS Boston?
> Montreal always manages to nick them games from Boston!
> No worries, we got this. But first they gotta get past Detroit. Is still 2-1. You never know!



my Canada curse is still strong
regular season=nothing in the playoffs.  Chara knock over small forwards



It Is Folly Ducks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

again Revamp it's not cause I hate Montreal cause I don't

but until I see your Canadian team hoisting the Cup I don't trust them


----------



## Lance (Apr 23, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> again Revamp it's not cause I hate Montreal cause I don't
> 
> but until I see your Canadian team hoisting the Cup I don't trust them



The day will come when you will rue your dis-trust! Just wait till this spring time is over! 
Your doubt shall be erased by the fire of Montreal's passion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> The day will come when you will rue your dis-trust! Just wait till this spring time is over!
> Your doubt shall be erased by the fire of Montreal's passion



Hey if I'm wrong and Montreal wins, that's great


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to bitchslap Crawford right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

nah 

blame the crappy ass play of Kane and the D


once again letting up when they're up.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2014)

Kane is awesome blame others.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

No Kane was at fault that time.

Anyways Bickell to the rescue.

Now if the Hawks pull their heads out their ass, they might be able to tie up the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

Series tied!!

dat Kane


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Series tied!!
> 
> dat Kane



Dat Roussel
Made Perry his little b####

This is the stream im watching

Stars made Ducks pay for scratching Selanne and keeping Getzlaf out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

congrats Kuwa 

looks like both our teams have tied the series up


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> congrats Kuwa
> 
> looks like both our teams have tied the series up



back to back sellouts.   playoff atmosphere is unreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> back to back sellouts.   playoff atmosphere is unreal



Love the feeling of it right? 


It is awesome.


Too bad I can't afford to go to one


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Patrick Kane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

I criticized him cause he messed up and got the score tied 

I love Kane but every guy is accountable .

They have so much talent but they've acted so lazy and undisciplined. If they had been the champs I've seen before, they would have swept the series instead of being tied


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I criticized him cause he messed up and got the score tied
> 
> I love Kane but every guy is accountable .
> 
> They have so much talent but they've acted so lazy and undisciplined. If they had been the champs I've seen before, they would have swept the series instead of being tied



Ducks showing that regular season points=0


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Ducks showing that regular season points=0



Yeah but the Hawks inability to finish games wasn't just happening in the regular season but in the series.





Ducks had no idea the type of hunger they'd be facing against Dallas.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Yeah but the Hawks inability to finish games wasn't just happening in the regular season but in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Perry getting owned


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> quiet you.
> 
> You're only here during playoff season.



You seem upset?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Hey if I'm wrong and Montreal wins, that's great



they wont. and neither will San Jose, St. Louis, Anaheim, or Pittsburgh. they're almost always in round 2 and it isn't shocking yet they always find ways to choke. any of those teams getting to round 2 isn't exciting cuz they fail year after year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Perry getting owned




 



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You seem upset?



I am.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2014)

b0rt said:


> they wont. and neither will San Jose, St. Louis, Anaheim, or Pittsburgh. they're almost always in round 2 and it isn't shocking yet they always find ways to choke. any of those teams getting to round 2 isn't exciting cuz they fail year after year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2014)

Boston Strong in OT


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

well Kuwa, I'm hopin ur Stars get it done. be nice to see some new blood in the deeper rounds for once, hopin the Jackets get it done against Pittsburgh too.

also I'm convinced Detroit is done now, they needed that win in the worst way now it's gunna be next to impossible. they'll probably lose in game 6 I'd bet.

oh and the Avalanche once they peak in a couple years are gunna be fucking scary as fuck. Nathan McKinnon is also gunna be one of the 3 best players in the NHL before long. he's literally like the Mike Trout of hockey.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2014)

Kings gonna make dat comeback from 3-0.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kings gonna make dat comeback from 3-0.



well it's possible since it's happened a lot in the NHL


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2014)

Akeson gets punched in the face in front of a ref, no call. Grossman gets slashed and injured, no call. Pretty fucking cool. Schenn and/or Rinaldo need to wreck one of these guys.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2014)

But I'll take that fucking Schenn goal instead.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2014)

the nhl is the comeback sports organization

a 3-0 lead is honestly nothing anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2014)

Moody said:


> the nhl is the comeback sports organization
> 
> a 3-0 lead is honestly nothing anymore



^ This.




Ghost should have faith since the Kings were the first 8th seed to win the Cup


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> ^ This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and my Stars are 8th this year
they were 8th in 91 and got within 2 wins of the cup back then with Modano


Ill be there for game 6
sporting a playoff beard


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2014)

Blackhawks  just can't keep a lead this series.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

Kings wont comeback against Sharks. know its a comeback league but there's still a huge difference between 2-0 and 3-0.

odds of it happening are like 2%


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> and my Stars are 8th this year
> they were 8th in 91 and got within 2 wins of the cup back then with Modano
> 
> 
> ...



exactly . 


Nothing's guaranteed in hockey


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

OT again calling it now.

oh and Flyers nodded up at 2-2 now with Rangers knew it was going 7 somehow.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

yup overtime again.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

Andi Petrillo gun show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2014)

Hawks won.......dat captain


----------



## b0rt (Apr 26, 2014)

yah somehow I'm not shocked lol.

c'mon Stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2014)

Go Dallas!

beat the Anaheim chickens


----------



## b0rt (Apr 26, 2014)

it's like they only play energized at home. =/


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2014)

Dallas was looking great in the second period there, but then the wheels came off.

Getzlaf comes back and what a damn difference that makes. 



Moody said:


> the nhl is the comeback sports organization
> 
> a 3-0 lead is honestly nothing anymore


That's why a team coming back from down 3-0 has only ever happened three times in NHL history 

A 2-0 lead is nothing. But a 3-0 lead is pretty fucking insurmountable.

Kings are done. The Sharks are way deeper and are the all-around better team, it's just a matter of them finishing the job.


----------



## Lance (Apr 26, 2014)

It will be interesting to see the punishment on Garbutt compared to Lucic and Perry himself. They both did similar things and got away with next to nothing!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah Perry embellished that easily.  Ive seen worse spears and the guys don't come back

he speared one of our guys the last game in open ice and got nothing for it,   our fans chanted: REF YOU SUCK!   countless times

they are gonna get smashed in our building regardless.   even if we lose,  they will be fish bait for the Sharks


----------



## Lance (Apr 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ap8tlQ3oZ0[/YOUTUBE]
also 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxBjWe5nQUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 26, 2014)

Garbutt just got a fine.   league and ESPN saw through Perry's fake.  even Roenick knew it


Boston and Montreal.   saw that coming.    Iginla solos


----------



## b0rt (Apr 26, 2014)

yah we gotta wait though doesn't start till Thursday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yeah we move on to the next round


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Blackhawks absolutely destroyed the Blues.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope the Sharks don’t choke this series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Hope the Sharks don?t choke this series



you guys are facing a team that won the cup as  an 8th seed


Sharks gotta put the hammer down


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2014)

dem Kings


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2014)

well that's that.

great year that no one predicted.   we pretty much made Hiller their top goalie,  Anderson wont be trusted the rest of the way like Hasek in 08 for the Wings

if you think Crosby is the biggest whiner?     Perry takes the cake.    he's got refs in his back pocket.   another dive on Garbutt.   pretty obvious he gets the benefit of the calls.

our fans chanting:  PERRY YOU SUCK!    pretty much

I hope SJ or LA tears him and Getzlaf a new one

plus it doesn't help when you get Romo at the game to give us bad luck

congrats Punk.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2014)

Kings winning last game was more a case of the Sharks shitting the bed. They looked flat out bad that game. Come on, Sharks, get your shit together, you're the better team.

The Blackhawks advance to the second round, and let's face it, the Conference Finals, because that Wild/Avs series looks bush league compared to the Hawks/Blues. The Avs majorly overachieved this season - their lack of depth is woeful, because this is a team still in the process of rebuilding - and it's really showing now.

I feel a bit bad for the Blues. If they had just won one of those last six games of the season, they would have drawn the Wild and probably steamrolled them. Whatever the case is, that's a team that's good, it just needs a few adjustments to get over the hump and take a real run at the Cup.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2014)

if it is the Avs it wont be an easy out. that team is extremely underrated, and really good.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2014)

b0rt said:


> if it is the Avs it wont be an easy out. that team is extremely underrated, and really good.



The Avs aren't underrated, they're overrated. 12 shots in Game 4. 12 SHOTS. They have bursts of absolute brilliance from Mackinnon but once you go beyond their second line, they have absolutely nobody. Mackinnon, Stastny, Landeskog, O'Reilly, and McGinn are the only ones really worth anything, plus Duchene when he comes back. McLeod and Parenteau are "okay." They're way too lacking in depth to compete seriously, we all saw what happened in Games 3 and 4 when their top two lines got shut down.

It's not really a knock against the Avs, honestly, They're still in the process of a rebuild and they couldn't possibly have expected to finish this high in the standings.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2014)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Kings winning last game was more a case of the Sharks shitting the bed. They looked flat out bad that game. Come on, Sharks, get your shit together, you're the better team.



dem Kings


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2014)

I hope he pays for that table and the Ducks be dumb enough to play him more


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2014)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Avs aren't underrated, they're overrated. 12 shots in Game 4. 12 SHOTS. They have bursts of absolute brilliance from Mackinnon but once you go beyond their second line, they have absolutely nobody. Mackinnon, Stastny, Landeskog, O'Reilly, and McGinn are the only ones really worth anything, plus Duchene when he comes back. McLeod and Parenteau are "okay." They're way too lacking in depth to compete seriously, we all saw what happened in Games 3 and 4 when their top two lines got shut down.
> 
> It's not really a knock against the Avs, honestly, They're still in the process of a rebuild and they couldn't possibly have expected to finish this high in the standings.



Minnesota does have a good defense though. if they had a better goalie and more scoring they'd be in the top 5 seeding in the west for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> congrats Punk.



Thanks man. Hey I'm sure next year Dallas will kick Anaheim's ass 

You guys made the playoffs, next year you'll take another step forward


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2014)

Columbus is done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2014)

They put up a hell of a fight though.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2014)

yah it was definitely the best season they've had in their franchise history for sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2014)

DEM KINGS


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh gee Sharks lose again.... Who saw that coming...


----------



## Sine (Apr 29, 2014)

oh, sharkies


----------



## Lance (Apr 29, 2014)

I am getting worried for the Sharks, well Marleau. I wanted him to go deep in the playoffs and win something (Conference title), but now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 29, 2014)

I thought that 2nd goal wasn't legal.   shoving goalie in with stick


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I thought that 2nd goal wasn't legal.   shoving goalie in with stick



technically it wasn't but apparently it's not reviewable which is something I'm sure the league will address or at the very least look at in the off-season.

heard something today like 3 teams got to this point and won, but 6 failed leads me to believe the Sharks based on history should win this last game. they're also at home. so yah as ugly as it'll be I got the Sharks in game 7. my initial prediction was this would go 7 before the series even began anyway in favor of the Sharks. didn't expect it would turn out this way but I could see the Sharks winning game 7 3-2 and yes it might even be in OT.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 30, 2014)

b0rt said:


> technically it wasn't but apparently it's not reviewable which is something I'm sure the league will address or at the very least look at in the off-season.
> 
> heard something today like 3 teams got to this point and won, but 6 failed leads me to believe the Sharks based on history should win this last game. they're also at home. so yah as ugly as it'll be I got the Sharks in game 7. my initial prediction was this would go 7 before the series even began anyway in favor of the Sharks. didn't expect it would turn out this way but I could see the Sharks winning game 7 3-2 and yes it might even be in OT.



maybe 3-4 years ago,  Sharks stopped Wings from doing the same thing


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2014)

Welp, bye playoffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2014)

good series though Graeme 

your Flyers put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## Lance (Apr 30, 2014)

Second round!

Bruins we WAR


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2014)

*DEM KINGS *


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2014)

the look on Thornton's face.   get out of San Jose!    its cursed!


Ducks and Wild gonna get smashed by LA and Chicago.   book it

bye bye Flyers.   no beatdown on Crosby this year


----------



## MCTDread (May 1, 2014)

Well looks like I won't be back here for a while


----------



## b0rt (May 1, 2014)

round 2 predictions:

Bruins over Habs in 6
Rangers over Pens in 7
Kings over Ducks in 6
Blackhawks over Wild in 5


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

I like when *b0rt* makes predictions! But you got my Habs on the wrong side again there! 

And wow Sharks imploded. Major changes in the Off season. Trade Marleau to a eastern team so I can see more of him


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2014)

b0rt said:


> round 2 predictions:
> 
> Bruins over Habs in 6
> *Pens over Rangers in 6
> ...





I make my change


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

Tonight WE WAR WITH BRUINS........

Beer -------check
Chips -----check
TV-----------check
Channel--check



GOOD TO GO...........
Time-------waiting
Can hardly wait till 7 PM. EST


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *DEM KINGS *




don't worry , we'll end your season in the conference finals 



MCTDread said:


> Well looks like I won't be back here for a while



sorry for the choke job


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2014)

good win for the Habs but Boston can come back from this.


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

We win, but again, Detroit beat Boston game one overtime and won 4 in a row after.
That scares me. Then again we are not Detroit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> We win, but again, Detroit beat Boston game one overtime and won 4 in a row after.
> That scares me. Then again we are not Detroit.



No.........you're a Canadian team, that's much worse


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2014)

The CURSE is strong with this one


----------



## b0rt (May 2, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Tonight WE WAR WITH BRUINS........
> 
> Beer -------check
> Chips -----check
> ...



mine was the same except no chips goat cheese pizza.


----------



## Lance (May 2, 2014)

*Punk* and I are the only ones alive in the playoffs now?


----------



## SLB (May 2, 2014)

subban's positives really outweigh the negatives

what a game


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2014)

Punk:  DESTROY MINNESOTA


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> *Punk* and I are the only ones alive in the playoffs now?




Mael too but he only posts when Boston wins 


so you'll be seeing him 




Kuwabara99 said:


> Punk:  DESTROY MINNESOTA



what did they do to your team?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2014)

video

almost ruined our run to the playoffs.   Nuff said


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> video
> 
> almost ruined our run to the playoffs.   Nuff said



I saw this video right now and it looked like one of the Dallas players kinda tripped the guy over.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2014)

Haula didnt even try to dodge or drop down,   and lowered his head like a Skull Bash in Pokemon.
Ruff saying he's a 4th liner playing dirty


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2014)

Minnesota goona get it tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Haula didnt even try to dodge or drop down,   and lowered his head like a Skull Bash in Pokemon.
> Ruff saying he's a 4th liner playing dirty



Well that's true. Still I don't think it was all on him 

plus the momentum too maybe didn't let him dodge.


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2014)

Come get some Minnesota!


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2014)

We got fucked  over on a goal.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2014)

Patrick Kane again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2014)

well a very nice win for the Hawks last night 


feels good to have back to back blow outs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2014)

BOSTON STRONG

tie game!

Edit:  Smith gave them the lead!


----------



## Takahashi (May 3, 2014)

Aww yeah, go Boston


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2014)

thank Dallas for sending you Reilly Smith


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2014)

I knew the Habs couldn't take charge of this series 

boston in six


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2014)

SUCK ON THAT DUCKS!


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2014)

Still not done.......
Montreal Bell Center is a tough place to play
Bruins will not take a game there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Still not done.......
> Montreal Bell Center is a tough place to play
> Bruins will not take a game there




I don't buy it 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dem Kings



first the 8th seeded team to win the Cup , now overcoming a 3-0 deficit.

Swear to god Kings the luckiest team in the NHL


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2014)

DEM HAWKS


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

Glad to be up 2-0 right now.

Hoping the hawks go in determined to win in Minny


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Remember Colorado series? Similar start for the Wild......Going Home 2-0 down. 
Start to fear the wild Punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Remember Colorado series? Similar start for the Wild......Going Home 2-0 down.
> Start to fear the wild Punk



except Blackhawks are defending champs 


I'd be scared if I was you , your team's Canadian

and you know that what that means 


3 straight wins for Boston


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> except Blackhawks are defending champs
> 
> 
> I'd be scared if I was you , your team's Canadian
> ...



They were Toronto 
This is Montreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> They were Toronto
> This is Montreal



Toronto, Vancouver, Montreal , Edmonton , Winnipeg 


You can't deny your true fate 



I'm semi joking by the way.

Being honest it would be great to see a canadian team win but man it's hard to trust them until they get to the finals.


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

You totally forgot Calgary


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> You totally forgot Calgary





My bad Calgary


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> You totally forgot Calgary



and you forgot Ottawa


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> and you forgot Ottawa






Man I really need to remember all the Canadian teams


----------



## Lance (May 4, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> and you forgot Ottawa


 I forgot the city I live in


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Man I really need to remember all the Canadian teams



thats ok, I wasn't directing it at you.   Just countering Ni?o

Pens win.   1-1 series


----------



## Takahashi (May 4, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> My bad Calgary


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2014)




----------



## b0rt (May 5, 2014)

strange how there's a back to back Rangers/Pens play again tonight.


----------



## b0rt (May 5, 2014)

holy shit!! Andi Petrillo!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2014)

Pens back to back shutouts.  Jokinen kicking butt:33

finally a Crosby goal


----------



## b0rt (May 5, 2014)

Rangers can't score lately. if they lose the next one it's essentially over imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

Pretty sure it's gonna be Boston vs Pittsburgh

for ECF


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 6, 2014)

Ducks Lose Again!


----------



## b0rt (May 6, 2014)

Kings are one of those teams that when they're on a roll, they're on a roll. If they keep it going it could be 2012 all over again for sure.

they gotta keep it going though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

hoping to take a 3-0 lead tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

man Boston's getting creamed


----------



## Kyousuke (May 6, 2014)

Bruins fortunate to get 1 back... with more pressure coming at the end of the period. Third period should be fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

c'mon Hawks, get one in Minnesota


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

*Punk* You miss me? 
*Kuwabara* lifted your curse yet? 

We win another battle in this war


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> *Punk* You miss me?
> *Kuwabara* lifted your curse yet?
> 
> We win another battle in this war



Nope 





for real nice win but this series isn't over yet


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

I never said we win war....

I said we win battle in this war


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I never said we win war....
> 
> I said we win battle in this war



 

changing your mind just like you're changing this weather?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 6, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> *Punk* You miss me?
> *Kuwabara* lifted your curse yet?
> 
> We win another battle in this war



Bruins can still take game 4


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

I am done bragging for today but I will be back Thrusday! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Conditions Applied


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I am done bragging for today but I will be back Thrusday!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 


all right.


Fuck Wild scored


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

I had to come back! 

Hawks shut out!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> They were *Toronto*
> This is Montreal



Fuuuuuuuckkkkkk yooooooou


----------



## Lance (May 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Fuuuuuuuckkkkkk yooooooou




Do you know what makes this better?
Toronto fans actually know this to be true too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Do you know what makes this better?
> Toronto fans actually know this to be true too.



Fight me in real life !


----------



## Lance (May 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Fight me in real life !


Most of my friends are Toronto fan! I am odd one out and favor Montreal. I fight Toronto fans all the time. So pick your place


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I had to come back!
> 
> Hawks shut out!



Hawks were fucking lazy today 


swear to god if you saw the game they didn't give a darn


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 7, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Hawks were fucking lazy today
> 
> 
> swear to god if you saw the game they didn't give a darn



Kane probably checking out the Minnesota chicks


----------



## b0rt (May 7, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Kane probably checking out the Minnesota chicks



meaty blondes that know how to fish, hunt, ride ATV's.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2014)

Subban being a shit...again.

But hey Bruins slept on that game and lost it rightly so.

I'm more shocked how rocked the Hawks got.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Kane probably checking out the Minnesota chicks



only lesbian chicks check out Minny women


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 7, 2014)

Pens up 3-1 going home

uh oh.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

Holy shit Kuwa


your coach is gonna get fired


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2014)

Bs being embarrassing...


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

TSN hockey analysts 

That's why hockey is awesome in Canada! 

The youtube thing won't work for some reason

Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II set for UFC 176 in Los Angeles


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> TSN hockey analysts
> 
> That's why hockey is awesome in Canada!
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKTGBTLdTCo[/YOUTUBE]






you went from loveable underdog to annoying Canadian in a matter of days


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> you went from loveable underdog to annoying Canadian in a matter of days



Did you even watch it? 


It's pretty funny to me cause I see them on regular basis on TV.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Did you even watch it?
> 
> 
> It's pretty funny to me cause I see them on regular basis on TV.....



Nah just saying, I knew Canada playoff hockey was awesome

no need to be arrogant, Canadians were supposed to be pure for me 


like these loveable people you root for.

Instead you crushed my dreams


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

by the way ........ to use the youtube link

you only post after the = in the link


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

I was not talking about Hockey at all.....I was just talking about that video in specific 
Also the youtube thing still does not work


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I was not talking about Hockey at all.....I was just talking about that video in specific
> Also the youtube thing still does not work




I see 

my bad

are you sure?

did you remember to not add the = ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dKTGBTLdTCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

Yep did all that! Edited like 5 times.
There are posts that I can't quote and can't edit properly either today.
Its been a weird day!

SO how was the video


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

Haven't seen it , watching NFL draft


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2014)

Here is my personal story of "football".

I was in Canada for just a week, some guys from school invited me to play "football".
So I grabbed my sin pads, my cleats and my ball and went down to the park.
I saw them playing in the field. I went to one of the guys and said "Lads I thought we were playing football."
He did not say a word, just turned around and said, "He is in your team." 
That was my first experience with American football.

But I did hear a lot about this draft on TSN radio though. All I know is Houston held the first over all pick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Here is my personal story of "football".
> 
> I was in Canada for just a week, some guys from school invited me to play "football".
> So I grabbed my sin pads, my cleats and my ball and went down to the park.
> ...



oh man  


that was cruel


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 8, 2014)

another time to say........

You're Welcome Bruins!


Matt Fraser with OT winner


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2014)

well so much for the Habs


----------



## Lance (May 9, 2014)

Well Since Habs lost here is a song "Puck Over Glass"

Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II set for UFC 176 in Los Angeles


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Well Since Habs lost here is a song "Puck Over Glass"
> 
> Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II set for UFC 176 in Los Angeles



that's great


----------



## Lance (May 9, 2014)

But seriously though, there were at least 4 missed calls. 1 first, 2 second and 1 third.

Bruins complain about refs and they start to not call penalties. That is so bullshit.

Big bad Bruins my ass. All they have done so far is whine.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 9, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> But seriously though, there were at least 4 missed calls. 1 first, 2 second and 1 third.
> 
> Bruins complain about refs and they start to not call penalties. That is so bullshit.
> 
> Big bad Bruins my ass. All they have done so far is whine.



and who has the 2 Bruins wins on their sticks?   2 former Dallas Stars:WOW


----------



## Takahashi (May 9, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> "Lads I thought we were playing football."
> He did not say a word, just turned around and said, "He is in your team."
> That was my first experience with American football.





American Football is great though 

Read Eyeshield 21 8 professional wrasslers with a music career


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 9, 2014)

Eyeshield 21 is great^^   YAHA!



Antoine Roussel playing for France


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2014)

dat Eye shield 21 manga 


also hoping we take a 3-1 lead today


----------



## Takahashi (May 9, 2014)

Nice to see some Eyeshieldo appreciation 'round here


----------



## Lance (May 9, 2014)

Hawks and Wild tied.
Bruins and Habs tied.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2014)

I'm not confident in the Hawks now


they are playing like lazy fucks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm not confident in the Hawks now
> 
> 
> they are playing like lazy fucks



you're ok.  Wild cant win in Chicago.  just win out for home


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you're ok.  Wild cant win in Chicago.  just win out for home



it's all right


hoping Hawks win the series but if not, we went pretty far as defending champs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2014)

DEM BRUINS

lol Thornton telling Subban to cool off


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2014)

Yeah poor El Nino 

the reality of Canadian hockey is finally hitting him


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Hawks and Wild tied.
> Bruins and Habs tied.



More like 3-2 Bruins. :33

Gotta say I was a bit worried the Bs were running outta gas but this really helped bring back the motivation.  Iginla still showing his worth and how about Reilly Smith carrying his skill over to playoffs?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 11, 2014)

Mael said:


> More like 3-2 Bruins. :33
> 
> Gotta say I was a bit worried the Bs were running outta gas but this really helped bring back the motivation.  Iginla still showing his worth and how about Reilly Smith carrying his skill over to playoffs?



glad to see Smith thriving.   we didn't play him beyond 3rd or 4th line here in Dallas

lol Subban seeing Lucic flexing the muscle^^


----------



## Lance (May 11, 2014)

Squirt water in players visors during the play...............
Not between whistle, during play.......
Okie.

But It was a good game none the less.
Did not deserve to win. Only played third.


----------



## b0rt (May 11, 2014)

nice little run but I think Boston's got em now.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Squirt water in players visors during the play...............
> Not between whistle, during play.......
> Okie.
> 
> ...



It's what Subban gets for being a little bitch.  You wanna pick a fight with Thornton only to skate away?


----------



## Lance (May 11, 2014)

Yea sure why not! Every thing Boston does shit, its always Subban's fault. I am getting so tired of that bull shit.
Bruins do so many hypocrarite things, at times its sickning. So I just just bar myself from ever commenting on their game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2014)

to be honest when the Bruins played the Hawks it was mostly clean


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Yea sure why not! Every thing Boston does shit, its always Subban's fault. I am getting so tired of that bull shit.
> Bruins do so many hypocrarite things, at times its sickning. So I just just bar myself from ever commenting on their game.



Not really...nobody blamed Subban for playing lazy the first three games.

Subban shouldn't start fights he wants no participation in.  It's why NHL fans think the Habs are the soccer divers of the NHL. 



Punk CM said:


> to be honest when the Bruins played the Hawks it was mostly clean



Sorry Ni?o...you lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2014)

Hey Nino trust me, the real fucking dirty teams are Blues and Wild.

Fuckers keep launching themselves hurting a lot of our guys and when we retaliate, the fucking NHL punishes us 



trust me  being squirt by a water gun is nothing compared to having the other team launch themselves and not get fucking called for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

well at least tonight it was a fair game.

Wild were tough , they really don't need to resort to dirty tactics.


Luckily the Hawks won and are one game away from heading to round  3


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Hey Nino trust me, the real fucking dirty teams are Blues and Wild.



Flyers, Penguins, Senators, Habs, Flames, Stars, Coyotes, Ducks as well just some are better at it then others.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Flyers, Penguins, Senators, Habs, Flames, Stars, Coyotes, Ducks as well just some are better at it then others.



What do you mean?


I've seen the Stars, Flames, Ducks, and Yotes, and they are not dirty.


Pens you are right and Flyers too.


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2014)

underhanded tactics to get back into the game in the 2nd down 4-1 kinda things. in between whistles, etc/mouthing off.

whether u classify it as dirty or not varies from person to person. I don't mind any team being dirty tbh but those ones for w/e reason seemed to standout a bit more for w/e reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

b0rt said:


> underhanded tactics to get back into the game in the 2nd down 4-1 kinda things. in between whistles, etc/mouthing off.
> 
> whether u classify it as dirty or not varies from person to person. I don't mind any team being dirty tbh but those ones for w/e reason seemed to standout a bit more for w/e reason.



dude I'm talking about guys leaving their feet like how the Blues and Wild have been doing and the NHL only punishing Hawks players for retaliating.


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2014)

oh suspendable actions as opposed to pushin n shovin, etc. whistle shit.

alright. yah there's certain players in that case but not so much teams. like Matt Cooke is dirty as fuck his history proves it, Chris Neil is dirty, George Parros is dirty, Raffi Torres is dirty just to name a few of the bigger ones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

b0rt said:


> oh suspendable actions as opposed to pushin n shovin, etc. whistle shit.
> 
> alright. yah there's certain players in that case but not so much teams. like Matt Cooke is dirty as fuck his history proves it, Chris Neil is dirty, George Parros is dirty, Raffi Torres is dirty just to name a few of the bigger ones.



oh Raffi torres  I know is a punk bitch.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Hockey is a dirty sport... that's what makes it good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

all I gotta say to your comment is smfh.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

You don't like it because it's true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

no it's more like only a casual fan would say


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Whatever bro Hockey players purposely try to hurt eachother all the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

there's a difference between delivering hits, and hitting illegally.

For fuck's sake, Blues and Wild have left their feet and launched themselves at our team

and you want to call that it's part of the game?

It's not, the NHL punishes players for that.....or are supposed to .


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

I understand what your saying but majority of the time they don't do shit and they let them fight, that's a dirty sport in comparison to most sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I understand what your saying but majority of the time they don't do shit and they let them fight, that's a dirty sport in comparison to most sports.



see bro, I get that fights, they don't do much. They're not trying to , but launching yourself is illegal in the NHL.


Fighting is shown as part of the sport, but leaving your feet to hit someone is illegal in the NHL.

They're two different things.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

I understand but that shit happens all the time anyway and the nhl dosen't do shit, that's why I just ignore it and enjoy hockey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

they do something if it involves Sidney Crosby


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Well Sidney is the shit that's why, can't have him hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

Yes he's the best player in the NHL but that doesn't mean you can't replay the hits and see if someone launches themselves


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

But they don't care that much, Hockey isn't full of crybabies like in basketball or football so they let them play and I like it tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

but that also implements playing dirty thus hurting a lot of players and maybe ruining their careers. You may not care cause you're not out there playing but these guys are ruining their own brotherhoods of not ending another man's career


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Oh well that's the way hockey is and I don't see it changing any time soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

well it's debatable .


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2014)

Shut Out! 

Look who is back 

Now if we somehow manage to take game 7, honestly I can see us making it to the Cup Finals. 

Also Hockey has never been a game of head shots to end players livelyhood.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Who is you're team?


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2014)

Montreal! :33


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Did you beat big bad Bruins?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Shut Out!
> 
> Look who is back
> 
> ...



you mean about 


also a Game 7 for a canadian team?

Yeah I don't see you winning it


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> you mean about
> 
> 
> also a Game 7 for a canadian team?
> ...


My dream final would be to see Hawks vs Canadiens, just so Montreal could win and you would change your mind 

But ofcourse for that they will have to get past Wild.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> My dream final would be to see Hawks vs Canadiens, just so Montreal could win and you would change your mind
> 
> But ofcourse for that they will have to get past Wild.




One more game and we move on. Compared to you who had to win


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> My dream final would be to see Hawks vs Canadiens, just so Montreal could win and you would change your mind
> 
> But ofcourse for that they will have to get past Wild.



You assuming that your team is goona vet past the Bruins lol.


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> One more game and we move on. Compared to you who had to win


Oh yea, well how many road games have you won so far these playoffs? 


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You assuming that your team is goona vet past the Bruins lol.


I already said if we manage to take game 7.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Blackhawks goona take it all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Oh yea, well how many road games have you won so far these playoffs?
> 
> I already said if we manage to take game 7.



we won against St.Louis Blues on the road


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

Hawks vs Bruins or Pens.    thats what I want


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

I will give you this Nino , Hawks haven't beaten the Wild at home so maybe it is a bit of a concern 


I'm actually nervous


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

bah Pens.   tossing it all away.

I will only root for Rangers if they get Montreal,  but not for the finals unless against Ducks or Kings  

Bruins/Hawks should happen again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> bah Pens.   tossing it all away.
> 
> I will only root for Rangers if they get Montreal,  but not for the finals unless against Ducks or Kings
> 
> Bruins/Hawks should happen again



what happens if it's Hawks vs Rangers? 


NY vs Chicago


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

Its simple.   Chicago.

I will chant 1994 ala Adam Graves.  Rangers wont get another


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

It's going to be hawks rangers this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Its simple.   Chicago.
> 
> I will chant 1994 ala Adam Graves.  Rangers wont get another



do you hate the Rangers that much?


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Damn this shit is intense right now.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Holyshit Crawford that was amazing.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> do you hate the Rangers that much?



Lundqvist dont deserve one


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Lundqvist dont deserve one



 


New York doesn't deserve a title at all


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

Ok Crawford.  no more goals to Haula.   the punk who rammed Kari


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

not Craw's fault......Hawks playing like lazy asses again


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Crawford has played great so far.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2014)

need a Patrick Kane goal


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Yeah we need a Kane to do it.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

The refs are on the wild's side, fuck da refs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> need a Patrick Kane goal



if he keeps at this rate in the post season he'll be Mr. May


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Fuck overtime hate that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2014)

Yeah Hawks suck at OT, man I'm super nervous now


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

Don't fuck with Patrick Kane motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

Patrick Kane confirmed Wayne Gretzky of the playoffs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> need a Patrick Kane goal



Confirmed Canon Truth

thats right.  I called it

MVP #2


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Congracts.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Congracts.



Can't tell if you mad or not?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Congracts.



champs do what champs do 




Kuwabara99 said:


> Confirmed Canon Truth
> 
> thats right.  I called it
> 
> MVP #2



yeah you do seem to call a lot of PK goals


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WCvvwoFsMzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can't tell if you mad or not?


Why would I be mad? 

I already said I want, Hawks vs Canadiens final.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Why would I be mad?
> 
> I already said I want, Hawks vs Canadiens final.



you're not guaranteed to win against boston though


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> you're not guaranteed to win against boston though


What's wrong with you people? 

I said I want it to happen, not it will happen


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> I said I want it to happen, not it will happen



ah sorry misread that 


good luck though.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> ah sorry misread that
> 
> 
> good luck though.


Thats all right. Its just hours away now 

I am literally Shaking. 
Headed to a bar to catch the game!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

Canada is coming for what is ours.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Canada is coming for what is ours.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2014)

What an embarrassing performance.  Hate to say it but Montreal deserved that win.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

Punk CM said:


>



It's funny how you guys need to draft from our pool of talent


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's funny how you guys need to draft from our pool of talent



I never denied Canada doesn't have talented players, but for some odd reason your teams are cursed 


besides Patrick Kane is Murican


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

congrats El Nino 


now four wins away from being in the Stanley cup


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Confession. Refs missed about 4 calls against Montreal. I was just laughing my ass off.

That's what they deserve for Complaining about officiating 

Also, After going to Boston Iginla became classless. He lost the draw and jumped on top of his opponent.
Boston players holding Montreal's legs when Stick was not available.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

If Canadians were restricted to only Canadian teams and foreign players other than Americans be able to draft to either region, then you'll see how curse Canadian teams are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If Canadians were restricted to only Canadian teams and foreign players other than Americans be able to draft to either region, then you'll see how curse Canadian teams are.



I'm not taking a shot at Canada god 

I'm saying Canadian teams have had bad luck recently .


You're acting like I'm insulting Canada


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm not taking a shot at Canada god
> 
> I'm saying Canadian teams have had bad luck recently .
> 
> ...



Yes any answer other than Canada rules is an offense!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes any answer other than Canada rules is an offense!



come on man, I actually wanted a Canadian team to win a title when the Hawks weren't fighting for the titles 


besides I'm grateful to canada for Captain Jonathan Toews , the real Captain of Canada


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

You better watch out for the Mighty Ducks


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Over here at Canada we take hockey very seriously.
I live in Ottawa. I got booed during Olympics in a public bus cause I was wearing Russian jersey.
Not kidding, I stepped inside the bus, people looked at me and booooooed in unison.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2014)

You lucky you weren't mauled. In 2010 olympics during the US vs Canada match a small group of idk 50 Americans were chanting USA, like the entire street block converge on them. And we won everyone was singing to them "na na na na hey hey goodbye!"


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2014)

Hope there's room in the Habs bandwagon. I held out as long as I could but I'm officially climbing on.

Lol at Lucic's whining. This is the guy who keeps spearing guys in the nads


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 15, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Canada is coming for what is ours.



Let the US have a gold and I will agree with that.   Until then Canada is cursed for the cup.


Besides,  Rangers gonna shut them down 

Glad Kings going to game 7.   Perry looking like a pansy.  He has done enough nad spearing this whole playoff year


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Over here at Canada we take hockey very seriously.
> I live in Ottawa. I got booed during Olympics in a public bus cause I was wearing Russian jersey.
> Not kidding, I stepped inside the bus, people looked at me and booooooed in unison.



holy shit man you're crazy  



Danger Doom said:


> You better watch out for the Mighty Ducks



Kings won


----------



## Takahashi (May 15, 2014)

Disappointed that Boston lost, but Montreal is the only Canadian team, so obligatory "go Habs go" from this point on.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 16, 2014)

Shero and bylsma fired


----------



## b0rt (May 16, 2014)

Pittsburgh gunna hire that Torterrela.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2014)

jumping the gun a bit too quick



just Shero got canned


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Hoping Kings win tonight


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

I hope Malkin gets traded from Pittsburgh. He deserve to be a lone star in his own team.
Crosby shadows him way too often, at times by good play others due to his incompetence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I hope Malkin gets traded from Pittsburgh. He deserve to be a lone star in his own team.
> Crosby shadows him way too often, at times by good play others due to his incompetence.



Or Malkin comes to the Hawks and has a real captain, in Toews


----------



## Takahashi (May 16, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Pittsburgh gunna hire that Torterrela.



Then Crosby would just be benched all the time for not blocking enough shots


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I hope Malkin gets traded from Pittsburgh. He deserve to be a lone star in his own team.
> Crosby shadows him way too often, at times by good play others due to his incompetence.



sounds like something Ovechkin does already


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Or Malkin comes to the Hawks and has a real captain, in Toews


If you think you can handle his 10 mil per year cap hit and contract take him. Don't forget Seebrok, Cory, Kane and Toews in for big pay day too. 
Your days are coming to an end 


Kuwabara99 said:


> sounds like something Ovechkin does already


Yea but there is a difference between Ovi and Malkin, Malkin can actually lead a team unline Ovi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> If you think you can handle his 10 mil per year cap hit and contract take him. Don't forget Seebrok, Cory, Kane and Toews in for big pay day too.
> Your days are coming to an end



yes we can handle those cap hits, we're in a big market city, the arenas are sold out, so are the merchandise.


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> yes we can handle those cap hits, we're in a big market city, the arenas are sold out, so are the merchandise.



I never said do you have enough money, I am literally taking about cap hit. You know the one NHL provides


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I never said do you have enough money, I am literally taking about cap hit. You know the one NHL provides



and I said yes, we can


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> and I said yes, we can


I doubt it but yea sure if you say so! s


----------



## Oceania (May 16, 2014)

So hockey is starting to grow on me a little bit each year, I guess I could say my fav team is the sharks. Shocker cause I like sea animals, but could someone tell me why they seem to consistantly blow leads in playoff series?


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Oceania said:


> So hockey is starting to grow on me a little bit each year, I guess I could say my fav team is the sharks. Shocker cause I like sea animals, but could someone tell me why they seem to consistantly blow leads in playoff series?


Its because their top players are old guys and after a long 82 games brutal season, they just don't have the stamina to hold up and push deep into the playoffs. Thats it. They need some youth in there team.


----------



## Oceania (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Its because their top players are old guys and after a long 82 games brutal season, they just don't have the stamina to hold up and push deep into the playoffs. Thats it. They need some youth in there team.



ahh I see!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I doubt it but yea sure if you say so! s



I think you're underestimating a big city market can do for teams who have to have a salary cap


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I think you're underestimating a big city market can do for teams who have to have a salary cap


 Lived in Toronto for 4 years. There is no bigger hockey market! I understand very well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Lived in Toronto for 4 years. There is no bigger hockey market! I understand very well.



lol no Chicago's market is bigger than Toronto's . 

Let's not kid ourselves


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> lol no Chicago's market is bigger than Toronto's .
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves


Hockey Market?
Chicago is bigger than Toronto?

Can't tell if serious or not!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> lol no Chicago's market is bigger than Toronto's .
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves



You for real?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

If you think the Raptors crowd is insane Leafs fan would flood the entire city.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Leaf fans would flood a city as big as Chicago?


Lol


ok whatever, apparently Canadians are more arrogant than I thought.


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> Leaf fans would flood a city as big as Chicago?
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


Dude its not arrogance. Its the truth. I have been in Canada for only 6 years. 
Toronto has a massive Fanbase. They would flood Chicago and some more.
And I am a Montreal fan don't forget. Its in my blood to hate the leafs, but their fanbase cannot be taken away from them.

And also, you think Toronto is a small city?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Dude its not arrogance. Its the truth. I have been in Canada for only 6 years.
> Toronto has a massive Fanbase. They would flood Chicago and some more.
> And I am a Montreal fan don't forget. Its in my blood to hate the leafs, but their fanbase cannot be taken away from them.
> 
> And also, you think Toronto is a small city?



No 

 I know Toronto's big, just not Chicago big.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Never mind I checked, Chicago's still bigger than Toronto but not by much 

I owe you and Danger an apology


----------



## Lance (May 16, 2014)

I am not trying to be an ass or anything but Toronto alone has the market big enough to house 3 NHL teams!
Can Chicago do that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Clearly Punk wasn't watching the 2010 olympics. Hockey is our game and I am pretty confident 90% of our population was on the streets when we won the hockey gold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I am not trying to be an ass or anything but Toronto alone has the market big enough to house 3 NHL teams!
> Can Chicago do that?



we don't need to split this city  again 


baseball already makes this city into a civil war.



Danger ignoring my post about me being wrong and apologizing for it


----------



## SLB (May 16, 2014)

what's this i hear about chicago being a bigger hockey market than toronto?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Moody said:


> what's this i hear about chicago being a bigger hockey market than toronto?
> 
> chicago's metropolitan area with all illinois is probably larger than the gta, but if we're talking core market value, the leafs are in another league.



yeah maybe I should really study up on it 

I think I misspoke


----------



## SLB (May 16, 2014)

but to be fair, toronto hockey fans are retarded. they'll blindly support a franchise into the dirt. sometimes bigger is not a good thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

shit the Hawks had an owner who banned the team from tv and sold tickets for a ridiculous price.


It was his death that lead the Hawks to be free.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Moody said:


> but to be fair, toronto hockey fans are retarded. they'll blindly support a franchise into the dirt. sometimes bigger is not a good thing.



We call this kind of talk treason !


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> We call this kind of talk treason !



so how did you take that insult the Rock did to the Maple Leafs?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> so how did you take that insult the Rock did to the Maple Leafs?



The Stunner he received wiped the bitterness from me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> The Stunner he received wiped the bitterness me.



I see


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2014)

Kings beatdown on Ducks.   Im luving it

maybe 93 rematch of Kings and Canadiens?    

NAH.   Hawks and Rangers


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Kings beatdown on Ducks.   Im luving it
> 
> maybe 93 rematch of Kings and Canadiens?
> 
> NAH.   Hawks and Rangers



We beat the Kings last year

we can do it again


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> We beat the Kings last year
> 
> we can do it again



yep!

Patrick Kane


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

best Murican hockey player


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> best Murican hockey player



who is currently playing^^

My team has the best eva


4-0 Kings now.  Kopitar


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> who is currently playing^^
> 
> My team has the best eva
> 
> ...



yes my apologies


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2014)

Kings taking no prisoners.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2014)

Just fighting to get feed to the Hawks anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2014)

so glad the Ducks are losing


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

Fuck the ducks go Kings.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 17, 2014)

haha.  Kings destroyed the Ducks.   Perry must be crying

Getzlaf can go golfing


----------



## Oceania (May 17, 2014)

NYR out to an early 2-0 lead.


----------



## Oceania (May 17, 2014)

Wow, total meltdown going on with Montreal.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

I knew it rangers hawks at the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2014)

holy crap the Rangers are kicking the Habs ass


----------



## Oceania (May 17, 2014)

On one side you could have a team with a chance for a back to back in Chicago, or 2 in 3 seasons with LA. 

Or a team that hasn't won one in a while in Montreal or NYR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2014)

does it count as a dynasty if you won 3 titles in five years? ?


----------



## Oceania (May 17, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> does it count as a dynasty if you won 3 titles in five years? ?



I'm just now getting my feet wet in hockey which team has done that this decade?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 17, 2014)

Bravo Rangers.  Bravo.

course Montreal never faced the Rangers with St. Louis until now.    course if he wasn't traded from Tampa,  it wouldn't have been a sweep


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I'm just now getting my feet wet in hockey which team has done that this decade?



Hawks on the verge of doing it.


They're trying for back to back championships.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 17, 2014)

sent you a PM Punk^^


if anything,  my Stars made the Ducks lose confidence in their goalies.   cost em against LA


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2014)

Dallas gonna be tough next year.


I think the Central in the west is the toughest division in hockey.


Everyone in the division made playoffs


----------



## Lance (May 17, 2014)

Damn that was so sad! 

I could not watch the game. When I saw the score in the 3rd period 7-1 jaws dropped and tears rolled.


----------



## b0rt (May 17, 2014)

Montreal got beat at everything Montreal does best.  

I was originally gunna predict Rangers in 5 and Hawks in 7 but the way the Rangers played today, if they continue it, it'll be a sweep. Montreal looks so outmatched.


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2014)

Well I hope it doesn't become a sweep, it would be a shame for a conference championship series to be a sweep.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Hawks make first blood.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Bullshit call fuck that ref.


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2014)

I'm starting to think the winner of this series will end up being your stanly cup winners. 

Both the Kings and blackhawks look too good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2014)

3 wins away from the Stanley cup finals


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

We still won fuck that ref.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2014)

yeah that was a fucked up call .


should have been 4-1 but oh well we won , no use being pissed at refs.


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2014)

I've decided on a team that I'll support in the NHL...

The San Jose Sharks. :33


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I've decided on a team that I'll support in the NHL...
> 
> The San Jose Sharks. :33



You have another person to share that team with.....MCT


----------



## Lance (May 18, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I've decided on a team that I'll support in the NHL...
> 
> The San Jose Sharks. :33


Finished your research did ya? 

Congracts. They are awesome team.
Possibly have the second best coach behind Detroit.


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I'm starting to think the winner of this series will end up being your stanly cup winners.
> 
> Both the Kings and blackhawks look too good.



most likely, yah.


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Finished your research did ya?
> 
> Congracts. They are awesome team.
> Possibly have the second best coach behind Detroit.



forgot about Hitchcock, Quennville, Darryl Sutter, even Barry Trotz (wherever he ends up which will be somewhere, maybe Vancouver).


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Finished your research did ya?
> 
> Congracts. They are awesome team.
> Possibly have the second best coach behind Detroit.



Nice to see Coach Q get disrespected by you


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Finished your research did ya?
> 
> Congracts. They are awesome team.
> Possibly have the second best coach behind Detroit.



I'm from Kentucky and my fav pro teams are now complete

NFL: Philadelphia eagles 
NBA: Milwaukee bucks
MLB: Miami marlins 
NHL: San Jose sharks


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I'm from Kentucky and my fav pro teams are now complete
> 
> NFL: Philadelphia eagles
> NBA: Milwaukee bucks
> ...



good to see there's another person here who's a fan of all major 4 North American sports. not sure if there's another one (maybe Punk??) but yah right on man.


----------



## Lance (May 18, 2014)

b0rt said:


> forgot about Hitchcock, Quennville, Darryl Sutter, even Barry Trotz (wherever he ends up which will be somewhere, maybe Vancouver).





Punk CM said:


> Nice to see Coach Q get disrespected by you



Good Lord do you guys only read half of what I write?

I said* possibily*. I only said Detriot has the best coach and I hope you won't argue that.


----------



## Oceania (May 18, 2014)

shockingly none of those teams are anywhere near me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Good Lord do you guys only read half of what I write?
> 
> I said* possibily*. I only said Detriot has the best coach and I hope you won't argue that.



possibly is still insulting


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 19, 2014)

The AHL Champs of last year are no more!



my baby Stars are kicking butt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2014)

Being a Sharks fan is suffering. You've chosen poorly.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 19, 2014)

The Sharks have consistently been an elite team for over a decade and somehow never even made the Final in that time. You look at the roster and it doesn't even make sense, they should have a Cup or two. I don't even know what they could do to change, it just doesn't make sense.

Anyway Carey Price is injured and the Habs are officially boned


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

Well Damn


----------



## b0rt (May 19, 2014)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Sharks have consistently been an elite team for over a decade and somehow never even made the Final in that time. You look at the roster and it doesn't even make sense, they should have a Cup or two. I don't even know what they could do to change, it just doesn't make sense.



not elite but really good for the most part. they've since like literally 98 always had one weakeness or another. whether it was goalie then once goalie problem fixed something else, then they figure it out and got no chemistry it was just really bad pattern of one thing or another where it wasn't good enough to get them that far. always beaten out by an actual elite team year after year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2014)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Sharks have consistently been an elite team for over a decade and somehow never even made the Final in that time. You look at the roster and it doesn't even make sense, they should have a Cup or two. I don't even know what they could do to change, it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Anyway Carey Price is injured and the Habs are officially boned





El Ni?o said:


> Well Damn



Curse of Canada has struck again


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

I don't get why Us is better than Canada in Hockey overall,  seriously not many Canadian teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2014)

not overall .


In international play Canada beats our asses.



In NHL they tend to struggle to win.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

What do you mean by that? Explain and damn New York looking like there goona take this no problem :/.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2014)

well basically Canada's won the gold from the US a lot .


They're monsters when it comes to Olympic time.


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

2-0 Down to Rangers. Feels like a bad nightmare!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> 2-0 Down to Rangers. Feels like a bad nightmare!



sorry for that loss man 

but if   you do lose this series at least know you can beat Boston when Casey is back


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Hawks choked big time third period.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dem Kings



they whooped our asses


----------



## b0rt (May 23, 2014)

should be hockey on tonight at least one game.

it's Friday Fucking Night!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2014)

Finally the  Habs playing like they normally do which is dirty. Breaking jaws is the only way to win


----------



## b0rt (May 23, 2014)

2 game suspension for Prust.

although Stepan is likely out for the playoffs due to that hit.


----------



## Lance (May 24, 2014)

Really rangers, spying on us now really?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2014)

you know what? I can't even hate on Kings cause Ghost being chill as fuck about the wins


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2014)

Ghost is busy watching dat 3peat he'll be here soon.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2014)

I demand Andi Petrillo to be back on the I-Desk!!


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

Kings are going to win it all, again.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

winner of LA/Chicago _probably_ wins the cup yah.

believe it or not I'm not counting out Montreal yet. they remind me a bit of the 06 Oilers. New York better step on their throat while they still can.

if Price was still in net it's either 3-1 Montreal right now or 2-2 and I hate the Habs and can admit this.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

West >>>>> East


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

isn't it that way in all sports nowadays though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2014)

b0rt said:


> isn't it that way in all sports nowadays though?



well if you count the AFC as West


and NFC as East


that would be the exception


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

nah I mean the 2 combined conferences where the teams are in the same division so the 8 east, central, south, west teams.

West has Broncos, 49ers, Cardinals, Seahawks.
East has Patriots.
Central has Packers, Ravens, Steelers.
South has Saints, Falcons, Colts.

quite brutal in comparision.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 27, 2014)

Kings are pretty serious.   could be Kings and Rangers(Id give in to the Rangers then lol)


Texas Stars tied up series with Marlies.   another 50 shot barrage with 6-3 win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2014)

dem Kings


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2014)

Kings on cruise control.


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

Montreal gonna win 3 in a row. Just watch!


----------



## b0rt (May 27, 2014)

that's gunna be pretty fucking hard man.

wouldn't be surprised if they won tonight though tbh.


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2014)

lol Montreal and NY fighting for silver.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 27, 2014)

Montreal losing control.  the curse is strong


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

Losing?
We just won 7-4


----------



## b0rt (May 28, 2014)

well now its back to MSG. probably the end now.


----------



## b0rt (May 28, 2014)

2:55 ~ 3:00 = montreal after next game

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUKRMTHqao[/youtube]


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Thats what you guys said in the Boston series too!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 28, 2014)

divers never prosper



plus you wont get 7 next game.    used up the offense


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

I could say a lot of things that NY did today that were class less. It began before the National Anthem and went till the last wistle.
But I prefer to watch the game and cheer when my team wins, so I won't indulge in that.
Think what you will of Montr?al, I won't argue.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I could say a lot of things that NY did today that were class less. It began before the National Anthem and went till the last wistle.
> But I prefer to watch the game and cheer when my team wins, so I won't indulge in that.
> Think what you will of Montr?al, I won't argue.



You're without Price and just had your last hurrah.

I'll be glad when the Divers go down even if I accept Boston deserved to lose.


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Yep Yep Yep


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2014)

Blackhawks won today!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Blackhawks won today!



more hockey to watch!


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2014)

Thank God...the fucking Divers are out of the picture.

It's rare that I thank a NY team but I never really hated the Rangers.  I'll like them now that they knocked Montreal out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 29, 2014)

The Curse of Canada continues!    22 years and counting

though unimpressed with Rangers.   won't touch trophy.    maybe its an East thing.    West teams do it


----------



## Lance (May 29, 2014)

You know its pretty funny when a boston fan calls other teams for paying dirty and using cheap tricks like "diving".
We learned a few things froun you guys, thats all there is to that.

Also very sad. Lost by a goal 
Saw this coming last game to be honest after King Henrik was chased.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2014)

That's rich...the city of Diving trying to call Boston out. 

Should I pull a Plekanic?   Flop like a little bitch?

Maybe Subban...start a fight I don't wanna get into like a little bitch? 

Fuck Montreal...divers extraordinaire.


----------



## Lance (May 29, 2014)

Like I said last time, I live in Toronto as a Montreal fan.
I have seen worst.
Heard worst.

Also I don't really care.
If I started listing crap Boston has pulled over last 3 years, that would fill up rest of this thread and 3/4 th of new one.
So lets not go there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

so much hostility here 


anyways Ghost, let's have an epic Game 6 battle.


Unlike the other games where your Kings blew us out


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

FUCK kings scored first.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

Alright Chicago came back, let's see if they can keep it up.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

Chicago is the team least distracted by pressure in the NHL. they got nerves of steel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

well the Kings are tough , but hoping the Hawks pull this win and force a game 7


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

If Chicago wins tonight then Chicago will win the series considering that they would be going to Chicago.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

need at least 1 more goal even if it's an empty netter.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

I liked what I saw Crawford and Quick both almost fighting and they're both Goalies!!


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

like old school Osgood vs Patrick Roy in late 90's. they used to be hardcore man.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

Violence and Hockey playoffs after the buzzer is off can't get better.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

Fucking Hawks allowing two goals in a matter of five minutes pathetic,  they better wake the fuck up.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

Patrick Kane is way too clutch


----------



## Sine (May 30, 2014)

kane is amazing


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2014)

That's what I get for betting on the Habs to Bring back the cup.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 31, 2014)

Game 7 for Kings and Hawks.   Make OT please.   nothing like it


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2014)

I hope the Blackhawks rape them.


----------



## Mael (May 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> That's what I get for betting on the Habs to Bring back the cup.



Shame on you.

I understand that Boston deserved to lose on its play, but Montreal is absolutely NOT the right team to rep Canada.  They're the kings of embellishment and y'know it's become far more than just a Boston fan thing, it's a league-recognized trait of Montreal to be the drama kings of the NHL.  I wish an award could be given to that ref who called Plekanic out on his acting.  Montreal makes NHL games not fun to watch...instead confusing and/or irritating.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2014)

Patriots>> Dirty Bruins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2014)

OBD why you trying to start a fight?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2014)

Why not? It's hockey lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

we're not in a hockey arena though

we're just posters .


----------



## Lace (Jun 1, 2014)

Game 7 for the Hawks tonight. Last two games were nail biters, I hope they'll pull through again. The Kings are great and were kicking our asses but I'm greedy and I want to see us go to the Stanley cup again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

It all depends on our D stepping up , and playing a complete 60 minutes.


No turning the puck over or having stupid penalties.


Sharp and Hoss need to make their presence known.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good luck to the Blackhawks tonight i'd rather not see the Kings win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Hawks up 2-0!!! :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great start step on there necks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Hoping the Hawks don't get lazy.

They need to keep attacking while playing solid D.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

If any team can come back its unforunately the Kings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah of course, I've seen that happen in this series 

Hawks have to make sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

behind every great man is a great woman 


but behind no charisma Rusev is a fantastice eye candy who's a great heel who her heels show off dem thighs Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

We want Ziggler chants


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Blackhawks need to tighten up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah they always do this. Get lazy on a 2 goal lead


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

And now its tied


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

yeah nobody's fault but the Hawks and seabrook

he needs to be benched.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you have anybody better?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

The rookies, Brookbank and Morin but they've been scratched


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

That is rather unfortunate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Patrick Sharp finally is out of it


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

20 minutes from back -to-back stanley cup finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

hoping we close it out


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

We shall see hoping for the best.


----------



## Lance (Jun 1, 2014)

It would be a good final for me atleast if Chicago made it through! EST


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 1, 2014)

I’ve never heard a stadium that quiet


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn  oh well Kings will win the cup in 6 games.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2014)

That was amazing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

We lost



good series Kings. 


I"m gonna go sit in the shower for awhile.


congrats Ghost.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm so fucking sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> That was amazing



are you even a Kings fan or do you just hate me that much?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2014)

Para is from LA, he needs to ride with a winning home town team since Lakers won't be Making the playoffs in the next decade.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2014)

I want to cry


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 1, 2014)

Rangers should be well rested though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Para is from LA, he needs to ride with a winning home town team since Lakers won't be Making the playoffs in the next decade.



Oh I see.

Cause I have seen Ghost here but didn't see Para at all


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry Punk.   Hope they do better next season.

Go Rangers.   Dustin Brown can't have another cup


----------



## Oceania (Jun 2, 2014)

La Lakers go to shit and their Hockey team starts winning... lol

umm. Well its been a long time since the Rangers have won a stanley cup. But sorry rangers fans I see the Kings winning it in 6.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

that Hawks/Kings series couldn't have been any closer. could've almost went to a best of 9 with that one.

I hope the Rangers win the cup cuz I'm East coast, but I got a feeling the Kings win it in 6 games.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 4, 2014)

I approve of this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Oceania (Jun 5, 2014)

How many times now has there been a NYC vs LA championship match up among the four major sports?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 5, 2014)

Oceania said:


> How many times now has there been a NYC vs LA championship match up among the four major sports?



not sure exactly, but is the first one since 1981.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 7, 2014)

tonight's game is a perfect reason to have a coaches challenge

LA's 3rd goal,  the delay of game in 2OT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 8, 2014)

I missed the match because I was so fucking tired. Fucking time differences, man. Very happy to hear that Zucca did well though, after a poor first match. Shame Rangers didn't win.

I don't watch NHL because of the time differences, so I'm only used to Norwegian hockey which isn't very good at all. So I was really cought off guard while watching the first match. The tempo of the game, the technical aspect of it all and all that. Lots of fun! Hope I get to experience a NHL match live sometime.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

Rangers needed to win yesterday BADLY.

now there's at least a 60% chance of LA sweeping.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jun 9, 2014)

Hockey makes me sad

So very sad

Goddamn Rangers


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 9, 2014)

That was an awesome game.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 10, 2014)

well shoot looks like it could be a sweep.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 11, 2014)

Great opening to the match.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 12, 2014)

DEM RANGERS



Stars have enough assets to trade for that.   make a formidable 2nd line please


----------



## Oceania (Jun 12, 2014)

maybe with the win the Rangers can turn the tides.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

should be over tonight. hopefully not, but have a feeling it will be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2014)

Rangers come on :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Rangers are fighting to stay alive


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2014)

Dem Kings


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 14, 2014)

And it's over.

For what it's worth though, there were 3 OT games in the series that could have gone either way.  I didn't expect NY to do as well as they did


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Rangers blown two perfectly good opportunities.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmd4OLzhQw0[/youtube]


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 14, 2014)

Ha! Suck on that New York. 
Thank you L.A. Kings and congratulations.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Brown is still a dick

My Stars beat ya 2 out of 3


----------



## Oceania (Jun 14, 2014)

Well congrats Kings, I will say this Stanley cup was a lot closer than what the series says. 

Again the Kings proved to be fantastic in the clutch, no they have won 2 titles in 3 years. I wouldn't call them a dynasty yet, I personally think a team has to win 3 titles with in a span of 5 seasons.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2014)

best odds going into next year I say are Blackhawks, Bruins, Kings.

Rangers are top 10 but not top 5 really. Pittsburgh is no longer top 5 either, but top 10 odds.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 17, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Pittsburgh is no longer top 5 either, but top 10 odds.



Apparently they're shopping around Neal, Letang, and Fleury.  Could be interesting to see what comes from it


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 18, 2014)

Link removed

ahhh yeah



LA won 3 OT games,   but not 3 in a row


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 23, 2014)

About time for Burns


Congrats Hasek, Forsberg, Blake,  and MODANO


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 1, 2014)

Aww yeah.  Got Hiller and Raymond 

Iginla signed in Colorado......wut?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2014)

congrats Taka 



Vancouver overpaid for Ryan Miller


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah we got SPEZZA!   grabbed Hemsky and Lindback for UFAs

didn't give up much for the trade.   Chiasson had a bad sophomore year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 1, 2014)

My Caps sign both Orpik and Niskanen maybe now our defense will be stable for a change.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 3, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> My Caps sign both Orpik and Niskanen maybe now our defense will be stable for a change.



nice change.   shame Nisky had his growing pains with my Stars.    I like your set


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2014)

> The Chicago Blackhawks announced today that the team has agreed to terms with forwards Jonathan Toews and Patrick Kane on eight-year contract extensions, which run through the 2022-23 National Hockey League season. A formal press conference will be held at the United Center next week, with day and time being announced at a later date.
> 
> Toews, 26, became the youngest captain in Blackhawks history, third-youngest in NHL history, on July 18, 2008 and has guided the organization to two Stanley Cup championships during his time in Chicago. He became the second-youngest player to win the Conn Smythe Trophy as playoff MVP following the Blackhawks 2010 championship, the franchise?s first title in 49 years. He won the NHL?s Frank J. Selke Trophy, given annually to the forward who best excels in the defensive aspects of the game, in 2013 and was a finalist for the award in 2011 and 2014. Toews was also a finalist for the Calder Memorial Trophy as the NHL?s top rookie in 2008 and was selected for the NHL All-Star Game in 2009, 2011 and 2012. He was named to the NHL?s Second All-Star Team following the 2013 campaign.
> 
> ...




well there goes our cap space


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 11, 2014)

look who's a daddy!


----------



## b0rt (Jul 22, 2014)

so the Leafs did fuck all so far this offseason other then trade a defenseman for another defenseman who are both below average.

and overpayed Cody Franson 1 yr, 3.3 mill to avoid salary abritation. Franson ain't worth half that. he's a 3rd pair defenseman on any team in the top 10.

Leafs.


----------



## Raff (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaner and Toews deals are actually a bargain in the long term.I fully trust Bowman to figure out what to do with the intense cap hit in the next couple of years to keep our core.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2014)

You can't keep the core if the cap hits get worse.


----------



## Raff (Jul 23, 2014)

The salary cap has the potential to rise a significant amount for next season with the new tv deal and continue to do so to give more leeway so the cap hit should decrease in value. They just have to worry about next year hopefully. They will have to let go with one their big stars. Personally, I would choose Sharp. We can still keep Kaner, Toews, Hossa, Keith, Hjammer, re-sign Saad, Shaw, Seabs?, and Bicks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2014)

Raff said:


> The salary cap has the potential to rise a significant amount for next season with the new tv deal and continue to do so to give more leeway so the cap hit should decrease in value. They just have to worry about next year hopefully. They will have to let go with one their big stars. Personally, I would choose Sharp. We can still keep Kaner, Toews, Hossa, Keith, Hjammer, re-sign Saad, Shaw, Seabs?, and Bicks?



Sharp just had a 30 goal season. Personally I'd get rid of Seabrook and Hoss.


----------



## Raff (Jul 24, 2014)

Sharp didn't play well in the playoffs this year and I believe like two of his goals came after goalie deflections. They would have won if he played better honestly. Seabs is nearly the same cap hit but we have more younger talent in our forwards than defenseman. He will be harder to replace. And Hossa had a 30 goal season too and can manage near that playing with Toews. No one will take him at this point. He's going to play out his contract and then retire soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2014)

Raff said:


> Sharp didn't play well in the playoffs this year and I believe like two of his goals came after goalie deflections. They would have won if he played better honestly. Seabs is nearly the same cap hit but we have more younger talent in our forwards than defenseman. He will be harder to replace. And Hossa had a 30 goal season too and can manage near that playing with Toews. No one will take him at this point. He's going to play out his contract and then retire soon.



I don't know Seabrook played worse than Sharp and didn't help on defense a lot of the time.

He looked lost.


----------



## Raff (Jul 26, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know Seabrook played worse than Sharp and didn't help on defense a lot of the time.
> 
> He looked lost.



Seabrook was a beast on power play though. Maybe he was off because of that suspension with that hit on Backes made him play more cautionary. But him and Keith's line is rock solid. They play great as a duo. Plus, Seabs is like the only good D that can hit. I want the Hawks to give up some of that speed for a more physical game. I now they can get rough when they want to but I want to to see more consistency and them bringing in some bruisers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2014)

Raff said:


> Seabrook was a beast on power play though. Maybe he was off because of that suspension with that hit on Backes made him play more cautionary. But him and Keith's line is rock solid. They play great as a duo. Plus, Seabs is like the only good D that can hit. I want the Hawks to give up some of that speed for a more physical game. I now they can get rough when they want to but I want to to see more consistency and them bringing in some bruisers.



Physical game does not equal to wins.


I don't want the Hawks to get slower, that's not Hawks style of playing.


----------



## Raff (Jul 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Physical game does not equal to wins.
> 
> 
> I don't want the Hawks to get slower, that's not Hawks style of playing.



I can say the same thing for speed as well. I would like a balance of the two. It's not their style under Q's reign but change can be for the good. I just love the way the Kings play. Three straight conference finals is no joke and western conference is the better one.


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it October yet? NHL news is terribly dry.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 10, 2014)

Kyousuke said:


> Is it October yet? NHL news is terribly dry.



This. Right here. I couldn't agree more, and I'm ready for the season to start so my team can fail to reach the playoffs again


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 23, 2014)

Flames signed Setoguchi!

He's had his struggles, but I've always liked him.  With a nice low-risk signing and an attitude to prove himself, I'm super happy to have him.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 4, 2014)

lookie what came in the mail today!  

Season Ticket event at Six Flags Oct 1.    Auto from Spezza ^^


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just want my Caps to play better defense got burned too much last season also winter classic will be at Nats park Jan.1st


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2014)

I just want the Hawks to win it all again


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 22, 2014)

cant believe its already here.

Stars/Blues preseason game!    HOCKEY IS BACK


----------



## Lance (Sep 22, 2014)

Pre-season hockey 

But I am looking forward to this season though!
Montreal games, got 5 tickets.

Toronto
Ottawa
Detroit
Florida
The last one is not confirmed yet.


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank God...NHL is coming back.


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2014)

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Barry Trotz is our new coach is he any good?


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Hockey has begun!


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 8, 2014)

Everyone talks about the Flyers needing to have a quicker start in October but looking at that schedule... got a lot to fight through.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2014)

This Sharks vs Kings game should be good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2014)

dem Kings


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2014)

What a shot by Wingels holy balls


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Bs get the first win.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2014)

The B's are the team to beat in the east

1.boston
2.pittsburgh
3.Tampa bay
4.new york Rangers


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> dem *Queens*



some team is mad about last year

dat stuffer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> This Sharks vs Kings game should be good.



lol it wasn't


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2014)

i did not expect this result.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> The B's are the team to beat in the east
> 
> 1.boston
> 2.pittsburgh
> ...



*can't tell if jinxed or not*

Just as long as the Habs stay in the cellar I'll be happy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Habs let the puck get deep too many times last night a few lucky bounces allowed them  to win last night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2014)

Sharks setting themselves up nicely for another disappointing playoff run.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2014)

How many teams are left in the league that have never won the Cup?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 9, 2014)

11 if you count Ottawa's old cups.

Florida
Buffalo
Columbus
Washington
Winnipeg
Nashville
St. Louis
MInnesota
San Jose
Vancouver
Arizona

Opening Night in Dallas!    I'll be there!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2014)

You get the Blackhawks first thats tough.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> You get the Blackhawks first thats tough.



meh.    Don't give us PPs.   it looks scary.   Benn/Seguin/Hemsky/Spezza/Daley


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2014)

scary indeed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

good shoot out win versus a tough dallas team


hate how tough our division is


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Gotta love when Crawford steals a stick away in front of the ref and they call nothing

brilliant NHL job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Gotta love when Crawford steals a stick away in front of the ref and they call nothing
> 
> brilliant NHL job





Refs suck in every sport


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2014)

Friggin' Red Wings.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2014)

And now you get to kick my teams ass Mael tommorrow night.


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2014)

refs breaking up iginla and phaneuf


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> And now you get to kick my teams ass Mael tommorrow night.



Right...

Bruins suck for some ungodly reason.


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2014)

it's early on. they're probably scrape 110 or so points like they always do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah the only team you can say really sucks is Buffalo


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2014)

sabres aren't even getting 50 points this year

turrible franchise


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 15, 2014)

Been happy with my Flames so far.  Giordano and Brodie are a fantastic, consistent pairing, Johnny Hockey is promising, and the rest of our guys are still looking like they've kept the hard-working attitude.  Hope we can take the Hawks tonight.  Ramo/Hiller need to be on their game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2014)

Calgary always gives us problems Taka so it will be a close game


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2014)

what's everybody's affiliation here?

i think punk's dallas?

mael's a Cambridge kid so boston. 

b0rt's a toronto homie.


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2014)

also


*Spoiler*: __ 










blue jackets produced one good thing for me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> what's everybody's affiliation here?
> 
> i think punk's dallas?
> 
> ...




Nope, Kuwabara is Dallas

I'm Chicago 




Moody said:


> also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 15, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Calgary always gives us problems Taka so it will be a close game



HAHAHAHAHA! 

Man, we had no business even contending with you guys.  Can't believe we got outshot/outplayed that hard and actually won.

Man, Hiller was incredible.  If not for him you guys would have stomped us.  What was that, 52 shots to 18 or something?



Moody said:


> what's everybody's affiliation here?
> 
> i think punk's dallas?
> 
> ...



Calgary


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



was that before or after the Benn goal?


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2014)

>calgary

gonna be a tough rebuild for y'all

hang in there.

and i'm not really sure, kuwabara


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 15, 2014)

speaking of

Link removed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Man, we had no business even contending with you guys.  Can't believe we got outshot/outplayed that hard and actually won.
> 
> ...





Nah dude your team always has matched up well against us. I wouldn't say you had no business cause that's not true  


that's why I always admit defeat when it's against the Flames


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 16, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah dude your team always has matched up well against us. I wouldn't say you had no business cause that's not true



In general, sure.  This particular game we played like a team that deserved to lose though.

Actually, I seem to recall a massive shot differential between our teams last season that you guys took, so maybe this is just payback


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> In general, sure.  This particular game we played like a team that deserved to lose though.
> 
> Actually, I seem to recall a massive shot differential between our teams last season that you guys took, so maybe this is just payback



indeed 


oh well another day another game


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 16, 2014)

chauk up another loss for Crosby!   Stars down 2-0,.  win 3-2!

Spezza got his first goal taken away for weak goalie interference,   Benn, went down and tied it himself

got late PP and Seguin took the game with 3 seconds left:WOW


Watch the awesome.   Look who was in the box too!
Goodreads


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2014)

My Caps won tonight 6-2 so thats good.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2014)

It's been a good season so far.


----------



## SLB (Oct 28, 2014)

a little short on story lines though, if you ask me

leafs with an easy night with the sabres

watch us fuck it up somehow


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2014)

Moody said:


> also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol this is too fucking funny.


----------



## SLB (Oct 30, 2014)

really wonder how to generate activity for this thread

hockey's too great a sport to be left barren


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2014)

Moody said:


> really wonder how to generate activity for this thread
> 
> hockey's too great a sport to be left barren



We could comment on games. I know I will be later tonight.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2014)

Technically, we should have a new official thread. 
I suggest we call it:

Official 2014-2015 NHL Thread: Where refs have cameras stuck on their head.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 16, 2014)

wow.  my team has won 1 home game in front of me.  1-4-4 now after playing like crap against Minnesota. 
and it gets worse......


----------



## Lance (Nov 16, 2014)

Been a good season so far.

Playoffs seems gauranteed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 16, 2014)

Lance said:


> Been a good season so far.
> 
> Playoffs seems gauranteed.



Do mot sell the bear soin before hunting it. Ondeed playoff srem certain for many teams.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 23, 2014)

welcome to Dallas Jason Demers.   exacting revenge on the Kings with a huge hit and a game winning goal!


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

Playoffs is always certain for Montreal. 

Also Toronto lost 9-2....
was really hoping it would go double digits.


----------



## Mael (Nov 23, 2014)

How is Boston this garbage all of a sudden?

I knew getting rid of Boychuk was a bad idea...


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston Core is getting old and really expensive. Soon they will become like Penguins.
BIg money tied around core players and forced to find gems in the dirt all the time.
Same for Chicago.

Those two have gotten lucky finding Diamond in the rough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah sure .....'lucky' 


more like the scouts for those organizations have done their due diligence


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

They are pretty lucky to have those players in that amount.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2014)

Lance said:


> They are pretty lucky to have those players in that amount.



I mean if they hit on one or two yeah, but after that it's a skill set that the GM and scouts have.

After all some of the Hawks scouts used to be in Detroit and you saw how good Detroit was every year.


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes. But Detroit does not have big money tied to 2-3 players who have just hit their prime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2014)

Lance said:


> Yes. But Detroit does not have big money tied to 2-3 players who have just hit their prime.



oh trust me I hated how much Kane and Toews got but for what they've provided it's something that had to be done.


Plus some of our players are willing to take a pay cut


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh well, the Cap will rise anyways so thats not really a big deal. So.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2014)

Lance said:


> Oh well, the Cap will rise anyways so thats not really a big deal. So.



by how much?      .


----------



## Lance (Nov 23, 2014)

It could go upto 76, even higher if they pull of better profit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2014)

hope so , then I don't even mind the contracts anymore 

after years of Bill Wirtz killing the Hawks it's nice to see a great foundation of success


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 26, 2014)

ah snap.  Klingberg is a beast


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 28, 2014)

Booting Torts and bringing in Desjardins has made for a much more watchable and successful playing style. Plus the additions to the roster (Miller, Bonino, Dorsett) have all been awesome.

Needless to say I am very happy with this season so far 

Who's the biggest surprise of the season so far? Islanders, Canucks, Flames, or Preds for being so awesome, or the Avs for sucking so hard (called that one)?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2014)

Hawks finally getting on a roll


----------



## Lance (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 27, 2014)

Leading the League in Goals now


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 1, 2015)

My Flames are unstoppable in the third


----------



## Lance (Feb 1, 2015)

Completely forgot about this thread.

Gonna sig it. See if that pulls some fans here.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 3, 2015)

Rick Nash's career revival this season has been something else. Good job, AV


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 18, 2015)

first hat trick for the captain


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2015)

We could be looking at five Canadian teams in the playoffs this year, folks. With no Bruins or Kings. So the best playoffs ever basically. I bet no one predicted that at the start of the season.

The Bruins look old and slow and sad this year. Just an outsider's perspective.

I want a Canucks/Flames series so badly, it'll be so much fun. Who the hell would have thought this series would have even the slightest chance of happening this year. Stay the fuck away, Kings.

When it comes to who will make the final, I think the East is a little easier to predict than the West. The East I think comes down to the Rangers - who look way better than last year - or the Lightning. Maaaaybe the Habs or the Caps, maybe. 

The West is pretty wide open, with all the contenders having something wrong with them that could sink them. St. Louis has the best overall team IMO except for the mess they have for goaltending. The Ducks are really just an above-average team that takes care of business, and their lack of forward depth and their really young blueline could be rough. Typical Boudreau team. The Blackhawks are always contenders except losing Kane was devastating, and I think all those deep runs have to take a toll on them at some point. The Kings could do it again, but they have to actually make the damn playoffs first. The Predators went into a tailspin and they can barely score a damn goal anymore. Hell, maybe the Wild have a legitimate shot, unless Dubnyk comes crashing back down to earth. And then the Canucks, Jets, and Flames are all scrappy underdogs that could maybe do some damage but are tough to see as actual contenders. 

TL;DR who the hell knows who comes out of the West this year.

Yes, I am just talking to myself here. I was hoping the Hamburglar could revive this thread, but no


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 27, 2015)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I want a Canucks/Flames series so badly, it'll be so much fun. Who the hell would have thought this series would have even the slightest chance of happening this year. Stay the fuck away, Kings.



Right there with ya, buddy 

My Flames better pick up their play, starting with tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice to see how shitty my Hawks have become this year


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nice to see how shitty my Hawks have become this year



Pft, "shitty".

You helped us out a ton last night though, hopefully we can keep LA in the rear view mirror


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2015)

Takahashi said:


> Pft, "shitty".
> 
> You helped us out a ton last night though, hopefully we can keep LA in the rear view mirror






shitty to their standards 


god I'm so spoiled 



Yeah good luck to your Flames bro 


Hope you guys make it


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 1, 2015)

It's now sort of looking like the Kings are going to take the Jets' spot. Because the Kings have a pathetically easy final six games ahead of them, including two against the Oilers. But I really wanna hear what would be an absolutely epic playoff crowd in Winnpeg 

But as long as I get Canucks/Flames I'm happy. We've been keeping up our end, Calgary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2015)

I actually want LA to miss the goddamn playoffs too


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 4, 2015)

So we have Edmonton, Arizona, Winnipeg, and LA left to play.  If we lose either of the first two....


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2015)

We beat LA on Monday, you beat LA on Thursday, and we're all good. The Kings are done. It's got to be a team effort here. It's in our hands now to make this happen 

I was actually glad my guys lost to the Jets today, they need the points more than we do. And we close out the season against the Yotes and the Oilers, so if we somehow miss the playoffs now we only have ourselves to blame


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 8, 2015)

Oilers! Thank you thank you thank you! You're the best 

Flames! Finish the job!


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Holtby was beasting tonight just need one more win to lock up home-ice vs the Isles.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 10, 2015)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Oilers! Thank you thank you thank you! You're the best
> 
> Flames! Finish the job!



Fuck yeah 

See ya in the first round


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2015)

Nothing but respect, brother. This is going to be a fun series. There hasn't been an all-Canadian playoff series since 2004 I believe, and I'm sure that's a year you remember well.

Also, not to get ahead of myself, but there's a good chance the winner of this series gets the Jets in the second round 

Probably time to change the thread title. Bye Kings


----------



## Lance (Apr 10, 2015)

So that leaves Leafs and Oilers. Disgrace to Canada. 


My habs are always in though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2015)

Ottawa's in the driver's seat to clinch tomorrow, bringing us up to five Canadian teams in the playoffs. Is that the most ever? Probably. But even with this Canadian renaissance, the Oilers and Leafs are as pathetic as ever 

The Penguins may actually miss the playoffs instead of the Bruins somehow. They've lost 11 of their last 14 in regulation. That's just pathetic. Suddenly Bylsma looks like a stud


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 11, 2015)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Nothing but respect, brother. This is going to be a fun series. There hasn't been an all-Canadian playoff series since 2004 I believe, and I'm sure that's a year you remember well.



Indeed it is.  It's the year we won the cup, but didn't 

I'm so excited, but it also hasn't really clicked in yet


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 11, 2015)

Isles vs caps first round what a matchup and home-ice in our favor love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2015)

Canada's strongly represented this year


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Takahashi (Apr 16, 2015)

KRIS RUSSELL, AWW YEAH!  

Man, we really turned it up in the third.  The way things were going early on, I thought we were gonna lose.

GG Mumbo, see ya for game two.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2015)

Good series so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Crawford sucks


----------



## SLB (Apr 18, 2015)

6 is fucking awful

like momentum destroying


----------



## SLB (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Canada's strongly represented this year



but yoooo

they're facing _each other_ in the first round 

we're guaranteed to get trimmed to 2 by the second round considering the jets are not beating the ducks. 

embarrassing shit to be a leafs fan right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Moody said:


> 6 is fucking awful
> 
> like momentum destroying



It was like watching an old man try to stop an avalanche  



Moody said:


> but yoooo
> 
> they're facing _each other_ in the first round
> 
> ...



yeah that the positioning sucks for Canada


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, it wouldn't be Canucks-Flames without shenanigans.

We got a series!


----------



## SLB (Apr 18, 2015)

i expect a full bloodbath by the end of that series


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 18, 2015)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well, it wouldn't be Canucks-Flames without shenanigans.
> 
> We got a series!



It'll go 6 or 7 I'm sure.

Finally the people calling a sweep for either team can shut up


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2015)

Yo as long as we sweep Ottawa I am good. I live in Ottawa so this feeling is gonna be great. Especially at work place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Lance said:


> Yo as long as we sweep Ottawa I am good. I live in Ottawa so this feeling is gonna be great. Especially at work place.



Be careful or you might get shanked if you show off too much


----------



## SLB (Apr 18, 2015)

you're going to terrorize senators fans, lance?


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Be careful or you might get shanked if you show off too much



Up 2 zip. Coming to Ottawa, basically a second home. More then 50% of the fans are Habs fan. Doubt it. 



Moody said:


> you're going to terrorize senators fans, lance?



Yo, the day Sens get knocked off by Habs its gonna be a glorious day. You have no idea the kind of shit I had to put up with down the stretch with Sens making the playoffs.

Every game Habs lost, they would come to my face and talk shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Lance said:


> Up 2 zip. Coming to Ottawa, basically a second home. More then 50% of the fans are Habs fan. Doubt it.



oh .....then parade away good sir


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2015)

Like a soldier being shipped off to 'nam, McDavid is going to the Oilers.

He's such a nice kid. He doesn't deserve this kind of punishment


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2015)

Another treasure going to fuckin' Oilers. So shitty. I hope those fucks start trading their youths for quality.


----------



## SLB (Apr 18, 2015)

incredible how the oilers could amass their lineup of quality young players and NOT be the next penguins of the NHL

fucking losers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2015)

Oilers get the number 1 pick again!?!?!?


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2015)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 3-0 up. We got this. Sweep does not seem too far now. Just one more game then I can laugh like a Mad man in my Habs jersey.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy to take game 3, and it seems like Burrows won't be suspended.  Makes sense, given that Engelland wasn't for something similar.  Bieksa dropping a glove and taking random cheap shots during play wasn't cool though


----------



## SLB (Apr 20, 2015)

i can't believe this shit

the jets are leading


----------



## SLB (Apr 21, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaand the jets are still the jets 

they actually looked like they'd make a series out of this


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2015)

I was kinda hoping Jets would go deep. But the truth is you can't grind all the way through playoffs.
They need more skill players. A lot more.


----------



## SLB (Apr 21, 2015)

they have the core built pretty much

but shit, they hustled tonight. made the ducks work for the win.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2015)

Their core is pretty gritty.
Thats the problem. Its usually skilled core surrounded by gritty players.
Jets are exact opposite. Their core is dead gritty. But have few skill players surrounding them. Then they have young players coming up. Should be good in 2-3 years.


----------



## SLB (Apr 21, 2015)

their core is grit, but it was supposed to be a little more talented 

kane just never became the superstar they wanted him to be


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2015)

tie series Backstrom is so under rated.


----------



## Lance (Apr 23, 2015)

I miss ma sweep.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 26, 2015)

dat 0-3 comeback 

Feels good to move on.  If it's any consolation, Mumbo, we'll probably get swept by the Ducks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2015)

good luck to Calgary. 


also we face the Wild


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 1, 2015)

Welp, the Flames got stomped. Well, we wouldn't have done any better. Better you than us Takahashi, I wouldn't be able to handle Kesler doing this to us 

I was just glad to make the playoffs. It was supposed to be a rebuild year - not on the same level as Calgary, but still - so making the playoffs was a bonus. Got some experience for Bo Horvat and we've actually got some decent prospects in the system in the first time since forever, so the future is brighter than it was, say, a year ago.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 1, 2015)

joel ward buzzer beater winner up 1-0 over Rangers


----------



## Takahashi (May 1, 2015)

I did not expect us to get our shit kicked that hard.  I wonder when we'll break that terrible streak of losing in Anaheim...


----------



## Vespy89 (May 6, 2015)

one more win Caps and we're off to the ECF long way to go though.


----------



## Lance (May 7, 2015)

We down3-0 to Tampa.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 7, 2015)

i think you all make it to at least a game 6


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2015)

come on Flames push this series to seven


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2015)

blackhawks over ducks in 6

rangers over habs in 7

blackhawks over rangers in 6

those are my predictions plus i think Tampa and my Caps will get snake bit and choke.


----------



## Takahashi (May 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> come on Flames push this series to seven



I'm hoping we can at least push it to game 6 with a win tonight 

Damn Anaheim.  I know they're a great team in their own right, but something about them specifically just allows them to consistently trash us.  A shame, because game 4 was very winnable, and we let it slip away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2015)

Takahashi said:


> I'm hoping we can at least push it to game 6 with a win tonight
> 
> Damn Anaheim.  I know they're a great team in their own right, but something about them specifically just allows them to consistently trash us.  A shame, because game 4 was very winnable, and we let it slip away.



You guys started off good though 

I think the consistency of the team is what's lacking, not the talent. 


You guys can score on Anaheim which shows that if you can keep attacking the Ducks will get tired and you can take advantage of it.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2015)

well choke job in full effect going to a game 7 oh well no one expected us to win this series anyway.


----------



## Takahashi (May 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys started off good though
> 
> I think the consistency of the team is what's lacking, not the talent.
> 
> ...



Sucks to be out.  I was hoping for one more win, but I'm content with the season.  Prior to the start of the season (and even halfway through it), everyone had us pegged for the basement, fighting for McDavid.  Making the playoffs ahead of the former Stanley Cup champions and getting to round 2 is a hell of a way to finish the second year of our rebuild.  Good luck to the Hawks.  I see them taking down Anaheim, but it'll be a tough series.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2015)

and so it ends my team is now out


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2015)

Takahashi said:


> Sucks to be out.  I was hoping for one more win, but I'm content with the season.  Prior to the start of the season (and even halfway through it), everyone had us pegged for the basement, fighting for McDavid.  Making the playoffs ahead of the former Stanley Cup champions and getting to round 2 is a hell of a way to finish the second year of our rebuild.  Good luck to the Hawks.  I see them taking down Anaheim, but it'll be a tough series.



Yeah you guys did good so did the Caps 

Next year you both can make it further.



Thanks hoping to finally get that third Stanley cup and finally realize the dynasty dream .


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 22, 2015)

The Babcock lunacy is over and he's going to the Leafs, lol.

The Buffalo media is so sour over missing out on McDavid and Babcock, but they need to shut up. They're getting Eichel, who's a generational talent who goes number one in the draft almost any other year. And secondly, Buffalo management completely sewered Ted Nolan, firing him for doing exactly what they wanted him to do (tank). I hope Ted Nolan signs somewhere good and winds up a Jack Adams nominee.

But anyway, IF THE LEAFS FANBASE AND MEDIA ARE PATIENT (hahaha), then we could actually see some progress made there because they have some great personnel in the front office now. That's a rebuild that's just about to start, but I think they're in good hands now to actually see it through. Just as long as there's no shortcuts and everyone is PATIENT. Oh, who am I kidding, it's Toronto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2015)

Looks like Anaheim might win this series


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2015)

CAPTAIN CLUTCH! :WOW


----------



## Lace (May 31, 2015)

Hoping Toews would get that hatty but hey, going to the cup. Nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2015)

The Hawks on the verge of Dynasty greatness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2015)

Three away


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 8, 2015)

Can't wait for the draft...is there a reason why the semifinals this year were more interesting than the finals?

Go Bolts! I have Tyler Johnson and Nikita Kucherov in my playoff pool. Sadly, one other guy has Toews, Kane and Stamkos...so I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Can't wait for the draft...is there a reason why the semifinals this year were more interesting than the finals?
> 
> Go Bolts! I have Tyler Johnson and Nikita Kucherov in my playoff pool. Sadly, one other guy has Toews, Kane and Stamkos...so I'm pretty much screwed.



Sucks to be you bro 


Good luck tonight 


My team's the Hawks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2015)

Two away from losing the Finals


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 9, 2015)

Woo! Paquette!


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone here follow the draft closely? Couple weeks away. Very deep draft this year!

In other news, rumors that the Oilers and their new GM may be getting an offer sheet ready for Dougie Hamilton. Thoughts?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2015)

How good is Dougie Hamilton?


----------



## Lance (Jun 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How good is Dougie Hamilton?



Decent.     .


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How good is Dougie Hamilton?



Top pairing, on an average team, at 20 years old.

Thing is, Chiarelli drafted him and obviously has ideas for what his potential is...so if anyone was going to do up an offer sheet, it's probably him and the Oilers.

He'll need to make the offer at least 7.5M/yr for Boston not to match, which also means two 1sts, one 2nd, and one 3rd in compensation. A bit hard to swallow...but if he turns into the next Hedman/Doughty, they'll obviously be very happy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Top pairing, on an average team, at 20 years old.
> 
> Thing is, Chiarelli drafted him and obviously has ideas for what his potential is...so if anyone was going to do up an offer sheet, it's probably him and the Oilers.
> 
> He'll need to make the offer at least 7.5M/yr for Boston not to match, which also means two 1sts, one 2nd, and one 3rd in compensation. A bit hard to swallow...but if he turns into the next Hedman/Doughty, they'll obviously be very happy.



I guess it will depend if they believe that he's the future of the franchise. I think that's way too much to give up.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess it will depend if they believe that he's the future of the franchise. I think that's way too much to give up.



Normally, I would agree.

However, Edmonton has an embarrassment of riches up front...and one of, if not the weakest back-ends in the NHL.

Personally, if I were Chiarelli, I would put up an offer sheet on Braden Holtby first, for the same amount.

I'm all for offer sheets. I think the convention of "stay away from mine, and I'll stay away from yours" GMs have in the league is downright ludicrous and archaic. If a GM leaves his stars vulnerable because he doesn't know how to manage the cap, then tough shit.

I'd put an offer sheet on Holtby for 7.5M, then regardless of what happens, put another offer sheet on Hamilton for 6.8M, rather than 7.5M. This way, the price tag is less, but forces Neely and his new GM to pony up real money for Hamilton, rather than getting him cheap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Normally, I would agree.
> 
> However, Edmonton has an embarrassment of riches up front...and one of, if not the weakest back-ends in the NHL.
> 
> ...



Except Edmonton does shit with those riches


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except Edmonton does shit with those riches



That was the point. They have focused too heavily on forwards, and not on the blueline and in net.

An NHL team is built like a pyramid. Starting with goaltending and defense, and working its way up to offense. Now imagine an upside-down pyramid and how unstable it would be...that's how they've built their team.

So in order to capitalize on having: McDavid, Hall, Nugent-Hopkins, AND Draisaitl, what they absolutely must do now is focus entirely on the back-end. So putting out offer sheets on goaltenders and dmen seems like a smart move to me. Even if it's an over-payment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> That was the point. They have focused too heavily on forwards, and not on the blueline and in net.
> 
> An NHL team is built like a pyramid. Starting with goaltending and defense, and working its way up to offense. Now imagine an upside-down pyramid and how unstable it would be...that's how they've built their team.
> 
> So in order to capitalize on having: McDavid, Hall, Nugent-Hopkins, AND Draisaitl, what they absolutely must do now is focus entirely on the back-end. So putting out offer sheets on goaltenders and dmen seems like a smart move to me. Even if it's an over-payment.



Makes sense but I still think it's too much for an average guy


----------



## Lace (Jun 13, 2015)

One more game needed for Lord Stanley 

D-Y-N-A-S-T-Y


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2015)

I have trouble watching hockey games...

I can't follow the puck. Does it just take practice or is there like a trick to it? DX


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2015)

well Edward even refs have trouble finding the puck at times.

Hawks first title clincher was on a puck that nobody but Patrick Kane could find


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well Edward even refs have trouble finding the puck at times.
> 
> Hawks first title clincher was on a puck that nobody but Patrick Kane could find



That entire sequence was pretty jokes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2015)

yes it was


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2015)

OK, but how do you get used to it? I honestly think they could use some more camera angles. Whenever the puck is on the bottom of the screen, I get even more confused than I already am... :I


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> OK, but how do you get used to it? I honestly think they could use some more camera angles. Whenever the puck is on the bottom of the screen, I get even more confused than I already am... :I



you kinda just have to follow the camera or assume it's around where players are crowded at.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

HAWKS WIN!! :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations Hawks fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Sea, congrats on a great season dude.


Your Lightning will be back


----------



## Lace (Jun 15, 2015)

Fantastic game. So great to see the Hawks win another. 
Time to spam Chelsea Dagger everywhere for the next few days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Lace said:


> Fantastic game. So great to see the Hawks win another.
> Time to spam Chelsea Dagger everywhere for the next few days.



gonna wear a Blackhawks set


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks Sea, congrats on a great season dude.
> 
> 
> Your Lightning will be back



The Lightning aren't my team...I just needed them to win for my playoff pool.

They won't have to lose any of their players over the off-season though...I am very happy for you getting the Cup, but I have to say they will probably make a repeat appearance at the big dance before the Hawks do.

This was probably their last chance for a while, so it's really great they seized the opportunity. Not saying they'll be bad by any stretch, but middling playoff team for a while, I'd say. Those contracts for Kane and Toews...that hurts.

But it certainly doesn't sting right this second for you. 3 in 6, only 4 other teams have done that in the last 40-50 years...very special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2015)

Ah ok .....yeah I figure we won't be back for a while so I'm gonna enjoy the hell out of this one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2015)

Someone should change the thread title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2015)

Will probably ask Jove


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

damn Jove just got lazy and replaced Kings with Hawks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, those are the only two teams that've been winning Cups.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

So much for parity eh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe the Maple Leafs will break the cycle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2015)

cold  


Canada winning the cup is as rare as spotting a unicorn


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the draft so much I took Friday off as a personal day. 

My team is rumored to be unveiling a new jersey as they have McJesus slip it on over his head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know what needs your Lightning need. You guys are set up to be pretty damn strong for many years 


Hawks need some more defensemen  help


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know what needs your Lightning need. You guys are set up to be pretty damn strong for many years
> 
> 
> Hawks need some more defensemen  help



Like I said last time... Lightning aren't my team, lol.

My team is picking Connor Mcdavid...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Like I said last time... Lightning aren't my team, lol.
> 
> My team is picking Connor Mcdavid...



oh yeah I forgot 


Must be Oilers


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 26, 2015)

Yep.

HAPPY DRAFT DAY EVERYONE!

This has been Edmonton's "Stanley Cup" for the last decade. 

Though, finally...we're going to get someone actually worthy of a 1st overall. I like Hall and Nugent-Hopkins, but they are not Stamkos, Tavares, Kane.

Now we're getting one who scouts think is above those three. (I won't hold my breath, but at the very least he should be our best player almost immediately, so that's really exciting).

The city of Edmonton is practically calling it a Civic holiday, Mcdavid Day is here. Seriously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2015)

Trade us your first pick


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 26, 2015)

Re-sign Kane to a 7M/yr deal, then trade us him and Keith.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Re-sign Kane to a 7M/yr deal, then trade us him and Keith.



Kane is resigned 


No I'm saying trade us the first just to hear the rest of the hockey fans be pissed off 


we're already hated


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 26, 2015)

And I'm saying *sure*.

Just trade us Keith and Kane, while retaining 3M/yr of Kane's contract for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2015)

I was kidding 

anyways hope your pick works out man. I think Oilers should finally show improvement


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 27, 2015)

Pretty solid draft for us.

Connor McDavid
Griffin Reinhart
Cam Talbot
Eric Gryba

Obviously the GM, Chiarelli didn't trust the scouting staff to do much except make the first overall selection, lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2015)

well your Oilers better be improved otherwise you guys should be banned from first pick


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well your Oilers better be improved otherwise you guys should be banned from first pick



Well, keep in mind - the Penguins didn't make the playoffs the year they got Sid the kid.

But, if they're a bottom-feeder team again, I'll flip all the tables.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2015)

yeah cause it seems like this is the year that they should do something. Your GM is making moves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2015)

Chris Sale being the second person in MLB history with 10+ strikeouts in 8 straight games


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2015)

The NHL will be back soon so lets get this thread active again as Deans mighty Blackhawks sit atop the hill again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2015)

Hoping for a back to back title reign but it will be hard


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thats why it been a long time since a back-to-back happened red wings


----------



## Raff (Sep 8, 2015)

Not looking good for Kaner. Apparently, prosecutors have enough substantial evidence to charge him now. Have to see what happens these next few days.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think he will be charged but will beat the charges Blackhawks will probably be without him the half of if not whole season cause i think the league will need to suspend him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2015)

Raff said:


> Not looking good for Kaner. Apparently, prosecutors have enough substantial evidence to charge him now. Have to see what happens these next few days.



Yeah no matter what Kane lost all respect to me. He's fucking trash now


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2015)

You still are gonna be really good but i think the Ducks might be better just slightly though

Tampa should be the favorite in the east.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol Ducks. They're very overrated. If anything I expect the Kings to be back.

Since it's been a trend of Kings or Hawks winning


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah they'll be back or we'll see a new power rise up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2015)

or Hawks somehow repeat 


if that's the case the hatred for the Hawks will grow


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2015)

ehh i don't hate the Hawks they don't flaunt there greatness very classy team.


----------



## Lance (Sep 10, 2015)

Habs. Habs favourite for the Cup.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2015)

They have a good shot at it also that fan base is hungry for another cup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> ehh i don't hate the Hawks they don't flaunt there greatness very classy team.



Well some do but I mean it's more like people do get tired of seeing the same teams in the Finals. Again nothing you can do about it, they got there by hard work and great management and coaching.

I'm sure if their team had the same success they'd be happy to have it.





Lance said:


> Habs. Habs favourite for the Cup.



I just can't trust Canadian teams to win it


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2015)

The longer they go without a canada team winning it the more pissed off they get. i think it's been 22 years now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2015)

It's been a long time. I do believe they'll break it.


I only have two teams I believe that can do it, Calgary Flames, and Maple Leafs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Haha maple leafs that is a funny one they need to rebuild first but do have the right coach now in Babcock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2015)

Maple Leafs almost made it to the second round last year though -_-


----------



## Raff (Sep 14, 2015)

Capitals are my prediction to win the East and I think Preds are going to have the best record in the West.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no matter what Kane lost all respect to me. He's fucking trash now


I'm going to wait and see what unfolds. I have a feeling he will be gone though because he was on his last strike already from the heads of the organization.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2015)

Raff said:


> I'm going to wait and see what unfolds. I have a feeling he will be gone though because he was on his last strike already from the heads of the organization.



Pfft no dude. As much as Kane has a lot of bad rep right now, he's pretty damn valuable. Someone would have to give up the sky for him and I don't see anyone doing it


----------



## Lance (Sep 17, 2015)

Leafs gone Mental.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2015)

Hockey season about to start :WOW


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2015)

Cena will surely win the RR this January being a surprise entree 

Then he becomes 16 time WWE Champion @ WM. Hopefully he uses his thuganomics gimmick  when he returns and low blows the champ to win the title. 

Cena usually does this every time he takes a fucking break its inevitable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena will surely win the RR this January being a surprise entree
> 
> Then he becomes 16 time WWE Champion @ WM. Hopefully he uses his thuganomics gimmick  when he returns and low blows the champ to win the title.
> 
> Cena usually does this every time he takes a fucking break its inevitable.



Wrong thread              .


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2015)

hmm none of the home teams won last night i think the Blackhawks will miss Saad and Sharp but thats just me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2015)

Nah Hawks will be fine, the rookies stepped up last night


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 9, 2015)

6-2 loss to the Winnipeg Jets in our home opener. 

Not the way I wanted to start my season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2015)

at least you got to play i gotta wait another day for mine to play


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> 6-2 loss to the Winnipeg Jets in our home opener.
> 
> Not the way I wanted to start my season.



It's one game brah.

Your team will bounce back


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2015)

Lets see where we all stand come febuary 2016 shall we?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2015)

Well yeah that's kinda obvious.

In fact I'd say January more so than February.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's one game brah.
> 
> Your team will bounce back



I know brah but it was against Winnipeg though. 

I'm feeling good about beating some hab ass tonight.  

I also watched the Chicago game last night and all I have to say is Kane is an absolute savage.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2015)

Caps looked aight tonight lots to improve on and  lots of time in order to do it.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 11, 2015)

Bruins lose Marchand last night to a concussion and a loss to Montreal. 

My team has been playing terrible defense these first two games too. I hope we get Chara back by Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> I also watched the Chicago game last night and all I have to say is Kane is an absolute savage.



He's pretty angry over the stuff that went down. I feel bad for people who have to contend with him


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's pretty angry over the stuff that went down. I feel bad for people who have to contend with him



That is what I figured. I feel bad for anyone that has to contend with him period. 

His court date for that got pushed back right? I am so sick of hearing about these cases and now they have reached hockey too. Lets keep the drama to football and the nba.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> That is what I figured. I feel bad for anyone that has to contend with him period.
> 
> His court date for that got pushed back right? I am so sick of hearing about these cases and now they have reached hockey too. Lets keep the drama to football and the nba.



actually case got dismissed. The mom of the victim apparently was messing with evidence . 




Some girls just seem to call rape to get money out of it.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> actually case got dismissed. The mom of the victim apparently was messing with evidence .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figures. Everyone is crying rape for money these days or trying to sue someone for something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah and the poor real victims get screwed because of that 

anyways how's Boston doing ?


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

0-3 and no points. Brad Marchand out with a concussion. Not good.

We got Chara back but we still have piss poor defense other than Chara, Krug and Mcquaid. Seidenburg won't be back in the near future either. Offensively we are scoring goals and look decent but that doesn't help when Rask is getting lit up. 

Hopefully we can turn it around for a win tomorrow night against The Av.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> 0-3 and no points. Brad Marchand out with a concussion. Not good.
> 
> We got Chara back but we still have piss poor defense other than Chara, Krug and Mcquaid. Seidenburg won't be back in the near future either. Offensively we are scoring goals and look decent but that doesn't help when Rask is getting lit up.
> 
> Hopefully we can turn it around for a win tomorrow night against The Av.



Damn man hope you guys can turn it around. Avalanche is a tough team.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn man hope you guys can turn it around. Avalanche is a tough team.



They are but I gotta stay positive. A lot of young guys on the roster and we made a few moves in the off season. I hope these guys can gel better and start winning some games. 

I will probably be out watching the Hawks and Philly tomorrow night before the Boston game tomorrow night too. That should be a pretty good match up. Watching Philly lose is almost as good as watching the Bruins win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Hawks youngsters already stepping up for us


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

The Hawks are a well oiled machine in general. I like that Russian kid Artemi Panarin. So much potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> The Hawks are a well oiled machine in general. I like that Russian kid Artemi Panarin. So much potential.



He's scored and assisted in all our games so far


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's scored and assisted in all our games so far



I know thats how I noticed him. I actually just looked at his stats and he is the number 2 behind Kane on the team in points. Very impressive for a rookie on a stacked team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> I know thats how I noticed him. I actually just looked at his stats and he is the number 2 behind Kane on the team in points. Very impressive for a rookie on a stacked team.



Good luck to your Bruins man. I'm sure they'll recover and go back to playing good hockey D.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Good luck to your Bruins man. I'm sure they'll recover and go back to playing good hockey D.



Thanks Dean.

It's frustrating because a tough defensive was our game and now it sucks ass. Last season into this season has been rough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Thanks Dean.
> 
> It's frustrating because a tough defensive was our game and now it sucks ass. Last season into this season has been rough.



Yeah I'm sure it's frustrating for now the team needs to get offensively better to cover up the Defensive weaknesses.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I'm sure it's frustrating for now the team needs to get offensively better to cover up the Defensive weaknesses.



It is. We need a player that can score more than 25 goals a season. 

Edit:

3-0 Boston early in the 2nd period. Thats the offensive I'm looking for.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice      .

Might be a turnaround


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 15, 2015)

Ended up being a 5-1 win. Hoping for a turn around. We played well tonight. 

What happend to your hawks tonight? Shut down by the dirty flyers. Fuck the flyers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Ended up being a 5-1 win. Hoping for a turn around. We played well tonight.
> 
> What happend to your hawks tonight? Shut down by the dirty flyers. Fuck the flyers.



The team is still trying to find itself


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 16, 2015)

wow beat the blackhawks tonight but its a hollow victory i'd rather play you all when you all are fresh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah Vespy you guys won fair and square 


We probably are gonna regress this year but still your team looks strong so far.


----------



## Lance (Oct 16, 2015)

SO how about that 5-0 start? 

Habs for the win.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2015)

Lance said:


> SO how about that 5-0 start?
> 
> Habs for the win.



gotta prove it in the post season doe  



Takahashi said:


>


----------



## Lance (Oct 21, 2015)

That win streak though!


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 21, 2015)

Bruins lose in overtime after having a 4-2 lead half way through the 3rd period. 

The struggle is real.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Bruins lose in overtime after having a 4-2 lead half way through the 3rd period.
> 
> The struggle is real.



damn dude that's rough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2015)

Lance said:


> That win streak though!



doesn't help you in the post season


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 26, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Bruins lose in overtime after having a 4-2 lead half way through the 3rd period.
> 
> The struggle is real.



Flames lose in regulation after not being able to score a single goal...again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2015)

I think we're all struggling at this point


----------



## Lance (Oct 28, 2015)

Tough break. 

Fuck Canucks.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh sorry about that Habs 

Most analysts had the Canucks finishing in the bottom five this season so each win is a nice slap in their face.


Takahashi said:


>


The funniest part is the Canucks get a free second-round draft pick out of the whole debacle.

Sure enough, first game in Torts is calling Johansen out of shape and benching him in the third 


Dean Ambrose said:


> I think we're all struggling at this point


No one's struggling more than the Ducks. Jesus Christ, what the hell is going wrong over there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2015)

Ducks proving they're overrated as always 

I mean at this point there's plenty of better teams with the shot at the Stanley than the Ducks


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]r1qwoc_aXvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## Lance (Oct 30, 2015)

OH no! Oh hell no. Losing to Edmonton?

Da fuck.....

Jesus christ.
Can't lose to Edmonton.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2015)

So far so good. =) CH!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 31, 2015)

Lance said:


> OH no! Oh hell no. Losing to Edmonton?
> 
> Da fuck.....
> 
> ...


It's not as embarrassing as it used to be. At least they're competently coached now, have a somewhat decent goalie, and they have a certain generational talent who's pretty damn hot right now. More than could be said of that team any time in the last nine years.

You guys did stomp Calgary, mind you the Flames are a little, um, weak in net right now to put it mildly.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems like only Canadian teams can defeat the loathsome Montreal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2015)

Beating the Kings was awesome


----------



## Lance (Nov 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> Seems like only Canadian teams can defeat the loathsome Montreal.



Wow whow whow.....loathsome!

Harsh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2015)

Hawks giving up a 5-2 lead 


our defense sucks ass


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2015)

Lance said:


> Wow whow whow.....loathsome!
> 
> Harsh



Nobody likes Montreal.  It's just the truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2015)

Nah if anything a lot of people hate Boston.

Overall


----------



## Lance (Nov 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Nobody likes Montreal.  It's just the truth.



I love Montreal. 



Also, such a shit game by refs and Bruins tonight.
Holy shit. They should both be disappointed at themselves.
Such an unprofessional display.

And then there is Julian.......Fuck me.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 13, 2015)

Been a while since I posted.  Was at a doozy vs Winnipeg.

Stars now 13-4


Its raining tacos!


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2015)

11-4 a good start for my Caps got the Flames tonight


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 15, 2015)

dat Klingberg in OT

14-4

3 points for Benn and Klingberg.   both around top in the league in points for forwards and d


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 29, 2015)

Speaking of OT, kudos to the Devils.
I got to say that Condon has been a really good back up.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 29, 2015)

My Caps are 17-5-1 so far this season and a big matchup with the Habs this week


----------



## Sillay (Dec 5, 2015)

The Pens have been so painful to watch but I'm loyal so suffer this I will


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2015)

You haven't suffered that much


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2015)

My Caps are 19-5-2 with the shootout win over the wings tonight i think us and the Rangers are gonna dog it out for the Metro lead all year long.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You haven't suffered that much



A person gets spoiled after watching a dominant Crosby for so many years  I don't come from a hockey family, so I won't lie, I first got into hockey when the Penguins were at the top of their game. I follow other teams too now new england always follows boston lol, but it'll always be Pittsburgh that got me watching. That also means I don't know what it's like to have a team that's struggling to get into the playoffs 

Exciting things are happening though. Johnston got fired and the coach of the WBS Pens has been brought up. There will be changes...for the better hopefully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2015)

Sillay said:


> A person gets spoiled after watching a dominant Crosby for so many years  I don't come from a hockey family, so I won't lie, I first got into hockey when the Penguins were at the top of their game. I follow other teams too now new england always follows boston lol, but it'll always be Pittsburgh that got me watching. That also means I don't know what it's like to have a team that's struggling to get into the playoffs
> 
> Exciting things are happening though. Johnston got fired and the coach of the WBS Pens has been brought up. There will be changes...for the better hopefully.




  well time to keep rooting for Pens win or lose.

Easy to say it when my team is the Blackhawks and we're on a verge of a dynasty but it is what it is


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 14, 2015)

Blackhawks are already a dynasty, impossible to argue that.

Hopefully the Pens open up now. I'll admit I'm seeing this from afar, and I could be off the mark, but as far as I can tell, they've been such a uninspiring defensive bore under Johnston. If you're going to keep coming up short, at least do it with an exciting offense that that team definitely has the talent for.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol, Kane makes me angry nowadays. I'm extremely bitter and refuse to watch the Blackhawks till his streak ends

Watching the Pens has been nearly as exciting as watching paint dry. To be fair, our defense is a far cry from what it was just two years earlier. But a good coach wouldn't have taken the current roster and turn it into this shit. #1 on my Christmas list is getting Sid on fire again.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 14, 2015)

21-6-2 now with the win over the Pens who might be a little too top heavy honestly i think the Metro will come down to the last game of the season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2015)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Blackhawks are already a dynasty, impossible to argue that.
> 
> Hopefully the Pens open up now. I'll admit I'm seeing this from afar, and I could be off the mark, but as far as I can tell, they've been such a uninspiring defensive bore under Johnston. If you're going to keep coming up short, at least do it with an exciting offense that that team definitely has the talent for.




I don't know , apparently to be a dynasty you have to win back to back titles 



Sillay said:


> Lol, Kane makes me angry nowadays. I'm extremely bitter and refuse to watch the Blackhawks till his streak ends



Why?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 15, 2015)

lol the Oilers have won 6 in a row, and are technically in the playoffs as of tonight thanks to this tire-fire of a division.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 15, 2015)

LA will get in, you have to think Anaheim will get going at *some* point, and then the last spot will go to the least sucky team out of Edmonton, Calgary, Vancouver, Arizona, or San Jose. Take your pick.

So yeah, Oilers may actually make it this year by virtue of how much of a fucking disaster the Pacific Division has been. There's still McDavid coming back yet. Canucks sure as hell aren't doing anything to stop them right now. It's practically the NFC East of the NHL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2015)

problem is that you also have to include almost all of the Central Division to take some of those spots


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Pacific is guaranteed three spots no matter what. Probably pretty close to a lock that Central will take the two wild card spots like they did last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know man there's five teams in the Central that have winning records.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know man there's five teams in the Central that have winning records.



Yes. And those 5 teams will take spots in the playoffs. Each division is guaranteed 3 spots.

Pacific will take 3, Central will take 5.

I don't have any faith that Anaheim is going to take one of those spots, either...they're one of the worst teams right now, and have had one of the easiest schedules so far this season. We're 2nd in the league for man-games lost so far, and the standings look like this:



No one will touch LA, and then the 5 teams with 30-31 points will scrap it out for two more spots. This doesn't happen very often. I think it might come down to which teams are willing to deal away futures for veteran Dmen at the deadline. Most everyone in Edmonton would be perfectly willing to see a scoring winger like Nail Yakupov and our 2016 1st get moved if it means a stronger blueline.

If we go by goal differential right now, the three teams coming from the Pacific would be LA, SJ, EDM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2015)

the thing is Anaheim's a good team yet they keep underachieving. Is it the coaching?

The players?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

Many blogs have been written trying to explain why Anaheim has been terrible this season. But one of the reasons definitely isn't that they've had a rough schedule or been bitten incredibly hard by the injury bug.

They're just not playing good hockey.

On paper, my Oilers should have been better than they were a few different seasons, and just weren't. It happens.


*Spoiler*: _Oilers stuff_ 



We'll only know if the Oilers are real once Mcdavid, Pouliot, Yakupov and Klefbom come back from injury. (Mostly just Mcdavid and Klefbom though, tbh).

But I don't think Calgary or Vancouver will be the ones to beat for that last spot in the Pacific, either. I expect Edmonton, San Jose, Anaheim and Phoenix to be gutting each other for those two spots by season's end.

To that end, I'd have Chiarelli trade Yakupov, Schultz, our 2016 1st round pick, and whatever prospects on the AHL team he needs to in order to land another solid Dman like Sekera, Nurse, Klefbom and Davidson. Preferably more towards Sekera's age and experience.

But even if the Oilers miss the playoffs...if they make it interesting, I'll be happy. Before we got Mcdavid in the lottery, most Edmonton fans wanted one thing this season:

Play meaningful games in January.

How sad is that? And not an exaggeration, either. Well, we can be pretty much guaranteed of that, even with Mcdavid being out for 8 weeks. So we can't complain about too much. Taylor Hall being 4th in league scoring, and top 8 in every offensive category there is (along with having the best +/- of anyone in the top 10 in scoring), and Draisaitl, the German kid who took MVP of the Memorial Cup last year having one of the league's best PPG...he has the same amount of points as Malkin, Carter, Backstrom, playing 9 less games...

We have a lot to be excited about, whether we make the playoffs or not.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 16, 2015)

i want the Oilers to get in just to see how they'd do 

Caps 22-6-2 we gotta be one of the best teams in the east.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2015)

Law said:


> Many blogs have been written trying to explain why Anaheim has been terrible this season. But one of the reasons definitely isn't that they've had a rough schedule or been bitten incredibly hard by the injury bug.
> 
> They're just not playing good hockey.
> 
> ...



Oilers definitely will be better next season for sure. As for this season, your guys still have a shot at making the post season. Just gotta string some wins together is all.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 18, 2015)

With Henrik Sedin injured tonight, at the moment my Canucks' top two centers are currently a 19-year-old and a 20-year-old.

Auston Matthews sweepstakes here we come!

Seriously this team is overdue for a full-on rebuild, and they sort of staved it off for a few years, but it's time. The fact that drafting between 08-13 was essentially a black hole has set things back a lot in that regard. Time for a fire sale!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2015)

Blackhawks shut out the Oilers 

Teuvo time


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 18, 2015)

down 3-0 to the Bolts we roar back and score 5 straight goals and win 5-3

23-6-2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah but Washington is a fake pretender come playoffs


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 19, 2015)

Its all about matchups and who has the hot hand going in taking nothing for granted and just enjoying the ride you've been spoiled by having a dynasty Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> Its all about matchups and who has the hot hand going in taking nothing for granted and just enjoying the ride you've been spoiled by having a dynasty Dean.



hey I want Washington to be in the Finals brah. I just get annoyed how Capitals build up a nice rep in regular season but can't come through in post season. It gets irritating


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 19, 2015)

oh i get pretty pissed also we just can't seem to win it counts most  one time i'd like my team to win the cup its on my bucket list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> oh i get pretty pissed also we just can't seem to win it counts most  one time i'd like my team to win the cup its on my bucket list.



Good luck mang 


Again I'm not trying to be all arrogant. I'd just like to see Caps, a Canada team, and maybe San Jose win it all .


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 19, 2015)

well this is our 41st try to win it all wanna bet by our 50th year in the league we still have not won the damn thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2015)

who knows man. Maybe it could be your year. 


I honestly wish I could say more but I'm going to be honest, I come from a really spoiled fanbase that has kinda ruled over the NHL the past few seasons. So I don't get the struggles.I am appreciative of all the great seasons and even the close but no cigar seasons.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 19, 2015)

i guess we shall see i at least wanna win the Metro


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 20, 2015)

Caps have been my pick to come out of the East since before the season started. They're just a really good all-around team, with scoring, a much, much improved D-corp of Caps teams past, and Holtby is an elite goalie who's just a shade behind Price and Lundqvist for best in the game today. Plus they're very well-coached. There's no real weakness in that team and I think they have as good a shot as any to win the Cup. Honestly they should have won Game 7 against the Rangers last year, they were the better team, but we all know what Lundqvist can do in those games.

For the West I thought Anaheim, like many others, but uh...yeah...I'll amend that to the Preds, besides the usual suspects, the Hawks or the Kings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2015)

For sure Caps have the tools it's just come playoffs they disappear. Hopefully they can do it this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 20, 2015)

I honestly think the Hawks will be in the final and defend against the Rangers the Hawks repeat of course thats my pick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2015)

I think this year might be Kings vs Rangers.


Hawks haven't done so well going back to back


----------



## Sillay (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd like to see San Jose come out of the west. More realistically, I think it will be the Kings. But who knows honestly, I think I'll be surprised by who's still in by the time we get to the SCF.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Why?


I'm a sore loser ofc  if Crosby doesn't have a 1 point/game pace no one can


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2015)

Sillay said:


> I'd like to see San Jose come out of the west. More realistically, I think it will be the Kings. But who knows honestly, I think I'll be surprised by who's still in by the time we get to the SCF.
> 
> 
> I'm a sore loser ofc  if Crosby doesn't have a 1 point/game pace no one can



I think it will be different. Kings and Hawks can't keep up this seesaw for long. Someone different's gonna be there.


As fan obviously I hope Hawks are there but as a hockey fan I do hope San Jose makes it. No offense Big Mumbo but I still sorta hate the Canucks


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 20, 2015)

I like how my team has a quick strike offense down 3-1 in the 2nd then we tie it against the Rangers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2015)

Hawks finding their groove


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 20, 2015)

no surprise there you all will run down Dallas probably and take control for the race for the presidents trophy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't know about that. I just think they'll be fine. Dallas looks strong this year but they're very young.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 21, 2015)

that'll hurt them i think the youth can they win it is crunch time i think the Hawks are the only team to win the cup while being the president trophy holders so besides them not a good omen for playoff success.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep and tonight Dallas plays the Hawks so we shall see how good they are now


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 23, 2015)

I am shocked that they blanked you all 4-0 i mean god damn.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 23, 2015)

I think Dallas will win the Central and possibly the President's Trophy, but I doubt they'll do much in the playoffs. Offense dries up in the playoffs, and their goaltending and defense are too weak to contend right now. But the Stars are perfect for the regular season. Like with three-on-three overtime, if you have Benn and Seguin out there with that open ice, they're going to score.

Chicago's a contender regardless of their playoff seed, even with all the missing players. I think they'll wind up with one of the wild card spots given how stacked the Central is. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw Kings vs. Hawks in the first round.



Vespy89 said:


> that'll hurt them i think the youth can they win it is crunch time i think the Hawks are the only team to win the cup while being the president trophy holders so besides them not a good omen for playoff success.


It's happened eight times since 86 actually, plus three Presidents Trophy winners went to the Cup Final and lost (sniff).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2015)

You're on point on that Mumbo. The one thing I will say is they do have championship experience with Sharp and Oduya. Maybe this year they can do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> I am shocked that they blanked you all 4-0 i mean god damn.



nothing but props, watched the game and saw Dallas D be relentless. The problem is they're going WAY too hard in December. They'll burn themselves out by post season time. Then again they're young so we'll see but yeah Dallas deserves to be called favorites


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 23, 2015)

that why i don't like my team playing so well in december save our best hockey for later on when it counts most.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2015)

well maybe this year it will count Vespy.

BELIEVE BRAH!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry christmas NHL hockey fans


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 26, 2015)

Caps have won 7 in a row now 26-6-2 10 points up on the Rangers in the metro


----------



## Lance (Dec 27, 2015)

FIRE MT. FIRE HIS ASS NOW. 

Better yet. Light his ass on fire. :carflip


FUCK.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 27, 2015)

you all just need Price back cause you're not the same without him


----------



## Lance (Dec 27, 2015)

Yea. Price is not gonna score goals for us though! 

This ass benches his best performer. Alex G. barely gets playing time.
10 mins....! Joke.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 27, 2015)

you guys let gallagher walk also another move that has really hurt.


----------



## Lance (Dec 27, 2015)

No we didn't. He is still a hab.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 28, 2015)

ahh i see you all just in a slump you'll snap out of it.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 30, 2015)

I just started watching hockey seriously this year (kind of last season) and I support Montreal.

I'm kind of depressed right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2015)

Jessica said:


> I just started watching hockey seriously this year (kind of last season) and I support Montreal.
> 
> I'm kind of depressed right now.



Well I mean they do have the potential to turn it around .


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 30, 2015)

they'll turn it around better it happen now then later.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 3, 2016)

Jessica said:


> I just started watching hockey seriously this year (kind of last season) and I support Montreal.
> 
> I'm kind of depressed right now.



Knock on wood but the Pens have sucked pretty much all year and the last two games have been looking up. Circumstances change weirdly in hockey.

Hope I didn't just jinx it tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2016)

Pens probably will be kinda awful in two years. Sidney seems to be slowing down and the lack of consistency in the team is hurting them


----------



## Jessica (Jan 4, 2016)

Sillay said:


> Knock on wood but the Pens have sucked pretty much all year and the last two games have been looking up. Circumstances change weirdly in hockey.
> 
> Hope I didn't just jinx it tho



Did you see the Winter Classic? It was Brendan Gallagher's first game back, and they noticeably looked so much better again. I missed Gallagher and Pacioretty on the same line *so much!*


----------



## VoDe (Jan 5, 2016)

Did anyone watch WJC tournament?

There's some huge talent coming... Matthews, Puljuj?rvi, Laine, Nylander, Chychrun, Juolevi to name a few

Pretty impressive stats: 

Also that's how you win the gold medal on OT. That match was so fucking entertaining to watch, and whole tournament was such a high class.

Link removed

And i guess Maple Leafs fans are pretty happy now about Kapanen.



> James Duthie
> ‏@tsnjamesduthie
> Greatest moment in recent Leafs history.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 5, 2016)

I stopped watching after Canada was eliminated. What a sad year for Canada. Not even being in the top 3 is so unlike us. 

BUT MONTREAL PLAYS TONIGHT!


----------



## VoDe (Jan 5, 2016)

But at least you lost the best 

We had to beat Canada, Sweden and Russia, in that order.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 5, 2016)

WHO MADE A BET FOR ME? I NEED MY MONEY....


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 6, 2016)

29-7-3 and 61 points with the win over Boston last night oh and backstrom and holtby are all-stars


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while.  Very disappointed in the Bruins despite all their ups and downs.  At least the youth look like they have promise.

But it doesn't hurt to see the Habs hurt too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 6, 2016)

you all are gonna be fine the habs will be fine also they are in rougher shape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2016)

good start for Caps and Stars. Just need to keep doing what you're doing for the rest of the season


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2016)

swept the Pens


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 6, 2016)

we signed mike richards 1yr deal 1mill low risk high reward.


----------



## Lance (Jan 7, 2016)

Poor Blue Jackets lose a excellent forward cause of a Jackass coach.
So laughable.

Genuinely feel bad for them. But Seth is not a bad return either though!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2016)

so many moves in the NHL the past few days


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 7, 2016)

another game another 2 points 30-7-3 i want that 1 seed in the east let em come through chinatown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2016)

except people have gone through Chinatown


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 7, 2016)

oh yeah i guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2016)

again I am rooting for your Caps though.


I'd like to see them make the Finals vs a new team if it happens 


if not against my Hawks


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 7, 2016)

if it happens i want your hawks waiting no other opponent would fit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe Kings would be another good opponent. Hell Dallas might just be the one that breaks the whole Hawks or Kings stranglehold.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 7, 2016)

they need to get by you both first they'll get by 1 but not both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2016)

well they have the offensive firepower to do so. Plus with Sharp and Oduya there, they also have some experience that can help. 


Honestly in the East it's Washington's to lose. Sure Rangers and Devils could make things tough but overall this is your Caps year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 9, 2016)

rangers are a really bad matchup for us


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

Mael said:


> Haven't been here in a while.  Very disappointed in the Bruins despite all their ups and downs.  At least the youth look like they have promise.
> 
> But it doesn't hurt to see the Habs hurt too.



you guys are probably leap-frogging the canadiens sometime after the all-star break

for the sole reason that they have 3 games in hand atm and aren't capitalizing worth a damn


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

heck of a win at MSG today 31-7-3


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

yo the capitals looking like the caps of old

disgusting season they're having


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

Heh really? thanks we're doin ok i suppose.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 10, 2016)

With that win, we're at least in running to make the playoffs now. 

Sid is doing fine. Who's not fine is Kunitz, but he's surgically attached to Sid so all we can do is pray.



Jessica said:


> Did you see the Winter Classic? It was Brendan Gallagher's first game back, and they noticeably looked so much better again. I missed Gallagher and Pacioretty on the same line *so much!*


I wanted to but I think the time didn't work for me or something like that. Probably too hungover tbh


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

i think you'll get a wild card or might even get into the top 3 in Metro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

the pressure is building for the Caps to come through this year


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 10, 2016)

With Montreal it's easy to blame their downslide on Price being gone, but Condon's been good and it's scoring that's been the issue. They just seriously lack top-end forwards besides Pacioretty. It's been a problem there for a while that was covered up at the start of the season by some guys putting up absurd production, like Weise.

Pittsburgh's playoff window is starting to close, and essentially trading all of their draft picks the last couple years means there are going to be some rough years up ahead.


Moody said:


> yo the capitals looking like the caps of old
> 
> disgusting season they're having


They look way better than the Caps of old, they're a much more complete and better-coached team now than 2010.

I feel like either the Caps are going to win the Cup or they're going to find a way to lose a Game 7 that they should win.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

don't put money on us unless you wanna be flat broke.


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

if they lose another second rounder then i'll know for sure they're the caps of old


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

and who is your team Moody?


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

I mean to be fair, if Caps shit the bed there's nothing new there. 

Honestly though I don't want them to fuck this up this year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

heh we shall see what happens it'll be our turn one day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

after that I hope Calgary wins it for Canada next year 






of course I also hope this year we tie with Montreal Canadiens


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

calgary is still by and large a rebuild team so i'd say two years is the minimum before they're contender quality or even in a position to fight for a playoff spot

that being said, they're the only canadian team i don't despise so i'm cool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

anybody but Toronto please


----------



## SLB (Jan 10, 2016)

next year on our 100th anniversary watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

pfft the day the Maple Leafs win the Cup is the day pigs fly


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

hockey gods don't want maple leafs to win the cup which is why they have not won the cup since 1967.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 10, 2016)

I could tolerate the Leafs getting to the SCFs so long as they lost in game seven a la Canucks. So fun 



The Big Mumbo said:


> Pittsburgh's playoff window is starting to close, and essentially trading all of their draft picks the last couple years means there are going to be some rough years up ahead.


Oh yeah, I'm eagerly awaiting trading away our futures again this deadline. I think we have a couple seconds for 2016 we can still get rid of.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

pffft after that ass whooping Toronto got I don't see them anywhere near SCF 


also Ottawa getting a beatdown too


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ovi got goal number 500 and 501 against Ottawa of all teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

Ottawa just gave up


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah i guess so but 5th fastest to reach that mark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

that's why I like Ovechkin a lot since I started watching hockey in 07 . He just seems like an explosive fun goal scorer. Guy deserves the praises he gets.

Too bad he hasn't been rewarded with a Cub


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

maybe one day he will playoffs are all about matchups and king henry has our number always has really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

Detroit had ours for a long while but we broke through, any team can do it.

Maybe Caps beat Henry this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

oh man i hope so i wanna beat him so bad he is just so good though.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 10, 2016)

I want Toronto in for the entertainment. 

I don't think I'll ever actively be able to root for the Caps or Ovi, but he's damn good. 2016 could be your year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well you never know this is why the Cup is the hardest one to win in sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

Sillay said:


> I want Toronto in for the entertainment.
> 
> .



so they can get swept faster than you can say  Chips ahoy?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

oilers will sniff the Cup before the Leafs ever do.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 10, 2016)

Now the Oilers would be fun to see 


Dean Ambrose said:


> so they can get swept faster than you can say  Chips ahoy?


NF game four viewing party


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

they'll be scary in a few years the Oilers of the 80's again.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 11, 2016)

i hope the rebuilding goes well Moody so you can take another swing at the Cup.


----------



## SLB (Jan 11, 2016)

Seems to be going well so far. Realistically speaking Babcock should become the GM of sorts. He's kind of like belichick in that he needs full control to foster winners.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 11, 2016)

you think the ownership will allow that? i mean i'd make him GM the guy is a winner


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

we are in the midst of 2 western dynasties with no eastern dynasty to speak of really this is the Kings and Hawks decade.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah maybe we'll see the east rise again i think we'll see the Oilers return to prominance crazy i know but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> we are in the midst of 2 western dynasties with no eastern dynasty to speak of really this is the Kings and Hawks decade.




Well dynasties tend to end soon so it's plausible the East finally pulls through


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ehh Hawks and Kings get 2 more cups each coach Q got a 3 year contract extension today. so you'll win at least 2 more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2016)

well that depends on having the team in tact . A lot of pieces are new this year 

Kings probably the same.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Are you all not also up against the cap like we are? i think the Kings are also up against it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2016)

Actually we're under the cap but not by much.




We already got rid of Sharp and Saad to get more cap space


----------



## Sillay (Jan 12, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> Yeah maybe we'll see the east rise again i think we'll see the Oilers return to prominance crazy i know but stranger things have happened.


Well it's true the Oilers have been drafting in the top 10 for a while now, so scarily enough, if they ever get their shit together they do have a really good core. I don't follow them though so I'm not sure of the exact problems going on there.

I don't doubt the Kings and Hawks will be contenders for a while longer, but dynasties aren't easy to maintain. And other teams have a good pieces going for them too.

Not related at all, but I always think it's a shame the Sabers are so awful. Buffalo is a huge hockey market. Though Canada is too and look at their hockey teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2016)

Buffalo counted on stealing Kane from us 

Now they boo Kane without mercy 



also I would love to tie Montreal this year as I said


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 13, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> Ehh Hawks and Kings get 2 more cups each coach Q got a 3 year contract extension today. so you'll win at least 2 more.


I could see the Hawks getting another Cup or two but I seriously doubt the Kings can do tha. The Kings basically have this year with a legitimate shot to win a Cup before the cap catches up to them. Kopitar's contract negotiations have been a nightmare, and once he lands his mammoth contract, their depth will fall away. They've gone all in this year and will suffer a pretty bad dropoff next year as a result. Remember, the Kings didn't even make the playoffs last year. They can remain competitive but it'll be a lot tougher sledding after this year.

The Hawks in the meantime have been defying salary cap logic for years, so as long as their core stays intact they've probably got a few more Cups in them. Just with a little less frequency.


Sillay said:


> Well it's true the Oilers have been drafting in the top 10 for a while now, so scarily enough, if they ever get their shit together they do have a really good core. I don't follow them though so I'm not sure of the exact problems going on there.


Their defense core being a smoldering disaster for a long time is probably the biggest one. They've got Nurse coming up but there's a ton more work than that for them.

There is one slight downside to drafting high all the time - your first round choice is essentially locked in. Everyone knows who the top five picks are going to be heading into a draft and there's rarely if ever any surprises there. So while Edmonton has had a parade of top-level prospects coming in over the last decade, they've been drafting the best player available, and that's led to not addressing their specific needs on defense. The one year they didn't get the first overall pick was the year Aaron Ekblad went first, and he's the one who would have helped the Oilers the most, by far.

I have an outsider's perspective here and I'm sure Law could wipe out my argument in a hot second, but that's probably the biggest problem in Edmonton as far as I can tell. I mean there's pretty much an endless amount of material that's been written about what's wrong with the Oilers.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 13, 2016)

They need a lot of work the Oilers do but with time and patience they can be good again and with them opening Rogers place next season i think that'll help a bit.


----------



## SLB (Jan 13, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> you think the ownership will allow that? i mean i'd make him GM the guy is a winner



Toronto ownership? Hell no. They're inept scrubs, and MLSE mever instilled faith in me. 

But I hope they at least take his feelings into consideration.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I could see the Hawks getting another Cup or two but I seriously doubt the Kings can do tha. The Kings basically have this year with a legitimate shot to win a Cup before the cap catches up to them. Kopitar's contract negotiations have been a nightmare, and once he lands his mammoth contract, their depth will fall away. They've gone all in this year and will suffer a pretty bad dropoff next year as a result. Remember, the Kings didn't even make the playoffs last year. They can remain competitive but it'll be a lot tougher sledding after this year.
> 
> The Hawks in the meantime have been defying salary cap logic for years, so as long as their core stays intact they've probably got a few more Cups in them. Just with a little less frequency.
> 
> ...





Vespy89 said:


> They need a lot of work the Oilers do but with time and patience they can be good again and with them opening Rogers place next season i think that'll help a bit.





Isn't the problem of Edmonton is that they draft talent instead of needs?

I mean at some point they have to let go of the 'commodity' and go for someone who can fill their Defensemen or Golies


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I mean they can still trade some of those talented prospects to address needs. Like they should really trade Nuge for someone they actually need, like Seth Jones, who would have helped. But yeah the best aisle to shop in is always the draft.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2016)

The hockey draft is one of the few I've seen where it's quite deep in talent.


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isn't the problem of Edmonton is that they draft talent instead of needs?
> 
> I mean at some point they have to let go of the 'commodity' and go for someone who can fill their Defensemen or Golies



this. their mantra has always been take first and second anytime you can't, and just pray the talent clicks. which is absurd given how futile their endeavors have been for the past decade.

but if we're being honest, very few franchises want to repeat what edmonton has going on. so teams like the blackhawks are not in danger of this once they go into full rebuild mode.

and man the leafs stunk last night. i swear we spent the entirety of the second period in our own zone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah I heard the offense for the Leafs was completely shut down.


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2016)

like not even a little mobility

it was brutal 

and to the jackets of all teams


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 14, 2016)

the Jackets are a complete mess wow its bad Leafs not much better

Caps now 33-7-2 with win over the canucks.


----------



## SLB (Jan 14, 2016)

120 points this season almost seems like a no-brainer for this squad

they may very well crack 60 wins the fucking pace they're going

but i'm banking on a february or march collapse. still no 1, though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 14, 2016)

one game at a time i'm fine with 49 wins or something like that we still have Beagle and Orpik out but i suspect they'll be back for the stretch run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2016)

Blackhawks on fire 

9 game winning streak and tied with Dallas for the division


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2016)

you all comin for that presidents trophy and you'll get it i'm sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know about that I'm just happy to see Crawford live up to his potential . Guy is reaching top five goalies in the NHL. I'm happy for him and Toews doing work as always.


I think Caps win President's Trophy which would be fine


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2016)

i dunno how many points we'd need to win that trophy maybe 120? we'll at least get 110 our presidents trophy winning team was 26-11 and 58 points so we are ahead of that pace currently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

That's good. Hawks have about 62 points right now I think so they're about 7 points back of your Caps.

Honestly I haven't seen anything that shows Caps will slow down. That's why I'm just talking about playoffs when it comes to them.


Dallas as well .


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well slumps are gonna happen so i suspect we will have one or 2 down the road that'll allow us to caught and passed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

honestly nah with your consistency you'll be fine.

Although I will say rather to slump in regular season than post season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2016)

thats true we are a very consistant team even if we are missing some key players just shows how deep we are.


----------



## SLB (Jan 15, 2016)

Blackhawks went from such a bad team in the early 2000s to basically being the lakers of the nhl. No matter the roster, a playoff spot is just always a guarantee these days


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2016)

They have great management they are the blueprint franchise they got the cup banners to prove it


----------



## SLB (Jan 15, 2016)

and their blueprint is pretty erratic as far as talent is concerned. they draft when they need to draft, they trade when they need to trade, and none of that is on a fixed schedule at all. which makes it damn near impossible to duplicate.

fuck the windy city and their luck


----------



## Lance (Jan 15, 2016)

FUCKIN FIRE MT ALREADY. Fuck Montreal man. Damn it.


----------



## Lance (Jan 15, 2016)

Pain is very real Moody. Very real.


----------



## SLB (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah you guys are shitting the bed atm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

Moody said:


> Blackhawks went from such a bad team in the early 2000s to basically being the lakers of the nhl. No matter the roster, a playoff spot is just always a guarantee these days



no don't call us Lakers 


we're not douchy like those fans 


well some of us


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry about that score Moody


----------



## SLB (Jan 15, 2016)

i... anticipated it


----------



## SLB (Jan 15, 2016)

we can redeem ourselves in boston tomorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2016)

at least you got us to 10 wins in a row that's something


----------



## SLB (Jan 16, 2016)

10 wins is actually something to get serious about

i remember the blackhawks went on that 20-something point streak a few years back.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 16, 2016)

that team was good this current one is probably better but quite the streak just steamrolling teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2016)

well that streak had a ten win streak too and then they lost the next game.

Averages will eventually play out so I expect the streak to end soon


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

not a particularly tough schedule

most of the tougher teams they're facing minus the stars they faced in their streak thus far

this could very well be 16 before it's over and done with


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow Montreal has completely shit the bed.  It says something when even Boston is ahead of you atm.


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

they're so fucking bad

i'm loving it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

I get the feeling Montreal ends the streak just to piss off Moody


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

nah, fam, these fools are gonna slide right out of playoff contention


----------



## Lance (Jan 17, 2016)

If that's what it takes to get rid of MT, then tank it.

Fool has lost all respect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

It is odd how Montreal has taken a step back big time 


Maybe they do need new flesh and blood


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

but isn't that what they've been getting for five years?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah that's right they have kept firing people over and over.

I guess Lance is right and they should tank for once.


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

total deconstruction

just keep price and everyone else can go afaic


----------



## Lance (Jan 17, 2016)

TBF I don't know what more the players can do to get his ass fired. 

And I hope next time we can hire a coach who is good and not just bloody twat (french).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

There's not a lot of good coaches out there for Montreal to hire right now.


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

nah, the canadiens have glaring issues besides the coaching. getting outshot literally every game they play, and that was all the way back to 2012


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> There's not a lot of good coaches out there for Montreal to hire right now.



true

every time a ten year coach comes along they get scooped up instantly

trotz, babcock 

trotz and ruff particularly are stuck with contenders so they're going nowhere for at least five years 

get wrecked montreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

Need more scoring and better defensemen 


Also why did Toronto play so good against Boston?


----------



## SLB (Jan 17, 2016)

still couldn't win doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

at least it wasn't a beat down 

one step at a time to a positive movement


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

after a real stinker my Caps win 5-2 over the Rangers now up 17 on the isles and 18 on rangers for the Metro nice streak Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks brah and good win over the rangers looks like you have your division on lock down.



Also Montreal giving us a fight 



so much for laying down


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

for right now we do i have no idea how many points we'll need to clinch the division and of course habs are tough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

actually Habs have been playing pretty bad lately but seems like I was right when I said that they would end the streak


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

heh we shall see but i doubt it still a long way to go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

True, also as soon as you clinch the division , you gotta get some rest for your players.


Honestly I noticed Dallas burned themselves out by that hot start.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm sure we will once and if we win the Metro i'm shocked the Rangers went into the toilet after such a hot start.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

well again, long season bro. Not easy being as consistently good as your Caps have been


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

this is the best caps team i have ever seen in my lifetime consistencey is the key but you're right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2016)

I do still think that if Boston gets on a roll they may be the threat that you will need to focus on.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

i still consider everybody a threat so my focus will be on everyone


----------



## Mael (Jan 17, 2016)

Montreal shits the bed again...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 17, 2016)

i don't think getting Price back will fix all the issues they have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2016)

Going for 12 game win streak tonight


----------



## SLB (Jan 18, 2016)

nah it's time for a rebuild in montreal

a thorough one this time. they need a one-two punch akin to malkin/crosby and toews/kane

at least if you go the toews/kane route and sacrifice firepower for leadership and hockey IQ, you don't have to snag a number one or two pick. you can easily get a 4-10 and go from there.

edmonton is proving you don't always need that crap to foster talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2016)

maybe wait till Price gets better and then see if you still need to rebuild?


----------



## SLB (Jan 18, 2016)

even if price plateaus you can just keep him for now

he's not that big a dent on your salary cap that a few entry-level contracts are gonna hurt things.

now or never because this collapse is godly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah it's pretty bad but you're also taking on some tough teams as well though


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 19, 2016)

Moody said:


> nah it's time for a rebuild in montreal
> 
> a thorough one this time. they need a one-two punch akin to malkin/crosby and toews/kane
> 
> ...


Yeah, way too many people equate rebuilds with tanking. You don't need to finish last in the conference and get the highest draft picks to rebuild, you need good drafting paired with a few decently high picks from some down years. You also need to strike gold with a second or third-rounder here or there. Wallowing at the bottom of the standings for a long period of time doesn't exactly help develop that young talent.

Of course rebuilds also take patience and several years. Besides Montreal, every Canadian team right now is at some stage of a rebuild (it's also a fancy way of dressing up being a non-contender, lol) and patience doesn't exactly run high around here. I mean look at all the people in Toronto clamoring to sign Stamkos, clearly missing the whole fucking point that the new management group has been preaching. In places like Nashville it's easier to build a team well, draft carefully, and develop players slowly because there's no pressure from the market.


----------



## SLB (Jan 19, 2016)

stamkos might be a steal, though given it's his hometown.

i'm thinking they're thinking they'll get him for cheaper because he'll prioritize winning a cup with a struggling franchise and being close to family over the big bucks. just a guess, though.


----------



## Lance (Jan 19, 2016)

Cheapest Stamkos is gonna come for is at least 12 / year.

I mean Kopitar just signed for 10 / year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

Stamkos to Hawks please 




also Up 3-1 on Nashville


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2016)

the Hawks are gonna win the presidents trophy just a matter of time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

well Caps beating Blue Jackets so you guys still are the leaders 


I just want to see the Pens streak broken


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2016)

We are 35-8-2 that is quite the record and have 73 points just running away with the Metro 60 wins not out of the question


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

pretty much the leader of the President's trophy.

I do see some fight in the Habs but man


----------



## Mael (Jan 19, 2016)

Bs scorched the Habs tonight.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2016)

your hawks will probably catch us with the roll you're on


----------



## Lance (Jan 19, 2016)

This is embarrassing. Leafs and Oilers fans are making fun of us. 


No. but seriously though. Get rid of MT.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow you all have really dropped off not sure how you fix it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

Mael said:


> Bs scorched the Habs tonight.



child please it was close for a while .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> This is embarrassing. Leafs and Oilers fans are making fun of us.
> 
> 
> No. but seriously though. Get rid of MT.



Oh trust me Moody's just happy you can share his pain now 




Vespy89 said:


> Wow you all have really dropped off not sure how you fix it.



they need to retool and build for the future.

They had their shot last year, sadly it didn't go their way .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

Hawks win 12th in a row


----------



## Lance (Jan 20, 2016)

I keep complaining, but I don't suppose they will ever listen to me.

And then there is this cunt, "I honestly hope that not one person will criticize the effort," said Therrien, his voice cracking with emotion. "That has to stop.

"These guys are giving everything they have. Is the execution there? No, but that will come."

FIRE HIM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2016)

Hoping for a 13 win streak


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 21, 2016)

Hawks play Tampa next? Yeah they'll probably make it 13, though Lightning have been a little better lately.

Too bad they don't play the Nucks anytime soon. We broke both Montreal's and Florida's big win streaks this season. Only proud accomplishment so far this season


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Hawks play Tampa next? Yeah they'll probably make it 13, though Lightning have been a little better lately.
> 
> Too bad they don't play the Nucks anytime soon. We broke both Montreal's and Florida's big win streaks this season. Only proud accomplishment so far this season


 
Vancouver needs to rebuild again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

Finally lost to Tampa 


good streak guys


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

A great streak Dean since my team is off tonight just waiting to see cespedes signs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks bro man. Nice that your Caps got some time to relax. 

Yeah I kinda am hoping Cespedes signs with the Sox but he's most likely gonna sign with your Nats .


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

He might take less years and money go elsewhere its not all that likely he signs here honestly our outfield be full yo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> He might take less years and money go elsewhere its not all that likely he signs here honestly our outfield be full yo.



True , the one thing we need is an outfielder but the White sox don't want to give him any more than 2 years


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

well Mets won't go no more then 3 and as far as i know we're offering 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

I see.


Also I'm hoping Kane wins  the Art Ross trophy this year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

He will win that rather easily me thinks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm hoping so , then Kane's only goal left is a gold medal


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

that might be tough to get :/

well thanks to the blizzard we'll lose 2 games and only play once before the break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh damn that sucks


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 23, 2016)

we'll play the Flyers wednesday then not play again until febuary 2nd


----------



## Lance (Jan 23, 2016)

Malkin win a hat-trick. Yea.

I miss Kovalchuk.


----------



## SLB (Jan 23, 2016)

geno's hat-trick has an asterisk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2016)

Hawks crashing and burning lately


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2016)

0-4 to the panthers ohh that's bad


----------



## Lance (Jan 24, 2016)

And the Leafs still don't beat us. Silver-lining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah I told you vespy , Caps are safe


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2016)

no shit talking from you lance

we're supposed to be bad this year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2016)

You're always bad though


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2016)

t-true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2016)

Being a Leafs fan , you either have to be loyal to a fault or a masochist


----------



## Lance (Jan 24, 2016)

Or an ignorant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2016)

but isn't most of the Canadien teams other than maybe Vancouver a joke?


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2016)

>supporting teams outside my geographic range

only when we don't have a representative in the given sport


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2016)

Montreal fans really ought to not talk seeing the utter fall from grace.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2016)

Moody said:


> >supporting teams outside my geographic range
> 
> only when we don't have a representative in the given sport



which is odd since Canada seems to be well known for hockey


----------



## SLB (Jan 26, 2016)

These canadiens are about to lose twice in a row to the jackets


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2016)

Losing to Columbus Blue Jackets


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 28, 2016)

To be fair, the Blue Jackets are Torts-less right now, so that has to help 

I don't care if you're woozy or whatever, this is just a really fucking stupid thing to do:

[YOUTUBE]nWNfGrWBMd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2016)

Tortles or whatever is so damn useless 


also Hawks limping into All-star break


----------



## SLB (Jan 29, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> To be fair, the Blue Jackets are Torts-less right now, so that has to help
> 
> I don't care if you're woozy or whatever, this is just a really fucking stupid thing to do:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nWNfGrWBMd8[/YOUTUBE]



what the fuck was that? "he misjudges the path the linesman was on" and so what? he just randomly cross-checks the air from time to time? they make it look like that play would make sense if the linesman wasn't there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah glad he got suspended.

What a little bitch


----------



## SLB (Jan 29, 2016)

apparently lucic hit a ref too this week

accidental mind you but given his sketchy past, i'm sure that's worth discussing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2016)

did his look intentional? 


also Caps are obvious favorites to win the cup now that we're almost at halfway point.


----------



## Lance (Feb 4, 2016)

Its gotten to the point where you can't even comment on Habs games in TSN anymore. 

And somehow MT still has his Job.
Either MB will get rid of MT quick or Molson will get rid of them both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2016)

Habs are a joke just like teh Ducks


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Heh we are not a favorite for anything until we get by the 2nd round.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2016)

I doubt you guys aren't. Been the only consistent team this year.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2016)

stacked schedule tonight and i only get one game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2016)

gotta pay for that NHL channel bro


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Still not sold until we prove it in april and May.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2016)

well good luck mang. I hope you guys can


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well we are 36-9-4 so thats pretty good at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2016)

facing Dallas tonight


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 6, 2016)

we are very sloppy right now still got 2 points so now 37-9-4 we go for 80 tommorrow at noon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2016)

Sidney gets his 900 point  

Edmonton Oilers got rekted by the Habs  

Toronto continues to be a joke


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 6, 2016)

and chicago proved why until someone beats them they are the king of the mountain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2016)

Well LA has beaten us before so honestly I believe in the fact anyone has a shot against us in a seven game series.


Except Toronto  


They are awful


----------



## Matty (Feb 6, 2016)

That Rangers game was dope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2016)

Rangers are a mystery, started off hot, got worse , recovered, and now in limbo


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

Metro now a 2 team race my caps vs the rangers 78 compared to 63.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

yeah no that's not a race to be honest.


----------



## Lance (Feb 7, 2016)

Why we winning games now?

might as well tank it.
I mean fans are content with not making the playoffs this season.
Tank it. Get top 5 pick. Pick well. New new coach during summer.
That should be the objective.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

trust me man, every time you're content your team should just tank they do the reverse and go on win streaks


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

yeah not much of one with my team now at 80 points with the win over philly today now 38-9-4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

Edmonton Oilers continuing their quest for tankage


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

that is what they do best Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

it's quite sick to see a franchise keep trying to get top three picks


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

Who should win the Hart? i'll go with your boy Kane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

I hate to be biased on this but it has to go to Kane.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

if he gets over 100 points it should be Kane but if Holtby breaks Marty B's win's record maybe he should win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

Well I mean you might consider it. Although the MVP should go to the player


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

oh yeah goalies have the vezina or how ever you spell it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah they do.

Oilers are goddamn joke


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2016)

i hope Holtby takes home the vezina and trotz gets coach of the year the jack adams i think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2016)

Blackhawks vs Sharks should be a fun one


----------



## SLB (Feb 9, 2016)

Why don't the coyotes just relocate already


----------



## SLB (Feb 9, 2016)

Phaneuf


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 9, 2016)

Cause they have a deal with the city they can't move plus they love the team.


----------



## SLB (Feb 9, 2016)

If they love them then pack the seats already. This team is never NOT in the bottom 3 in attendance. 


So many options like Seattle (once that arena is done), Portland, and Las Vegas.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 9, 2016)

i'd like to see seattle get a team once that arena is done they deserve it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2016)

Coyote fans are a bunch of fair weather fans

Fuck them


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 9, 2016)

we beat the Preds 5-3 now a impressive 39-9-4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2016)

having trouble with Sharks


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 9, 2016)

some teams just have a good game and you can't find the net so 2 team race for the presidents trophy?


----------



## Lance (Feb 10, 2016)

People in Phoenix don't love the team. 

Just that city would loose fuck ton of money if the team relocated. That is all.


ALSO WHY WE HOT ALL OF A SUDDEN?
Too little too late if you ask me, unless we go on to win the Stanley.....

Fuckers are destroying our chance at good draft picks.


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2016)

see that's where the leafs are being smart

ditched phaneuf to guarantee we don't win shit this year


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2016)

also phoenix was a mistake and a horrifying experiment

it's time for the NHL to come to its senses. the second you need to bail a team out from _bankruptcy_ you know you failed. i would honestly rather see the oakland golden seals come back than endure the shitfest that is the arizona sports market. they don't deserve anything outside of college and pro football.


----------



## Lance (Feb 10, 2016)

Yea Moody. Sure.

Cause everyone knows Dion was winning games for Toronto


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2016)

nah but he's damn near essential in the back-end

we weren't scoring goals before, now we're definitely not stopping any


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2016)

it's actually a brilliant move

ditch khadri and lupul right now for picks and maybe younger defencemen. that way you ensure you get close to the number 1, and can trade for one more top 20 pick. plus you have a cleared cap you can use in the off-season. depending on who you snag in the draft, you can make sure you're in position to fight for a playoff spot next year, and a contender in as little as two years. it's like the anti-edmonton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2016)

you guys gotta admit that Phoenix Coyotes isn't really a good team you want to have your city get if you were Las Vegas or Seattle


----------



## SLB (Feb 10, 2016)

they're not awful. or at least they've had shades of being in playoff spots in the past.

with new ownership they'd have a shot at being legit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2016)

probably but at the same time they need to change the Coyotes logo and everything.


----------



## SLB (Feb 11, 2016)

lel have you seen the old one?

and you'd think a coyote would be an easy ass logo to make

but somehow even that's a fuck-up

anyways no good games on tonight, but tomorrow we have the wild and caps i think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2016)

probably worse but if they move to seattle, I'd love to see the Seattle team get the old green style jerseys.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 11, 2016)

we are now running rough shot over the west 40-9-4 long way to go tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah you guys are gonna get burned out if you don't ease the gas pedal


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah i would not mind if we struggled a bit.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 12, 2016)

Connor McDavid with 5 points tonight, 12 points in his first 6 games back. I'm as salty as anyone about Edmonton winning the lottery but credit where due.

But if Edmonton ends up with Auston Matthews then I don't even fucking gaaaaah.


----------



## SLB (Feb 12, 2016)

That franchise will still suck somehow. They pretty much sucked the talent out of Hall for two seasons.


----------



## SLB (Feb 12, 2016)

kind of praying iginla makes it to washington somehow so he can finally get that ring 

then there's no doubt he's a first ballot hall of famer


----------



## Lance (Feb 12, 2016)

Multiple time olimpics gold winner.

He is a lock in for a first ballot hall of fame.


----------



## SLB (Feb 12, 2016)

I want him to win though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2016)

Connor McDavid will be traded to the Penguins for  a bag of Cheetos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Toronto for that confidence booster


----------



## SLB (Feb 16, 2016)

you know... imma sit and wait patiently for some shit storm to come chicago's way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2016)

Moody said:


> you know... imma sit and wait patiently for some shit storm to come chicago's way



.  Toronto a shit


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

Orpik came back tonight vs LA now we just need beagle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2016)

Nah sorry Moody, it's just, god I can't help but semi-enjoy Toronto sucking ass 


They're like the Washington Generals of the NHL


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

wow what a jab by Dean washington generals reference


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2016)

The fact that they don't have any pride to stop getting beaten 8-1 or 7-0 shows me that Toronto players, managers, and heads all hate their fans. They're a goddamn joke and Moody should be grabbing his comrades with pitch forks and demand change.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

he should root for a better franchise instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah.........like the rangers


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

heh yeah i guess so lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2016)

came back to beat the Rangers


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 18, 2016)

well done you all are the top team in the west


----------



## SLB (Feb 18, 2016)

We're tanking the season dude. Like how the blackhawks blew the majority of the  early 2000s to land toews and kane.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 18, 2016)

thats the only way in order to improve gotta draft high and luck out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2016)

Moody said:


> We're tanking the season dude. Like how the blackhawks blew the majority of the  early 2000s to land toews and kane.



I get that I guess besides me joking around , I do feel bad for you guys.

Most of the Canadian teams, except Vancouver cause of the Twins, and Edmonton cause they are too damn obvious about their losing.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 18, 2016)

i dunno about you Dean but i'm ready for the playoffs and see how my Caps choke this time around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2016)

don't say that brah. They have a good shot this year.


I'm curious to see if some new team steps up or it's either LA or Chi again


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

in the west? it's pretty much just chicago and LA

i mean the predators and stars always look good around the midpoint of the season and just blow a tire before the second round starts.

and somehow the sharks haven't even sniffed the stanley cup. they're perennial pretenders


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

canadiens


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

well PK deserved to be called out

fuck was that sliding shit for? he's not a rookie anymore. this is his 5th or 6th year in the league iirc? that's some noob shit we shouldn't be seeing out of a veteran albeit a relatively young one.


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

i guess the execution is bad, but it's time for PK to become the captain of this squad.

there are no crosbys coming to MTL because they don't need some powerhouse star. They need a defensive core built around PK and Price and just one perennial scorer. A pure sharpshooter on the RW would be preferred given their talent pool atm.

And everything they've done to have PK make that next step from all-star to hall of famer has been in vain. I get the management's anger and frustration with his progress.

Like he hasn't been bad, he's still a top defencemen, but just 5 goals this year? That's horrible for him. that 12-15 sweet spot is where he's been the majority of his career and he's not even close to that atm. They want him to be a 20 goal a year defencement which is asking a lot I know, but he's not even trying to answer the call.

I don't fully blame the kid, but they dished 7 million his way. 

I think the salary cap ought to be changed because there's no reason to penalize teams that finally got a good market because fucks like the coyotes refuse to move tbh. you'd finally be seeing that nfl talent.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2016)

If cap was gone then Detroit, New York Rangers, Black Hawks, Toronto and Montreal would hog all the talent. 
It would be glorious. But unfair to rest of the league.

And you are right about PK. He hasn't lived up. But calling him out in front of media and throwing him under the bus was pretty stupid. It wasn't GM who gave PK his contract, it was owner himself.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2016)

How the hell are the Bruins so high up?  Does everyone else suck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2016)

I think the cap should be somewhat lenient to over paying to a certain point.


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah the east is fucking atrocious atm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2016)

Toronto should be moved to the west


----------



## SLB (Feb 20, 2016)

Once we get  Austoun, I'll gladly move to the west


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 20, 2016)

hmm 90 points so far with tonights win over the Devils  even on off nights we find ways to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2016)

gonna be burned out


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 20, 2016)

But we are struggling right now not playing our best plus you're so spoiled Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2016)

How am I spoiled? 



Nah dude I'm just saying Caps should take the peddle off a bit. You guys got the division in hand and President's Trophy.


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2016)

If I know Toronto's luck, they won't win the lottery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2016)

Edmonton making sure they continue to suck on purpose with no repercussions


----------



## SLB (Feb 21, 2016)

Caps and blackhawks fans have no shame 


Talking about spoils


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2016)

Blackhawks have some shame. Like today


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for Tomas and Dave  Lance


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 27, 2016)

We're struggling now not playing our best hockey and still winning we play you tommorrow Dean.


----------



## Lance (Feb 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks for Tomas and Dave  Lance



You are welcome.
Now Thomas the Czech and Andrei the Russian to trade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> We're struggling now not playing our best hockey and still winning we play you tommorrow Dean.



You'll be playing a new Hawks team that's for sure


----------



## SLB (Feb 27, 2016)

congratulations on making the playoffs reimer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2016)

Echroff , Ladd , Tomas and Dave  all added

and we only gave up one player and two draft picks


----------



## Lance (Feb 27, 2016)

Moody said:


> congratulations on making the playoffs reimer



Apparently dude asked for 6 mil per year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

San Jose got a lot better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Tough game vs Caps 


Kane with his 36th 

now if he can score four more next period


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 28, 2016)

we'd be your toughest test if we make it to the final.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Probably. I just don't see anyone in the East challenging you guys for the spot in the Finals.

Maybe Rangers but that's it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 28, 2016)

yeah if anybody knocks us off it'll be the rags.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Good game Vespy.

you guys are quite tough.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 28, 2016)

so are you very good game indeed some missed calls though but thats hockey gonna brush it off and move on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

wish I got to see Tomas and Dave play tonight but it is what it is


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 29, 2016)

we traded for daniel winnik of the leafs hmm


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 1, 2016)

Got a surprisingly good return this deadline.  I've gotta cheer for Dallas this year so we can turn that 2nd into a 1st


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 1, 2016)

still have not lost back to back in regulation this season hope we do before playoffs though.


----------



## SLB (Mar 2, 2016)

tfw lou lam lamoriello is prolly seeing if he can shop some of the fans for draft picks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2016)

Moody said:


> tfw lou lam lamoriello is prolly seeing if he can shop some of the fans for draft picks



You might get traded to Hawks fandom


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 2, 2016)

if we don't make the final i'm jumping on the hawks bandwagon dean.


----------



## SLB (Mar 2, 2016)

but the caps are making the finals

the east is dogshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> if we don't make the final i'm jumping on the hawks bandwagon dean.





Moody said:


> but the caps are making the finals
> 
> the east is dogshit



Moody is right Vespy 


Caps have no obstacles in the way this year.



If Boston showed their old grit, I'd be worried about them but they're inconsistent.


Tampa what happened?


----------



## SLB (Mar 2, 2016)

loltampa

the 2004 team was the only one that was worth a damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2016)

Those poor kids were crushed


----------



## Mael (Mar 3, 2016)

Bruins are pounding the Hawks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2016)

Bruins are pounding the refs too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2016)

Good game though Mael 


I love the fact the Canadien guys contributed right away


----------



## SLB (Mar 4, 2016)

20% odds at getting Auston in this lottery

wassup


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Moody said:


> 20% odds at getting Auston in this lottery
> 
> wassup



Watch us win the lottery this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2016)

Connor  will be  a Hawk in three years mark my words


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2016)

Lance said:


> Keep dreaming.



Ok 


Weise and Flech have been awesome in the few short days we've had em


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

They were good, thats why we got rid of them. Need to lose games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2016)

Lance said:


> They were good, thats why we got rid of them. Need to lose games.



think you'll out bid Edmonton for the top pick?


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> think you'll out bid Edmonton for the top pick?



Apparently Price wants to play this season, that prick.
If he gets his way we might win few games.

Its a tough auction but we are giving it our all.


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

What the fuck is peoples problem with Ilya Kovalchuk?
They are mad at him cause he left NHL to go to Russia to his family.
He left guaranteed money on the table, close to 77 millions USD.

Fuckin' assholes on the internet calling him names, calling him Judist, and shit.
I would fuckin smack them all in their smug little faces those pricks.

All of a sudden just cause you are a pro athlete you aren't allowed to make personal decisions anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2016)

Lance said:


> What the fuck is peoples problem with Ilya Kovalchuk?
> They are mad at him cause he left NHL to go to Russia to his family.
> He left guaranteed money on the table, close to 77 millions USD.
> 
> ...




That's horrible 


Guy made a tough choice to be with family, I'd say that's a pretty honorable decision he made. 



Lance said:


> Apparently Price wants to play this season, that prick.
> If he gets his way we might win few games.
> 
> Its a tough auction but we are giving it our all.



maybe he'll have a couple of bad games


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

Wel kovulchuck basically rode out the rest of his prime without any real nhl production in the playoffs. 


I can't even blame him for ditching. Remember what it was like in 2006. The thrashers suck dick and you have no idea they're eventually going to move to a new market with  actual potential for once. 

His only other option at the time was to play second  fiddle to whatever superstar was on the team he got traded to. Russia probably looked  great to him.


----------



## Lance (Mar 5, 2016)

Moody said:


> Wel kovulchuck basically rode out the rest of his prime without any real nhl production in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> I can't even blame him for ditching. Remember what it was like in 2006. The thrashers suck dick and you have no idea they're eventually going to move to a new market with  actual potential for once.
> ...



He was in NJ. Captain. Superstar winger. 
He left because he really wanted to be close to family. Not cause he was playing second fiddle.


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

The devils weren't a contender though. 

And iirc he played there for two seasons before leaving. Only other team with cap  space iirc was Washington. He had no real cup winning prospects, even though NJ surprised the fuck out of people.


----------



## Lance (Mar 5, 2016)

Are you suggesting he left cause he wasn't going to win a cup?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm sorry Moody but that sounds kinda fishy to say about someone who moved back to his home country.


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

He had 8 years with the thrashers to make that decision. I'm sure his family was part of the reasoning, I won't deny that, but to see a guy clock 10 years in a league and then get homesick? He tried it out with Elias and Parise and when that  didn't work he dipped. 

The only thing that would  have kept him in the NHL would be a chance at Lord Stanley, no? When that was not going to happen and he was abour to enter his 30s I think the idea of going home started looking good, but let's diagnose the shit properly here guys. This is an athlete. A pure goal scorer.


----------



## Lance (Mar 5, 2016)

> "This decision was something I have thought about for a long time going back to the lockout and spending the year in Russia. Though I decided to return this past season, Lou was aware of my desire to go back home and have my family there with me. The most difficult thing for me is to leave the New Jersey Devils, a great organization that I have a lot of respect for, and our fans that have been great to me."


This was not out of the blue. Speculation was there for a while then he pulled the trigger.

Also I absolutely refuse to believe that he left 77 million on the table just cause he wasn't going to win a cup.


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

Also I'm not saying this guy's a quitter

Quite the opposite. The idea that anything but frustration could take him away from the NHL doesn't sit right with me. He became a father in 2006 I think but still stuck it out 6 more years. But Atlanta management abused him. Period.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2016)

well saying that he's leaving NJ cause he doesn't have a shot at the Cup is kinda saying he's a quitter.


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

not really tbh, let me explain

alright, the contract was 100 million over 15 years. now, the 77 million isn't up front money. he already got whatever guarantee he could have gotten and the signing bonus iirc.

that means for him to make that money he'd need to stick with that team for 12 whole years. now zach parise signed with the wild the year before ilya dipped or literally the same year he dipped i think. one of those two. meaning the NJ devils were no longer contenders, and he pretty much sapped away cap space needed to really fill whatever void was left over, something i doubt ilya himself thought through.

meaning at the very least the devils are no longer a playoff team for at least the next two years. now, two years later you're a 30 year old with more than likely twindling numbers. what are the real chances you're not getting released should the devils decide to tank a year and rebuild?

slim, right? i think kovulchuk saw the storm coming, realized what was possible and chose family over taking the pronger route and waiting until he's 36 for a ring.

now if the thrashers didn't have shitty as fuck management, absolutely abysmal attendance, and an actual plan going forward? they could have easily build a stanley cup team around kovulchuk. and at that point he would have probably moved his whole fucking family to georgia and tried to pad his stats down.

there have been other euro players that have struggled with playing in the NHL in the past. 

i think ilya's one of the few strong minded fuckers in the league. true grit and pride. too much pride to really walk away from opportunities unless he thought they weren't there.


----------



## SLB (Mar 5, 2016)

now i don't actually fully remember the contract specifics

but that's what the cluster fuck felt like in 2012 unless i'm remembering everything wrong.

to me his options were:

1) take a pay cut and play with fellow russian ovechkin and try for a ring
2) stick it out in NJ and pray for something to come your way
3) stick it out in NJ just for the money (we all know who this guy is so this ain't an option)

that's how i saw it

lemme know if i'm wrong on that


----------



## Lance (Mar 5, 2016)

He had two more years and 35 millions guaranteed.
There was no signing bonus.

And if he had wanted a trade out of NJ, he could have easily secured it. Easily. He was a 30+ goals scorer in that shitty ass NJ team. 40+ goals scorer in that shitty ass Thrashers team. Point per game player AND his contract was front end loaded. Meaning, later in his career if he stopped producing he would not get paid regardless.
Not to mention the Lockout and him spending time in Russia is what cemented his decision to go back home.
NJ could have bought him out like other teams took out their bad contracts and he could have easily signed with contending team for a cup.

So no. He did not leave for any of the cup reasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2016)

I mean it's a pretty sound argument you got there and I kinda agree on most of it.  The one thing I don't agree is that because NJ is not a playoff contender that he or NJ would suddenly part ways. Is it possible ? Yes but again nothing's guaranteed for NJ even if they're two years away.


----------



## SLB (Mar 6, 2016)

I see nothing aboit guaranteed money actually or a  signing bonus. Just 90 million guaranteed over the first 10 years. It's actually not even a spectacular deal tbh. Just 6.6 mil a year. Subban's making 7.

His current salary in russia in 6 mil. He made no real sacrifices fam. Meaning the only thing left behind is a chance to compete. 

And even if he wanted a trade, who's picking up that cap hit? No contender I can promise you that much. Nobody is buying this guy out. Either he produces for NJ or they suffer. He was knocking on 30.


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2016)

Also, you do know Jersey would probably not be able to pay Ilya right? 

They dodged a bullet with Ilya going to Russia and all.
And yea, he did have guaranteed money. That was one of the bigger things people were bitching about back then sayin' this aint NFL and shit.


----------



## SLB (Mar 6, 2016)

i can't find anything on that guaranteed money 

if he was guaranteed 35 mil and dipped after only getting 23 million, then he essentially left 12 million he could have accumulated over the next season or two. 

meaning his next payday could have been 8-10 million at the least before he dipped. that's substantial i can't lie, but he would then dwindle back to 6 million a year for every season afterwards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2016)

I want the post season to start already


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2016)

Moody said:


> i can't find anything on that guaranteed money
> 
> if he was guaranteed 35 mil and dipped after only getting 23 million, then he essentially left 12 million he could have accumulated over the next season or two.
> 
> meaning his next payday could have been 8-10 million at the least before he dipped. that's substantial i can't lie, but he would then dwindle back to 6 million a year for every season afterwards.



My bad buddie. I feel really stupid right now. 
I misunderstood your post about the guaranteed money the entire time.

I meant to say he was going to get paid 35 millions in the next two years.
Since he retired from the league voluntarily, said contract was voided. And he did not get paid obviously. That's why he left 77 millions on the table.

But essentially yea, what you said. What he left on the table was significant money wise. He would have easily stayed for 2 more years, collected 35 millions then dipped if he really meant to screw NJ, the way their fans seem to think he did.


----------



## SLB (Mar 6, 2016)

It's all good

I had no idea he wqs walking away from that much cash. We in the same boat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2016)

Let's all just agree that Toronto is a joke


----------



## SLB (Mar 7, 2016)

if you're not going to expand with 2 new teams don't expand at all

that way we can finally have a 32 team league with an 8 v 8 playoff that has 16 teams losing out. exactly half moving on. east vs. west again.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let's all just agree that Toronto is a joke



I would laugh, but, you know, glass houses


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2016)

Takahashi said:


> I would laugh, but, you know, glass houses



 Your team definitely hasn't given up a ton of goals in a few weeks stretch though


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2016)

Yup, only a -28 goal differential and 1 win in the last 7 games (8, after we lose to SJ in about 20 minutes) 

At least we got a decent return trade-wise this year...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2016)

I get what you're saying


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2016)

Glorious


----------



## SLB (Mar 10, 2016)

saturday we have 24 of 30 teams playing

shiit


----------



## Lance (Mar 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glorious


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glorious



Yes.... _glorious_....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2016)

Jessica said:


> Yes.... _glorious_....




Urge to kill rising 

I was joking guys


----------



## Lance (Mar 11, 2016)

Poor Moody and other Toronto fans.......
So sad.



> Dave Poulin joins Naylor & Landsberg to talk about whether Steven Stamkos or John Tavares would be a better fit with the Maple Leafs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

both those guys would rather retire than ever join Maple Leafs


----------



## Lance (Mar 11, 2016)

John is free agent is 2018. Fuckin' 2018....

And Leafs fans are already planning a "Welcome Home" parade.


----------



## SLB (Mar 11, 2016)

Nah fuck stamkos

He gon fuck up the one and only rebuild chance we have


----------



## SLB (Mar 11, 2016)

#gotobuffalo


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2016)

Bruins don't seem to need no fixin'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

right. Wait till the post season


----------



## SLB (Mar 11, 2016)

shit 

just saw the subban hit


----------



## SLB (Mar 14, 2016)

Blackhawks wat r u doing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2016)

We're sucking of course


----------



## SLB (Mar 14, 2016)

Anisimov fucking tanking this shit

Homie probably has eight shots alone


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

The Habs seasons in one gif:

This season has been a nightmare. Good thing I did not do a pool.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 20, 2016)

i am ready for the playoffs and see what we can do


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2016)

Why can't Chicago players keep it in their trousers?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2016)

Lance said:


> Why can't Chicago players keep it in their trousers?



I don't get this joke


----------



## Lance (Mar 24, 2016)

Another Chicago player being "investigated" for sexual misconduct.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

Lance said:


> Another Chicago player being "investigated" for sexual misconduct.



Haven't heard about it


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 25, 2016)

your blackhawks need to kick it in gear before you lose 3rd place to the Preds and have to face the Kings in round 1.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> your blackhawks need to kick it in gear before you lose 3rd place to the Preds and have to face the Kings in round 1.



Yeah this isn't our year.

The trade did nothing for us


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 25, 2016)

nothing for you yet and b4 you catch fire in the playoffs and repeat as champs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

I just don't like that mentality that fans here and the team has.

The switch eventually stays off. Honestly Dallas has  a stronger team than either Kings or Hawks do.


So I think I know my prediction for Lord Stanley this year is Dallas vs Washington


A great Stanley Cup finals .


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 25, 2016)

we shall see how my team does come playoff time.


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2016)

I am going for preditors or Sharks. 

Also watch Panthers win the cup this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

So Lance who's the Chicago player that's getting investigated?


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2016)

Shit. Its a prospect. Not a player.
Chicago none the less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

Lance said:


> Shit. Its a prospect. Not a player.
> Chicago none the less.



OH Canada you can't even make a good insult, just like you can't make a good hockey team


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2016)

Well we grow good players, thats what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

Lance said:


> Well we grow good players, thats what matters at the end of the day.



I thought winning the Stanley Cup is what mattered


----------



## Lance (Mar 25, 2016)

Olympic gold is good enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2016)

Lance said:


> Olympic gold is good enough.



One day


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2016)

mayne the blackhawks are fucking atrocious all of a sudden

fuck

and no way there's another rape scandal for the blackhawks

i thought for sure coach Q gave them the stink-eye and told them if anyone fucked up they were gonzo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah it was a prospect down in the farm.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2016)

ehhh who cares

just a prospect that isn't getting called up anytime soon then

mayne i'm gonna be in this thread all day when the playoffs start


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm gonna post here often during playoffs as well 


I already expect Dallas to be the Western Conference champs

and Washington the Eastern conference champs


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2016)

If Washington doesn't win the cup this year they pretty much never will


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah that's basically all that needs to be said about them.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 28, 2016)

Now Now fella's nobody wants them to win this god damn trophy more me and my fellow Caps fans do cause it'll hurt a lot.


----------



## Lance (Apr 2, 2016)

OMGod. Stamkos out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2016)

Patrick Kane with 100 points this year


----------



## VoDe (Apr 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eusQmfBiOOA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6V8i390dXf8[/YOUTUBE]

This guy should be number 1 in NHL draft. 6'4'' 210lbs as a 17-year-old.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 9, 2016)

well Caps vs Flyers in the first round i am not optimistic cause we are not playing well right now at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Well at least you guys have home ice advantage.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah i guess so >_>


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2016)

Flyers out in 4. Its a sweep.


----------



## Lance (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2016)

Well my Canucks finished 28th, which is horrifying in one sense, but a good thing in that the team is rebuilding and desperately needs a top prospect, they've never had the first draft pick overall and haven't picked top five since getting the Sedins in 1999. So the draft lottery on April 30 is sort of my Cup Final, lol. Matthews, Laine, Puljujarvi, I'll take any of them, please. And mah boi Brock Boeser was an absolute stud in the NCAA finals today, getting four points, and he's turning pro next year so there's help on the way.

Anyway, the Hawks haven't just looked bad to finish off the season, they've looked atrocious, and you've got to imagine that the ridiculous toll of all those deep playoff runs is finally setting in. They could still get past the Blues - seeing as they're the Blues - but a Cup repeat is asking too much I'm thinking.

Meanwhile the Kings look like the best team in the West to me. Not sure what people are seeing in the Stars, their defense and goaltending is just not good enough for the playoffs, and the style they play will get them nowhere fast. I can see them going out to the Wild honestly. So Kings or maybe the Ducks as West champs. I don't think the Sharks will make a deep run but I think they'll look better this playoffs than usual.

In the East it's obviously the Caps, though the red-hot Pittsburgh may give them a run for their money. The Atlantic fucking sucks. For all the talk of how bad the Pacific was this year, the Atlantic was worse. At least the Pacific produced three strong playoff-worthy teams. In the Atlantic, the Panthers are young and exciting but aren't there yet, the Lightning are a hollow shell of last year, there's nothing remotely exciting about the Wings besides Larkin, and boy did Boston sure choke their way out of the playoffs today


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2016)

matthews is going first overall so it's either my leafs or the sabres taking him

i'd honestly say take laine. he's huge dude (almost 6'4). he's got a nasty shot and is probably more mechanically skilled than other dudes around his height like lucic. i don't see any of the bodying prowess that i see from guys like lucic, but right now the porpoises need size and talent. they can trade away for muscle down the line. 

the canucks are one of the oldest and smallest franchises atm. laine is like a saviour in that department. and i know buffalo. they're retarded. if they can't snag matthews, i have a huge feeling they'll just leave laine there to wait.


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2016)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]eusQmfBiOOA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6V8i390dXf8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This guy should be number 1 in NHL draft. 6'4'' 210lbs as a 17-year-old.



he's not as fast or versatile as matthews.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2016)

Moody said:


> matthews is going first overall so it's either my leafs or the sabres taking him
> 
> i'd honestly say take laine. he's huge dude (almost 6'4). he's got a nasty shot and is probably more mechanically skilled than other dudes around his height like lucic. i don't see any of the bodying prowess that i see from guys like lucic, but right now the porpoises need size and talent. they can trade away for muscle down the line.
> 
> the canucks are one of the oldest and smallest franchises atm. laine is like a saviour in that department. and i know buffalo. they're retarded. if they can't snag matthews, i have a huge feeling they'll just leave laine there to wait.


Buffalo finished 23rd. I think you're talking about Oilers, who were 29th. Which...ugh, I don't want them touching any of the top three.

But I don't want to get ahead of myself or anything, since with the draft lottery even the Leafs with the highest odds still only have a 20 percent shot at getting Matthews. I'll just wait for April 30.

The one thing the Canucks need more than size up front is a top defenseman who can put up points. The highest-scoring d-man on the team this year had a grand total of 6 goals. The Canucks defense corps is shambolic right now, so even if they get bad luck at the draft lottery and wind up picking 6th, hopefully they can get Chychrun at least.


----------



## SLB (Apr 10, 2016)

Welp leafs are confirmed to finish dead last


----------



## Lance (Apr 10, 2016)

Good news for you then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2016)

best news would be to ban Edmonton from top picks


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2016)

I seriously think if Edmonton gets top pick again they'll add a rule preventing a team from getting that many number one picks. They were already kicking it around at the last GMs meeting. I mean for fuck's sake my team's never had a number one pick in over 40 years and Edmonton's had four in the last decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2016)

and yet they've still managed to not improve so either that team just sucks or they're tanking on purpose.


----------



## Lance (Apr 10, 2016)

It would be a riot if Oilers won the lottery again.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2016)

All those great young forwards and not a single defenceman to get a puck to them 

Oilers should be losing some of those first overall picks this year, though, as Nuge, Hall, and Yakupov are all potentially out the door. Especially if they get Matthews.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 11, 2016)

Moody said:


> he's not as fast or versatile as matthews.





> “I can’t honestly recall scouting a forward over 6-4 with a skill set as similar to Mario’s as Laine’s,” says McCagg. “The way he creates space when he has the puck, his hands, his release, his shot, his vision…maybe he’s not quite at Mario’s level…but he’s not that far off.  He’s a tier above Rick Nash at the same age…and as we know both Nash and Mario were first overall picks. I have a hard time thinking anyone should be drafted ahead of him even if I really like Matthews a lot…I see a future 50-goal NHL scorer, maybe a 60-goal guy. I don’t see that same upside with Matthews.”



[YOUTUBE]ZWziMoajHwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SLB (Apr 11, 2016)

that's a ridiculously generous assessment. 

edit: wait hell no 

i completely forgot nash had a 31 goal first season and a 27 goal second season... with the goddamn blue jackets of all teams.

that is a _ridiculously_ generous assessment


----------



## VoDe (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]qsNKoqfCdYs[/YOUTUBE]

Who the FUCK is Auston Matthews?!?!


----------



## Lance (Apr 11, 2016)

MB says MT will be back next season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well we shall see how my Caps do this time around


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2016)

Caps will Sweep flyers. Book it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

i doubt that this likely goes 6 or 7 easily not a good track record for my team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

Caps sweep as well


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

I will laugh at you both when you are wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

and I shall stand triumphant when it happens


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Being a Caps fan you become a pessimist i do wanna win though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

I get you man. I'm already nervous being down 1-0


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

oh you'll be fine i have you all in 6 the Blues just wanna hurt you they play a really rough game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

I always take whoever plays the Hawks seriously.

Unless it's the Maple Leafs


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well of course we all do and nobody takes the maple leafs seriously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

Leafs still not as big a joke as Oilers though


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 15, 2016)

That is a dumpster fire of a franchise how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## SLB (Apr 15, 2016)

THESE SCRUB ASS PANTHERS


----------



## SLB (Apr 15, 2016)

And Dean still taking shots at the leafs when just a mere 7 years ago the blackhawks were the ultimate shit fest franchise? Stay humble fam.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2016)

I will take shit shots at Leafs even if they turn into 80s oilers. 

Fuck Leafs. Fuck Toronto.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 15, 2016)

Chicago needs to win tonight with Keith back in the line up Blues got a lucky bounce in game 1 and elliot standing on his head basically.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

Moody said:


> And Dean still taking shots at the leafs when just a mere 7 years ago the blackhawks were the ultimate shit fest franchise? Stay humble fam.



Honestly I just do it for the lulz. Edmonton is the real piece of shit franchise


----------



## SLB (Apr 16, 2016)

i will say this again: if the capitals don't win the cup this year fuck this franchise

panthers taking one back i guess means game one could have been a fluke

predators stealing a game puts anaheim in a tough situation because they've always been a good home team in the playoffs. 

and the blackhawks in all likelihood have this series in the bag. 

now the series i gotta pay attention to is the kings and sharks, because it's looking like a legit 7 gamer to me now.


----------



## SLB (Apr 16, 2016)

and i would say the oilers are a piece of shit franchise except for that 4 cups in 4 years thing they did

same with the islanders 

once you do something that special you're good for another few decades.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know man. At least  your Maple Leafs TRY to do well even though they end up sucking.

Edmonton is just so damn obvious about their tanking


----------



## Lance (Apr 16, 2016)

Shhhh......

We don't talk about Edmonton in NHL thread.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 16, 2016)

Up 2-0 on the Flyers did not play all that well we did just enough heading to Philly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

Lance said:


> Shhhh......
> 
> We don't talk about Edmonton in NHL thread.



My bad  



Vespy89 said:


> Up 2-0 on the Flyers did not play all that well we did just enough heading to Philly.



Yep series is over let's move on from Caps vs Philly


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not gonna chill till the series is over and won.


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2016)

See. One more Vespy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah this series was boring


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 18, 2016)

We've lost Orpik though he suffered a nasty but clean hit probably a concussion and shoulder injury.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

That sucks man.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah screw the Flyers and there dirtbag of a fanbase


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

pfft Blues are even more scumbagish


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 18, 2016)

You got your hands full with them and Dallas waiting in the wings.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 20, 2016)

God I'm just praying the Sharks finally get past the Kings. 

Anyone know who they might play after this series?


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 20, 2016)

Umm either Ducks or Preds in the 2nd round.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2016)

we're done for 

Good luck Vespy


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 20, 2016)

We'll never win the cup we lack that killer instinct 3-1 now played like shit till 3rd period got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh wow. SO close to sweep.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah should have buried them tonight now i gotta worry and Dean your series is going 7 Blues can't close and neither can my Caps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

Caps will close, and Blues will close.


Hawks had a good run


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ahh yee have little faith my good sir i'll be back when neither of those come true.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2016)

I lost 20 dollars. Fuck those caps.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2016)

Sharks won  close out the Kings!


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 21, 2016)

So I don't watch much hockey but did decide to give it a shot with the playoffs on. Been watching the Penguins and while I don't know much I feel like I recognize some levels of talent in any sport and I have to say, Conor Sheary is an animal. 

Crosby makes everything look effortless and I can definitely respect his skill and why he is so hyped, but Sheary is the most exciting player on the ice when he is out there. Dude can fly and his handles are incredible.


----------



## SLB (Apr 21, 2016)

now that my exams are done i can finally get in on this nhl talk 

aight here we go: 

first and foremost it's getting mighty sad for the LA kings atm. absolutely embarrassing shit right now. how on earth do you let the sharks do that to you? 

i thought the islanders and panthers series would be wrapped up in 5, but somehow the islanders are pulling through. 

caps and flyers went exactly as i thought it would. no surprises here. 

but dean my boy, your blackhawks are done. no shaw tonight and that's basically it tbh. if shaw was in and they won, i could see the blackhawks pushing the blues to 7, but now it's pretty much all over.

i'm taking nashville tonight, and they might even wrap it up in 6 on home-ice. the ducks might be the second embarrassment out of the west in all honesty. 

dallas will close it out tonight.

about it tbh. not very eventful except shaw saying dumb shit.

and the sharks might battle the caps now that i think on it. if they dispatch the kings, it's pretty much just nashville, anaheim, and dallas as potential threats to them going in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Hawks still alive for some odd reason


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thats what we call the champion pedigree always hard to kill my friend.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2016)

Caps actually got through. 

Now pesky Sid and Pens.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thought they were gonna choke it away 

this series has 7 games written all over it.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2016)

Pens vs Caps could be game 7........if the offense of Caps doesn't wake up.

Da fuck happened to their offensive players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2016)

caps vs Pens definitely deserves all teh hype . Good luck Vespy 


also Hawks need one more win to survive this round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have no clue dude they've all gone cold it seems.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2016)

Told you Vespy that Caps had it


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 24, 2016)

Sharks won the series  

Got a friend who's a very big Panthers fan and would be very distraught if they lost


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2016)

so no LA this year?

Wow I guess if the Hawks get eliminated we got new contenders this year


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 25, 2016)

No chance of that happening at least not this round.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> No chance of that happening at least not this round.


Sure about that?

Thank you Sharks and Blues for knocking off the Hawks and Kings and bringing in some much-needed change to the Western Conference. I hope that's the Conference Final right there.

Blues for sure, anyway, Stars are not built for the playoffs and that series with Minnesota exposed a whole lot of their weaknesses *cough*goaltending*cough*. And it's hilarious that everyone thought the Sharks wouldn't make the playoffs this year, way too quick to write off that team and jump on the Flames bandwagon, now Sharks may be only Pacific team to make it to the second round.

Meanwhile the East is going as expected, and hey look, the Atlantic - besides Tampa - blows, just as I said. Glad that the Lightning are coming into form even without Stamkos, Kucherov has just been an absolute stud as he has been all season.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 26, 2016)

I want the Predators to beat the Fucks...

Er I mean Ducks


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 26, 2016)

I almost always wrong sorry Dean  but three cups in 6 years thats pretty good.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 26, 2016)

It was a dynasty


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 26, 2016)

Kinda still is they could always come back next year and win another one.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 27, 2016)

Islanders are killing the Lightning


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2016)

Welp, there go the Ducks. Guess Boudreau's available now.

Of the four remaining teams in the West, they have a combined one Stanley Cup (Dallas in 1999). Great to see some of these excellent teams finally get over the hump, and for the aura surrounding the Kings and the Hawks to be broken.


----------



## Lance (Apr 28, 2016)

Hue hue hue.

Poor Brucey. 

1-7 in game sevens. Home Ice.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 29, 2016)

one win down 3 more wins to go the Pens speed will be troublesome indeed.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 29, 2016)

Predators vs Sharks tonight  

LETS GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 29, 2016)

That'll be a very physical series best of luck Dread.


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> That'll be a very physical series best of luck Dread.


Best of luck to you too friend. 

Been a great series so far. Those Predators are tough man.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2016)

Well that sucked figures it'd end in OT oh well see you gents in October or maybe not.


----------



## Lance (May 11, 2016)

Damn. My pick to win the Cup.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2016)

Sharks vs Blues it is! Come on guys you can do it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 24, 2016)

Oh wow, the Sharks may actually go to the Stanley Cup Final. Deboer, you son of a bitch, you've finally done it, you've finally gotten this team to play up to its fullest potential. This is hilarious with everyone who thought the Sharks had no chance of making the playoffs this year. It's so weird seeing the Sharks playing, you know, like a real playoff team, they've built up about twelve years of precedent against this.

If the Final is actually Sharks vs. Lightning, along with the Blue Jays sucking I think the heads of Rogers may actually commit suicide


----------



## MCTDread (May 24, 2016)

I'm loving that they have spirit and backbone. You can tell the moment they played the Kings and beat them that this was a different Sharks team. They have momentum and won't back down. Finish guys. Silence the Blues


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2016)

GET RID OF THE BLUES!!


----------



## MCTDread (May 25, 2016)

#SilencetheBlues


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2016)

MCTDread said:


> #SilencetheBlues



Congrats  


Now you guys got rid of scumbag Blue fans and team


----------



## MCTDread (May 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Now you guys got rid of scumbag Blue fans and team



Thanks bro 

First time I get to see my team play for the Stanley Cup  
I wish I could have one of those towels they had at the game.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a sneaky feeling the Sharks are gonna win it, even though they are down.
I kind of want the Sharks to win since I'm a Toews fan and thus strongly dislike Crosby.


----------



## sniper55 (Jun 11, 2016)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> I have a sneaky feeling the Sharks are gonna win it, even though they are down.
> I kind of want the Sharks to win since I'm a Toews fan and thus strongly dislike Crosby.



I have a feeling Jones is gonna have to steal these next two games for that to happen, but maybe a win in game 6 gets in the Pens heads.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm still pretty new to hockey, but from what I've seen in the playoffs, these last few years, no series is over until it's fucking over. I think the last time the Kings won, they played 3 or 4 game 7s in the playoffs . Fucking magical.


----------



## sniper55 (Jun 12, 2016)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> I'm still pretty new to hockey, but from what I've seen in the playoffs, these last few years, no series is over until it's fucking over. I think the last time the Kings won, they played 3 or 4 game 7s in the playoffs . Fucking magical.



Trust me, as a fan of the Leafs I know no series is over (4-1). I still feel Jones will have to steal these games since the Pens have been outplaying the Sharks pretty much all series.

Your right, the Kings played three 7 game series in their last cup run, the last one against Chicago, which you probably remember since you're a Toews fan


----------



## Clutch (Jun 12, 2016)

IIRC, didn't the Pens get off to a God awful start?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2016)

They didn't have a great start till December/January 

Yay pens


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 13, 2016)

Something about seeing Phil Kessel go from getting dropped by the Leafs to hoisting the Stanley Cup one year later (I'd have him for Conn Smythe ahead of Crosby honestly) filled me with glee.

Congrats Pens, way to not put up much resistance at all Sharks.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats Pens. 

In other news it looks like the NHL will have another desert hockey team.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2016)

damn the Penguins


----------



## Lance (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck penguins. 


Poor jumbo joe.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 22, 2016)

Well it's official, Las Vegas has a hockey team now. Let's take bets at how many seasons that team will last.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 6, 2016)

The Vegas team could be bleeding money for years and Bettman will make sure it stays there. Look at the Coyotes and the Panthers.

I think the team will do fine for the first few years because of all the out-of-towners who will get tickets packaged with Vegas trips and resorts and all that, plus it's the only game in town for Vegas residents...but once an NFL team eventually lands there the NHL team will quickly be forgotten and sunk.

I for one am happy that my team's division now has a second shitty expansion team in it to go along with the Oilers


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 6, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Vegas team could be bleeding money for years and Bettman will make sure it stays there. Look at the Coyotes and the Panthers.
> 
> I think the team will do fine for the first few years because of all the out-of-towners who will get tickets packaged with Vegas trips and resorts and all that, plus it's the only game in town for Vegas residents...but once an NFL team eventually lands there the NHL team will quickly be forgotten and sunk.
> 
> I for one am happy that my team's division now has a second shitty expansion team in it to go along with the Oilers



The team won't suck because all the players will come from other teams. But I guess there is no money in traditional markets. 
How long until they fold? I give them 2 seasons.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 7, 2016)

The team could absolutely tank in ticket sales and it will still last more than 2 seasons, Bettman will make sure of that. There have been discussions about a team in Vegas for ages, the league won't give up on it easily. Especially since it's the first major sports team there, it's really an experiment. Just remember that you'll have a ton of fans there from out of market because of how cheap and easy it is to fly to Vegas. But, like I said, if the NFL shows up in Vegas that changes everything.

If you understand how an expansion draft works then yes, the Vegas team will be terrible for the first few years, just as all expansion teams are, until they can build up a prospects pool and sign some players. Any high-end player out there will be protected from the draft, expansion teams are basically made up of spare and unwanted parts.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2016)

Not interested in the World Cup so much, but I'm really enjoying the North American team. Hopefully McDavid will be Oilers captain when the season starts in the new arena.

Excited.

We lost the Hall for Larsson trade in the short-term, but overall it's a good move to start strengthening our blueline.

I'm surprised Yakupov and Nugent-Hopkins are still on the team, but we'll see how it goes.

I'm saying a lot of stuff probably no one else has an opinion on lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

The World cup was all right.  I am curious why some nations face off against continents though


----------



## Lance (Sep 20, 2016)

I really want to see Yakupov in a different team. He is just bursting to have a comming out season. He will be a ace in some day.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The World cup *was* all right.



Shhh! It's still going on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lance (Sep 28, 2016)

Its over for Americans.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 28, 2016)

Go Canada go!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Go Canada go!



Oh, I don't think that our team is having any problems doing that this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 29, 2016)

Canada taking on all of Europe


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2016)

i'm back just in time for night 1  tommorrow good luck to everyones teams this season.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 11, 2016)

100th season


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow i had no idea the Leafs are turning 100 this season


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 12, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> Wow i had no idea the Leafs are turning 100 this season


Happy birthday to them, might not help them tonight though but I do wish the leafs good luck still


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 12, 2016)

I hope i live long enough to witness the Caps turn 100


----------



## SLB (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh YEAH 

@Mael 

Our future is finally bright


----------



## SLB (Oct 13, 2016)

i hope he has a stellar year

and some people were legit saying we need to take laine instead.

nothing competes with this kid's skill. now he's probably not going to have this consistency, and i doubt we'll see periods of brilliance like this in his first year, but he may very well end the year with 30 goals and 40 some odd assists. he seems poised to at least lead this offense.

the real test is how he handle struggles and periods of minimal production. Kadri shirked under the pressure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2016)

Hawks  are now going to go back in the dumps soon. Oh well 3 titles in six years wasn't too bad


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2016)

You have like 3 rookies in your D core i don't think your window has closed you still have Kane,Toews,keith and crawford the core 4 so still elite in the west.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 14, 2016)

Good start for the Habs, the real test will be their first game against Toronto


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

Habs sneaking in at a 6 seed

Watch. This team is allergic to success


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 14, 2016)

Moody said:


> Habs sneaking in at a 6 seed
> 
> Watch. This team is allergic to success


I'll let Toronto rejoice, they haven't seen a player as good as Mathews in 49-50 years


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

Mats Sundin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2016)

Who is the team to beat in the East? is it Tampa or maybe pittsburgh?


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

It's Toronto fam

4 goals


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

2-1 up on Nashville  

If only it wasn't the first few minutes of the game


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

But nah we can safely rule out Washington and Montreal, so that leaves Pittsburgh, Tampa, and the Rangers and surprisingly Florida and the Islanders as probable round outs 

Sabres might make some noise


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 2-1 up on Nashville
> 
> If only it wasn't the first few minutes of the game



Wait until those shitty Los Angeles and Anaheim games

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

Moody said:


> Wait until those shitty Los Angeles and Anaheim games



Gonna be fun


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 14, 2016)

Moody said:


> Wait until those shitty Los Angeles and Anaheim games



Or yotes and jackets game


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2016)

Coyotes lowkey might make it to the second round maybe even conference finals if it's another blood bath and they get weak competition


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

Hawks continue to not have good D.

Meanwhile Sharks gonna shark


----------



## SLB (Oct 17, 2016)

Shouldn't the Vancouver Canucks be absolute horseshit right now?


----------



## Eternal Itachi (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't worry it just took them some time lol


----------



## SLB (Nov 4, 2016)

Canadiens


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

The Vegas Golden Knights??


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 11, 2017)

7 straight wins for my Caps


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 11, 2017)

Go Habs go and go free chicken wings!


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 14, 2017)

i think this is a better defensive Caps team then last year.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2017)

Five Canadian teams are poised to be in the playoffs if things stay the way they are! This is going to be so good for ratings in Canada after what happened last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 29, 2017)

i'm ready for the playoffs so i can see if my Caps get over the hump.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

LA Kings aren't going to make it.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2017)

Montreal officially made it. Happy Jessica is happy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Hawks being Hawks


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh my god, it's such a dirty mess in the Atlantic Division right now for playoff positions. I kinda hope that Toronto gets back ahead of Boston. I just want as many Canadian teams to go on as possible.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2017)

If the Caps can get past the second round - how many times have we said that, lol - they're clear into the Final because the Atlantic division is a joke this year. Pens are probably done because of all the injuries, but I wouldn't be shocked at all to see the Jackets upset the Caps in the second round.

Five Canadian teams in the playoffs, one, maybe two? make it out of the first round. Montreal, maybe Edmonton based on the shape that the Sharks are in right now. Ottawa is also a maybe just based on all of the Bruins' issues. Flames and Leafs will get run over.

Yes I fully realize my own team is a dumpster fire right now.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't count the Sharks out yet


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Fucking Oilers played like trash for 55 out of 63 minutes.

8 shots after the 1st period ended.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2017)

Why do you have to do this to my poor heart, Montreal?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 13, 2017)

Go Sharks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2017)

Hawks need to win.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2017)

I was surprised they lost to Nashville. 

Though I'm sure they'll bounce back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2017)

Nope Hawks time is up. Oh well


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2017)

I was feeling awful and laying down night so I missed the game, but I'm so happy that Montreal won!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2017)

So nearly half of all the playoff games so far have gone to overtime and yet four of the series are at 3-0. Huh.

Good to see Kassian is all cleaned up and playing his heart out, he's having a helluva series against the Sharks.

Caps seem to have trouble with speed...and the playoffs in general


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2017)

The games have been close but the Series are amazingly one sided, 

Nothing beats NHL Playoffs.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2017)

7-0 in 2017 playoffs. Neat?

Time to see if the young oilers can move on and forget about how bad they lost. A veteran group can wipe the slate and think "it's only 1 game, the next one is all that matters", so I'm interested to see how these guys respond.

Maybe the worst game I've seen Mcdavid play. Hopefully he learned his lesson-- I think McLellan even sat him on the bench for his last slated shift of the game as a little message.

I'm the calm type of fan-- as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter if you lose 1-0 or 10-0 in the playoffs. It's only ever one game. Back to Edmonton for game 5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2017)

Since Hawks will be out soon Hoping Sharks or Oilers make the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2017)

And so Flames are the first ones out, bye Felicia. Still no wins in the Honda Center.

Blackhawks about to join them tomorrow.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2017)

So relieved! They answered the question about how they'd respond to an ass-kicking. Go Oil!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2017)

Go Oilers! Close it out like the Blues and Rangers!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2017)

Hell yeah. 

Anaheim doesn't have a Vlasic or Braun on their team to stop Mcdavid and Draisaitl. They're going to have more room to skate and make plays.

Both teams like to play rough-- so we'll see some fireworks. Maybe even a brawl.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2017)

Go Sens and Caps!


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats on your Oilers Law. A good series it was.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2017)

Yup...fuuuuuck the draft lottery


----------



## MCTDread (May 1, 2017)

Caps gonna lose again?


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2017)

Game 7 baby, let's go Oilers!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2017)

@Ae Lol.

Go Sens!

The amount of borderline/outright goalie interference goals in the western series tough is insane. I'm not sure what the California strategy is but it seemed to be crash the net and shoot the puck in any direction possible without looking.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 17, 2017)

God a Preds-Sens final would be fantastic. I wish they could both win the Cup.

But yeah goaltender interference, especially in the playoffs, is whatever the hell the NHL decides it is from one minute to the next. Meanwhile we're microscopically analyzing offsides during coach's challenges to take away goals that the game desperately needs. NHL reaaaally needs to review its officiating and what the rulebook actually is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 17, 2017)

I am surprised at how little penalties PK Subban is taking in the playoffs. When he was in Montreal the kid would always be taking stupid penalties (I used to call him Penalty King Subban for his habit for taking some at the worst possible moment).


----------



## MCTDread (May 21, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> God a Preds-Sens final would be fantastic. I wish they could both win the Cup.
> 
> But yeah goaltender interference, especially in the playoffs, is whatever the hell the NHL decides it is from one minute to the next. Meanwhile we're microscopically analyzing offsides during coach's challenges to take away goals that the game desperately needs. NHL reaaaally needs to review its officiating and what the rulebook actually is.



I'm praying for that too man. Predators vs Senators.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

Well looks like Canada's curse continues


----------



## MCTDread (May 22, 2017)

Nashville to the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 22, 2017)

Glad Cali is out


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2017)

Ducks are overrated as always. They're the St. Louis Blues of the West

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ducks are overrated as always. They're the St. Louis Blues of the West


But the blues are west

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> But the blues are west



Edit: I meant Pacific

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 25, 2017)

Let's make this thread great again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2017)

Pens fans mad and throwing stuff because they can't see and think a puck bouncing on top of the net went in. Lol


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2017)

Ugh, fuck the Pens


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 25, 2017)

Well on the bright side, it took the pens 7 games + 2 overtime to beat a team people thought would fall after 4 games. Who is the real losers here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2017)

Yeah Senators were tough as hell. Toronto though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2017)

Ils en ont eu pour leurs argents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2017)

Que dices senor?


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2017)

In short, pens fans got their monneys worth because it was as one hell of a show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2017)

Too bad it's all rigged.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 26, 2017)

I would say it's beyond time to change the thread title to "2016-2017" seeing as we're at the Final, but if the Pens actually win back to back championships, fuck it, let's just pretend this season never existed.


----------



## MCTDread (May 29, 2017)

Im all for the Predators winning this cause I go for teams without a Cup and fuck the Pens since they knocked out my Sharks last year


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 29, 2017)

The coach's challenge in hockey is one of the worst things in all of sports. Mostly when it comes to offside, but goalie interference too.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 30, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The coach's challenge in hockey is one of the worst things in all of sports. Mostly when it comes to offside, but goalie interference too.



Half the goals in the west series would have counted as goalie interference in the east. The amount of goalie interference is amazing.
Rebounds while the goalie is onr thing, having five guys in the crease while the goalie is down is another.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 3, 2017)

Man when the Penguins score it's in bunches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

Nashville in false hope mode


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 8, 2017)

The Preds have been the better team pretty much the entire series so far,, barring those brief meltdowns in Games 1 and 2, and the Penguins are running on fumes at this point. They don't have much of a defense left and it's finally catching up to them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2017)

Nah Nashville will choke just watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2017)

Nashville a shit confirmed


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2017)

Fucking refs


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 12, 2017)

Nashville crowd totally blew the chance to chant "it's all your fault" at Bettman.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2017)

Well... there's always next season


----------



## Jessica (Jun 15, 2017)

omg

I love him. I love this,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2017)

Jessica said:


> omg
> 
> I love him. I love this,



Goddamn steal . You bastards


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 18, 2017)

The expansion draft protection lists are out without a whole lot of surprises. I'm a bit shaky on how UFAs work - the Sharks didn't protect Marleau or Thornton so I think Vegas can try to sign one of them as their Sharks pick.

Anyway the upside of having a shitty team with a lot of young players means my team didn't even really need all of the protection slots lol

Anyway it's probably a safe assumption that Fleury, Neal, Vatanen, Brouwer will all be Golden Knights.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2017)

McDavid takes home the Art Ross, Hart, and Ted Lindsay. Not many players have done that!

[edit] Oh, also...holy shit Vegas is going to suck the next few seasons...after that, though...as long as they make good picks at the draft table, they should start to kick ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2017)

Hossa being forced to retire makes me sad


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 13, 2017)

Vegas knights are going to have an interesting season. Wonder how many will show up after the first few games.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

We are all Kings baby!!  I expect a massive improvement this season.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 26, 2017)

Sad to see Patrick Marleau went to the Maple Leafs 

Btw gonna finally be able to see my Sharks in Florida when they come to play the Panthers in December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone else alive? lol


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2017)

MCTDread said:


> Anyone else alive? lol



I am. There’s another official thread


----------

